# Quiz/Trivia



## Chippy (Oct 11, 2001)

*Quiz..*

i saw this at another forum and i thought i might try it here

it is a quiz ..an on going quiz..

i will start.. i will ask a question and than someone has to answer it..I(or anyone else who is on at the time and knows the answer) tells them if they r right or wrong ..and if they got it right ..they ask a different question and so on and so on...
Rules:
#1 the first person who answerses and they get it right is the person who asks the next question
#2 questions only from the books that tolkien wrote

my question is:  Mordor is north, east, south or west from The Shire? 

if this message doesn't make any sense i am sorry ..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

I would guess East.. Right or wrong?


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

*First posting, oh, I'm so proud!*

Isn't it about south-east? Sorry, I've got the map on my bedroom wall!


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

Quite possibly!  
It's also a very small bathroom. Here's a question now, since we're still on the Quiz thread;

What is the name of Pipin's wife in later years? 



(Quite tough if your not Pippin-obsessed like me!)


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

I'm not sure, since I don't have the english edition of LoTR..
Though in Norwegian she is named Diamanda, and their son was Faramir..


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

That will be right, in the English copy, she's called Diamond.

Two other questions;
1) Who does their son Faramir marry? (Quite a sweet answer!)
2) Does the fact you only have a Norwegian copy mean you're from Norway by any chance?!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes I'm from Norway and the answer is, roughly transelatet.. Goldenlock


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes, she's called Goldilocks, in the English version.

Who are Goldilocks parents?

(Coming in a big loop now!)
By the way, I went to Norway this summer! it's such a beautiful country! I visited Oslo and Bergen while I was there.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Samwis and Rosi..
I live about 40km south of Oslo, in a little town called Drammen..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

How many children did Samwise and Rosi have?


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh, errrrrr, 8? Not too sure about that. Seemed to be a lot though!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

8 is to few, they had many more..


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

okay, I'll say 17. This could take a while.....

You're going to have to tell me!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

17 is to many.. Anyone that knows?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Elanor, Frodo, Bilbo, Merry, Pippin, Rosie, Hamfast, Daisy, Goldlocks, Primrose, Tolman, Robin, Ruby

Without looking it up (that makes 13)


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Who killed Ancalagon the Black? (there is proabaly more than one answer! )


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Might it be Eärendil?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes! Good Telchar!

Do you ask a question now?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

What is the name of the Tree Houses of the Edain?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

The House of Beor, the House of Hador, and the House of Haleth


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

That was both quick and correct! Realy good!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks 

Where did Barahir (the father if Beren) and his outlaws live?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Hmm.. He was slain in the highlands of Dorthonion, so I would guess that that was where he lived..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Dorthonion is correct! Well done!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks! 

What other name are used for the Urulóki?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Ahh, I have to get back to my school work... 

some kind of Dragon... I'm guessing without wings?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Your almost right..  It's a kind of a dragon.  It might have wings, but on the other hand, it might not..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Fire-drakes?????


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

I almost said; "Remember Smaug.."


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Lol!  Knowing a few Quenyian words really helps with Tolkien Trivia too!

One more but I have to go:
Who were the Onodrim?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Onodrim is the name given to Ents by Elves..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Who was Incánus?

This is my post number 300..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Congrats Telchar!

Incanus was Gandalfs name in the South (probably amoung the Haradrim)


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

How old was Pippin during the War of the Ring?


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

17? I know he hadn't passed his coming of age yet.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

No...

hobbits have a longer life-span than we do so he was older than he seems...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

He was born in 2990 T.A., the war was ended 25 March 3019, so he was 29.. or 28, depends on when his birthday was..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Telchar you looked it up! 

He was 28, I rememebered because 28 is my lucky number...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Hehe.. Well, to be honest I did, but not when his birthday was, I had to check when the war ended.. I remembered that he was about 11 when Bilbo left the Shire. (question from another quiz)


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

I thought he wasn't born when Bilbo left! Oh, after his party, I see I thought it was the first time!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

The journey to the Lonely Mountain was in 2941..


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 12, 2001)

That's before even Gimli was born, right?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

No, Gimli was born in 2879, Bilbo is 11 years younger than Gimli. And A Dwarf can become up to 250 years or older, so Gimli was still "young" when the war ended..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

It's 10 years since I first read LoTR and the Hobbit.
btw, forgot to ask a question..
Who was Queen Berúthiel?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

She was the unloved Queen of Tarannon Falastur, the twelfth King of Gondor.

I had to look that up!  I couldn't remember which King


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Hehe.. Your right again, as usual.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Lol 

How many of our years is a yen (elvish year) equal to?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Argh! I read about it earlier today.. hmm.. let see.. about 12500?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

I think thats how many days are in a _yen_.....


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh.. Think I read wrong somewhere.. 
Let's see.. about 34?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

No more than that.....


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Correction; There are 52969 days in a yen.. that means that a yen is about 145 years.. (145,12054794520547945205479452055)


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Was it right?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Lol!!!!!! 
Very well done!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks! 

Who was given the name Elestirnë?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Is it one of Erendris's names?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes.. Wow! I'm relly impressed!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

Thank you  I am just very trivial... Elestrine - star-brow 

What is an eothed?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 12, 2001)

A Northman?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 12, 2001)

No, but it is a term used by them

Ok, Eothed _is_ a person! I meant _eored_ sorry. Eomer uses the term alot


----------



## Chippy (Oct 12, 2001)

u guys know alot ...i only knew about half of the answers to those questions..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

A rider of the mark?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Um no... close...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

Hmm.. One second.. 

A military division of the Rohirrim, normally consisting of one hundred and twenty Riders.

Right?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Yes, thats right!!!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

What was/is Calacirya?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

The celft in the Pelori (??) mountians (in Aman) where ths city of Tuna is built....... ??


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

First part was correct.  
Tirion stood near the eastern end of the celft.

Your turn..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Oh! The hill is called Tuna!!! Lol 

What is the Mahanaxar?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

The Doom Ring of the Valar.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

YES!!!
your turn...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

What is the Rithil-Anamo?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

I have no idea... Wait a few mintues while I look it up 
Is it a river?

Btw. Anyone can play this game!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 13, 2001)

Very Impressive Telchar and Kem. Don't mean to interfer with this, but I have to say you all know your Tolkien!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

No, it's not a river..

The answer is almost right before your eyes..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Dengen you can play if you want. Are you good with trivia?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

OH!!! Is it a mountian? Isn't that where Eol used to go? No that was Rerir.....


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

Eh.. Is there a mountain right before your eyes?
Think.. What question did you ask me last time?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Its the Ring of Doom?!!
LOL!!!!!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

YES!!  hehe..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Lol  How could I not quess that! Very funny Telchar!
I'm giving you a really hard one for that...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

Ok.. I have to go now.. Dinner.. Back in an hour or so.. Ok?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Ok...
you sure have dinner early


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

It's 9.30 pm here now..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Its only 10 minutes to 5 here!!!

Name the five days of the week in Quenyian!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

Hmm.. Languages is one thing I haven't consentrated on..
But, after a bit digging I came up with this;
Week: enquië
Day 1:Elenya
Day 2:Anarya
Day 3:Isilya
Day 4:Aldúya
Day 5:Menelya
Day 6:Tárion/Valanya

Right or have I missed with a mile or more?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Very right!  you looked it up!!!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

Had to..  I have no knowledge about the languages of middle earth..
I prefer history, not languages..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 13, 2001)

*Sorry.. I forgott..*

What is the differens between Arda and Ambar?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

Arda is the name for the the World including Valinor
Ambar is just Middle Earth....


----------



## Kementari (Oct 13, 2001)

(it took me a while before I got that question )

I'm sorry I gave you an such an immpossible question 

I love languages! But history is good too


----------



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

*Hmm.. Not entirely correct..*

Here is the correct answer;
(It took me quite some time to figure out the differences)



*Arda* = Solar System (properly used), or the Earth (loosely used)(the word 'arda' means a defined region).
*Ambar, Imbar* = the Earth (means the 'Habitation' or 'The Habitation, 'Imbar' _may_ be a syncope of 'I Ambar').
*Endor* = Middle-earth (the continent), it is a part of Earth not 'the Earth'.

Just to clear up something else;
*Ilu* = everything(universe, God, spirits etc).
*Ea* = Universe(the natural created universe, does not include God, spirits).


----------



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

*Your turn Kem..*

I know that question was a bit hard.. If you had asked me the same half a year ago I wouldn't have known the difference..

Your turn.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2001)

Lol 

What was the name of the Ranger of Ithilien who captures Gollum at Hennith Annun?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

Anborn


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2001)

YES  Good!

your turn....


----------



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

Who was Aerin?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

I don't mean the one that posts here..


----------



## Beorn (Oct 14, 2001)

I looked it up, does it count still?

A woman related to Hurin Thalion. Brodda married her after he claimed Hithlum. She secretly helped Hurin's wife Morwen after the disaster of the Nirnaeth Arnoediad.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2001)

It wouldn't matter if you had an "inkling" Mike, but you never even read the Sil  

Its your turn to ask a question


----------



## Beorn (Oct 14, 2001)

I've read The Sil once...
Hmmm....thinking...
:::everyone sees smoke coming out of Mike's head:::

How many post-scripts are there in the letter that Gandalf left with Butterbur? What do they say?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2001)

Good question!

Three


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2001)

Who was also known as the Renewer?


----------



## Beorn (Oct 14, 2001)

Hey, wait! I also asked what they (the PSs) said!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2001)

oh! Hard!

*bursting her brain for the answer* _ must not cheat _

The first one... I don't remember

The second one was concerning Aragorn... 

and the thrid one "I hope Butterbur sends this promptly, his mind is like a lumber mill: things wanted always burried..."


----------



## Beorn (Oct 14, 2001)

I'll give it to ya: Gandalf warns Frodo not to use IT again, and don't travel by night.

Ok Kem, next question...


----------



## Kementari (Oct 14, 2001)

*Who was known as the Renewer?*


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

Wild guess.. Túrin Turambar?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

No... Its from LotR...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

From LoTR? Hmm.. I ought to know this..
The only person that comes to minf is Aragorn..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

Yes Aragorn is right! One of his titles was Envinyatar, the Renewer...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

What is the name of Celeborns brother?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

I don't know... 
I can't even find it in any of my books


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

I'll give you a hint.. It starts with a "G", he's the father of Nimloth who weded Dior, Thingol's Heir.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

So in a way he was a distant ancestor of Elrond and Aragorn.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

Wow! Really, I have no idea...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

A descendant of Thingol's brother Elmo.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

Galathil

New question;

Who was Fundin?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

Galathil!!! I'm amazed! Were did you find this??

Fundin was Balin (the dwarfs) father


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

The Encyclopedia of Arda. Was tracing the ancesoty of Aragorn for about half a year ago, and I got a bit side tracked..

Correct answer!  Your turn.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

btw. Who was his other son?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

Lol!!! Wow! I never heard that before

Dwalin was his other son...

Who was Idrils mother?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

Elenwë?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

Yes! I think I have finaly met my rival


----------



## Telchar (Oct 15, 2001)

Where did Elenwë presumably (probably) die?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 15, 2001)

Ummm........

The Helcaraxe??


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 15, 2001)

You two really are at it now. This post is cluttered with very interesting Tolkien trivia!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 16, 2001)

Yes, that is correct! 

Your turn Kem!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 16, 2001)

What was the longest river in Beleriand?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 16, 2001)

The three largest rivers of Beleriand

Sirion, 850 miles from its source in the cold highlands of the Ered Wethrin to its mighty delta on the Bay of Balar. Sirion was regarded as the border between East and West Beleriand. 

Gelion ran south from the marches of Lothlann, and separated the lands of Thargelion and Ossiriand from East Beleriand. 

Narog, Greatest of the tributaries of Sirion, it rose in the Ered Wethrin, at the Pools of Ivrin, and flowed southwards for many leagues until it met Sirion near its Mouths in the land of Nan-tathren.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 16, 2001)

Sirion was the Largest, but Gelion was the longest...

Very Good 

your turn


----------



## Chippy (Oct 17, 2001)

what r...u talking about...wow...u seem to know so much...

i know i haven't read any other tolkien books YET ....but still!!! it is amazing how much u know


----------



## Telchar (Oct 17, 2001)

What laid within Noirinan?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 19, 2001)

Nobody knows?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 19, 2001)

Ah, sorry! I've been grounded these last few days...
 I don't know the answer ayway


----------



## Telchar (Oct 19, 2001)

Grounded? Ok.. Well, good to have you back. 

Noirinan was also known as the "Valley of the Tombs" it's was where the tombs of the Kings of Númenor was. 

Where was Nan Dungortheb?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 19, 2001)

Nan Dungorthreb was between Ered Gorgoroth and Doriath...

Actually, I won't be BACK 'til tomorrow (i managed to sneak on when my parents weren't looking). And then I am going to have to semi-retire from the forum... *sniff* Well, its either give up the forum or my boyfriend... tough decision


----------



## Telchar (Oct 19, 2001)

Correct answer! 
Well, I'm going to miss the quiz!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 19, 2001)

So will I! Maybe someone else could play (they might have trouble keeping up with you though) 

What is the Sindarian word for Sea?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

That I don't know..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

"gear" 

Ok, no lanuage ones...

What was the name of Fingloflins horse?


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 20, 2001)

Ur retiring kem. Not another one. what is this, the mass exodus of the forum.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

Yes, I don't have enough time for this forum anymore. I won't leave completely, but I won't be able to post on every thread.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Fingloflins, not Fingolfins?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

hehe 
No, I spelled it wrong...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

No idea.. But I'll bet it was white..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

Yes, I think Rochellor was white!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Hehe.. What a suprise.. 
New question?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

Alright...

Ciryaher Hyarmendacil (not meaning our moderator) was the ____th King of Gondor...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Number 15
Born in 899, died in 1149, lived for 250 years.
250 was very old at the time he lived.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

Lol! Very good


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Hmm.. What was the former name of Anfauglith?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

Ard-galen??????

I was going to say Tar-nu-Fuin, but thats Dorthonion...........


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Yes!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

Wow 

Who is also known as Tintalle?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Tintallë means the Kindler and is a name given to Varda (Elentári, Elbereth) after she kindled the brighter stars with the dews of Telperion.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

hehehehehe  Right again!!!

your turn


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Who was Edrahil?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

One of the elves that went on the quest with Beren and Finrod...
(*breaks down* ok, I admit it, I had to look that up!)


----------



## Telchar (Oct 20, 2001)

Correct! 



> One of the ten who remained loyal to Finrod Felagund at the time he set out with Beren on the Quest of the Silmaril.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

Who was Estlemo?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 21, 2001)

He was one the three who survive the attack of the Gladden Fields, were Isildur was killed and the Ring were lost


----------



## Kementari (Oct 21, 2001)

Yes! Good!!!


----------



## Telchar (Oct 21, 2001)

Who was Fréawine?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 21, 2001)

A king of Rohan.....??? Well, certinally a northman....


----------



## Telchar (Oct 21, 2001)

Yes!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 21, 2001)

Who composed the Aldudenie (the lay of the Darkening of Valinor)?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

Who composed it? Tolkien 
If your looking for another answer I'm not sure.. 
Ælfwine perhaps, but I doubt it..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 22, 2001)

Elemmire


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

Can't say I've heard of him/her.. 

(My post number 500 )


----------



## Kementari (Oct 22, 2001)

Congrats!

hmm

Who wrote the _Lear Cu Beleg_ ?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

Hmm.. I really don't know who wrote the story.. I've not studied who wrote the different stories..
Though there are two that where named Beleg, probably more too, in Middle Earth.

The first was an elf of Doriath, Beleg Strongbow, who was slain by Turin while escaping from Orcs in Taur-nu-Fuin.

The second was a man, the second King of Arthedain, named Beleg of Arthedain.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 22, 2001)

Good enough 

Turin wrote it

your turn...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

You sure know how to aske difficult questions.. 

What was Culumalda, and where was it?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 22, 2001)

Culumalda....... gold-tree... Laurelin?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

It is a tree, but not Laurelin.. It has nothing to do with Valinor..
It's breefly mentioned in the third age.. Where do you think it grew?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 22, 2001)

Gondolin?...... ekk


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

No..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

Gondolin was no more in the Third Age..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 22, 2001)

I don't know...  Lorien? Gondor? The Shire?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 22, 2001)

Hint: It's the northern part of the area Faramir settled down with Eowyn after the War of the Ring..


----------



## Kementari (Oct 22, 2001)

Ithilien???


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 22, 2001)

There is a famous tree in Ithilien!? I never would have guessed that, where does it get mentioned?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 23, 2001)

> A tree that grew in North Ithilien, and especially in the woods around the Field of Cormallen. It is almost unknown apart from a passing note by Christopher Tolkien.



Your turn!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 23, 2001)

I didn't know there was a famous tree in Ithilien either 

Who was Fuinar?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 23, 2001)

> Fuinur (misprint "Fuinar" in the Silmarillion Index) masc. name, evidently derived from fuinë "shadow"


 It might be Sauron, but I doubt it. I can't look it up right now so you'll have to wait untill tomorrow..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 23, 2001)

But somebody else might know..


----------



## Chippy (Oct 24, 2001)

well not me sorry


----------



## Telchar (Oct 24, 2001)

I found it.. Though I'm having a hard time transelating it to english..

A Numenorean deserter who bacame powerful among the Haradrim (Near the end of the 2nd Age.)


----------



## Kementari (Oct 24, 2001)

Yes, Good for you !


----------



## Telchar (Oct 24, 2001)

Who was given the name Nóm?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 24, 2001)

Finrod by the people of Beor


----------



## Telchar (Oct 24, 2001)

Your turn!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 24, 2001)

Who are called the Children of the Sun?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 24, 2001)

The name was given to Men by Elves.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 24, 2001)

YES 

your turn...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 25, 2001)

What was Eilenach?


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 25, 2001)

?????


----------



## Telchar (Oct 27, 2001)

Anybody that knows? Or should I come up with a new question?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 27, 2001)

Oh come on!  Someone can play with Telchar whn i'm away! Ciry and Jahrhur i know you have just as much Tolkien knowledge as i do...

I'm sorry I don't know, and I dont have enough time to search for te answer.....


----------



## Beorn (Oct 27, 2001)

Oooh, I know, even though I looked it up...can I tell?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 27, 2001)

YES Mike, please


----------



## Beorn (Oct 27, 2001)

The second of the seven beacon-hills of Gondor, after Amon Dîn in the east, it lay in the Drúadan Forest.

The Encyclopedia of Arda


Ok, what was Tom doing when he found Frodo and Sam yelling with Merry and Pippin thoroughly stuck in Old Man Willow?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 27, 2001)

He was gathering water-lilies for Goldberry...


----------



## Kementari (Oct 27, 2001)

Does anyone know all of Striders names?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 28, 2001)

Lets see..
Aragorn, Elessar, Elfstone, Estel, Strider, Thorongil, Telcontar..
Did I forget any?


----------



## Kementari (Oct 28, 2001)

Envinyatar, Wingfoot, Longshanks, Trotter........


----------



## Telchar (Oct 28, 2001)

Hehe.. Looks like i did forgett some..


----------



## Beorn (Jan 19, 2002)

Well, I figured this would be a good thread to keep going...

Who knows all the names of Gandalf?


----------



## legoLasS (Jan 19, 2002)

*The Grey Pilgrim*

Gandalf the Grey,... the White, Mithrandir, Olorin ...  any more???


----------



## Kementari (Jan 19, 2002)

...Incanus, Tarkun (sp?)


----------



## Beorn (Jan 19, 2002)

Gandalf (hehe), Lathspell, The Grey Pilgrim, Stormcrow


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 19, 2002)

batman???


----------



## Telchar (Jan 21, 2002)

I thought this thread dissapeard in the last pruning..
Mike, i guess it's your turn again..


----------



## Arda's Bane (Jun 14, 2002)

*Trivia*

Ok This may have already been done but her goes.
Ok the idea is to firstly answer the previous question and then to ask your own one that you think no-one else would know.
It cant be to hard but try to keep the standard up.
Ok ill start with a painfully easy one, What were the names of Frodo's parents


----------



## Ponte (Jun 14, 2002)

Drogo and Primula
Question: What was the name of the elvenring Gandalf had?


----------



## Arda's Bane (Jun 14, 2002)

That would of coarse be Narya: the red ring

Name the 7 dwarven tribes


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 14, 2002)

Answer:
Sneezy, Sleepy, Grumpy, Dopey, Happy, Bashful and Doc

Question:
Did you really think you would get a serious answer?



RD


----------



## Arda's Bane (Jun 14, 2002)

Well quite a few people know the answer.
But anyway i think that it might have been a little more than a coincidence that their are 7 dwarfs and 7 dwarven tribes 
Anyway the question still stands what were the names of the 7 dwarven tribes.


----------



## Ponte (Jun 14, 2002)

Blacklocks, Broadbeams, Firebeams, Ironfists, Longbeards, Stiffbeards and Stonefoots.

If that is right then my question is: Who where the last Numenorean king except Tar-palantir that had a quenya name that he used?


----------



## Arda's Bane (Jun 15, 2002)

Tar-calmacil.
Assuming this is right then how old is smeagol at the time of his demise?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 15, 2002)

Ar-Pharazôn was the last King of Númenor.
Gollum was aged 469 at the time of the death of Tar-Calmacil, the eighteenth King of Númenor; and aged 889 at the time of Ar-Pharazôn's death. 
Yay for me! 

Hmm, question.. What was the name of the brother of Haldir, a ranger in Lothlórien?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW!!! His name was Rumil. Tell me if that's right.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Now for a question. Who were the two sons of Elrond?


----------



## Kementari (Jun 15, 2002)

Elladan and Elrohir

umm..

Who was the ruler of the People of Haleth (that lived in the forest of Brethil) who was slain by Turin?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Very good, Kementari! However, I'll have to look up the answer to your question.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Aaaaaaaah......... I have it. Brandir. Now, which of the Valar was it who made the Dwarves?


----------



## Niniel (Jun 16, 2002)

Aule. 
What was the name of the palace in which Turgon lived by the sea, before he built Gondolin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2002)

Vinyamar.
Now for the question:
What (and where) is "Udun" ? There are 2 possible answers.


----------



## Kementari (Jun 16, 2002)

Hell or place in Mordor between Morannon and the Isenmouthe

Who was the first Thain of the Shire?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2002)

Bucca of the Marish.
What is the name for the tengwa signifying the letter 'lh' in English? teehee


----------



## Kementari (Jun 18, 2002)

tree! hehe 

What is the Quenyain word for farewell?


----------



## Diabless (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah I know. It's...
Namarie (I can't do accents)

What does Tinuviel mean? (from the Sil)


----------



## Khamul (Jun 18, 2002)

Nightingale. 

Which Nazgul was most affected by Sunlight?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh geez, how am I supposed to know that? Um......maybe the Witch King?


----------



## Khamul (Jun 18, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Sting, where in the world did you find out what the names of the Nazgul are, not to mention which one was most affected by sunlight??


----------



## Khamul (Jun 18, 2002)

Unfinished Tales IIRC.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 19, 2002)

Is it Khamul,the Shadow of the East?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 19, 2002)

What is Arwen's nickname (in elvish) and what does it mean?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 19, 2002)

Undómiel, 'evening-maiden'.

Q: How many years did it take Turgon to build Gondolin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 20, 2002)

If it was started in First Age 50,and completed in FA 126- 76 years?

Of what descent (Noldor/Vanyar/Teleri) was Galadriel?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 20, 2002)

Nope.
Galadriel was of the Noldor, wasn't she? Her hair would make it seem Vanyarin, but I think it was Noldorin.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 20, 2002)

Let's see... Galadriel's parents were:

Finarfin of the Noldor and Eärwen of the Teleri.

Finarfin, as we know, was the son of Finwë and Indis of the Vanyar.

As such, Galadriel was descended from all of the three houses of the Eldar, and was likely to have been MOST close to the Telerin, although it is theoretically -possible- (but extremely unlikely) that somehow Finwë could have passed ONLY his Noldorin side or ONLY his Vanyarin side to Galadriel, thus placing one of these two sides in balance with the Telerin side.

But as I say above, it is extremely unlikely, so Galadriel, if I had to choose only ONE group -- would be more Telerin than anything by blood, but more Noldorin than anything by culture and spirit.

Heheh. 


Here's my question... Where were Merry and Pippin buried?


----------



## Ingo (Jun 20, 2002)

wat to simple of answer but the shire...lol...a bit two broad aint it?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 21, 2002)

They were buried in the House of Kings in Minas Tirith.

But I remember Galadriel being referred to as the Lady of the Noldor.. 

OK, my question: In what year were the Iron Hills settled, and by whom?


----------



## Khamul (Jun 24, 2002)

Umm, Gor in 2590?

If that is correct: Who slew Scatha?


----------



## Galdor (Jun 24, 2002)

Fram son of Frumgar

If that is corect here's my Q. 
Who was the last King of Dale before Smaug came?


----------



## Khamul (Jun 25, 2002)

You are correct.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 26, 2002)

thror (sp)


His son was thrain and thrains son was thorin ! (yay Thorin)



My question is (clears throat)

What is the name of the maid in the houses of healing who gets Aragorn Kings foil?


----------



## Galdor (Jun 26, 2002)

You are incorrect LadyGaladriel. Thror was the last King of Erebor (The Lonely Mountain). My question was "Who was the last King of Dale before Smaug came?" Dale was the Human city on the southward slopes of Erebor.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *My question is (clears throat)
> 
> What is the name of the maid in the houses of healing who gets Aragorn Kings foil? *



Is it Ioreth?
Oh,I don't think she qualifies as a maid


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 27, 2002)

Argh, I can't remember the 'maid'. But wasn't it some scholar? He just started rattling off info about athelas, and Aragorn told him to get a move on, I remember.
The last king of Dale... Uh, I remember someone called Girion, but I think that was long before Smaug destroyed the city.
If it's correct: What was the name given to the Caverns of Narog by the Noegyth Nibin?


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 27, 2002)

> My question was "Who was the last King of Dale before Smaug came?" Dale was the Human city on the southward slopes of Erebor.




Sorry , read it wrong


----------



## Galdor (Jun 27, 2002)

You may be right about Girion, Pontifex. I'm not shore how long before Smaug come he died, all I know is that he was the last King before Smaug. And that's ok LadyGaladriel it happens to the best of us. 

Galdor


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 28, 2002)

Hooray! At last my memory serves me well.


----------



## Galdor (Jul 1, 2002)

> What was the name given to the Caverns of Narog by the Noegyth Nibin?


 
I believe it was called Nulukkizdin. 
If I am correct my Question is; 
what was the name of the Dwarf Lord of Belegost who was killed by Glaurung in the Battle of Unnumbered Tears.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 2, 2002)

His name was Azaghâl.

Q: On what two pages in the Silmarillion is Ost-in-Edhil, 'Fortress of the Eldar', first mentioned?


----------



## Kementari (Jul 3, 2002)

I think it on pages 344 and 345 

Who was Tar-Miriels father?

(Hey Ponti, your going to be a mod?!! Congrats! thats wonderful! )


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 4, 2002)

Tar-Palantir, or Inziladûn. 

Yup, just receiving the details of my assignments.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 8, 2002)

Is one of the mods quitting or do they just need more?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 8, 2002)

I guess they are constantly looking for new Mods who know their stuff (like me ). I would like to start soon, but I haven't heard from the Officials yet. Hmm.
I am also going to change my name, by the way. I have been known as Lantarion on many other forums, and I think it would be more 'lotr-ish' than Pontifex. 

Ah yes, question: Who did Brodda marry in Hithlum during the First Age?


----------



## Kementari (Jul 8, 2002)

Aerin 

Which was the fourth great battle in the Wars of Beleriand?

(Ponti i remember when your name used to be Lantarion on the old tolkien-forum  Its about time you became a mod since you were around proably before anyone else on the forum, except maybe Cir)


----------



## Ponte (Jul 8, 2002)

Dagor bragollach.

What were the names of the sons of Dior.


----------



## Kementari (Jul 8, 2002)

Elured and Elurin

Near which lake was the lair of Barahir and his outlaws made?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 9, 2002)

Tarn Aeluin.

What was the first name of the house of Hador?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 9, 2002)

Uh.. the Third House of the Edain? 

If that's right: What does Idril Celebrindal's original name (in Quenya) mean?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 11, 2002)

Silverfoot
Question: what where the elves that lived in Falas called?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 11, 2002)

Incorrect, Buu. If you hadn't noticed, I asked for her "*original (Quenya) name*"; Celebrindal was a nickname, and it was Sindarin. So try again. 
But I'll answer your question anyway, to get things running: the Falathrim. (If that's wrong, I'll feel very foolish.)


----------



## Ponte (Jul 11, 2002)

Itarille meant twinkle, sparkle i think.

If that is right then my question is: who ruled over the Falathrim


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *If that is right then my question is: who ruled over the Falathrim *



That's an easy one - Cirdan the Shipwright.

What does the word "Singollo" mean and to whom does it refer?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 12, 2002)

It means Greymantle. It refers to Elwe.

Question: What were the sindarin name of Moria?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 12, 2002)

> What were the sindarin name of Moria?[/qote]
> Hadhodrond.
> 
> question. What was the name of the spear of Gil-galad?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 13, 2002)

> question. What was the name of the spear of Gil-galad



It was called Aeglos.

Question: What was the name of the fourth son of Finarfin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *
> Question: What was the name of the fourth son of Finarfin? *



Aegnor.

Which was the longest river in Beleriand?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 13, 2002)

> Which was the longest river in Beleriand?



Gelion.

question. What was the later name of Ereinion?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 13, 2002)

Gil-galad.

Question: Where in Beleriand lived Eöl after he had left Doriath?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Nan Elmoth.

Question: What was the name of the great pearl that Cirdan gave to Thingol and which Thingol later gave to the dwarves of Belegost?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Nimphelos.

Question: what name did Túrin give to himself when he lived among the Outlaws?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 13, 2002)

He called himself Neithan the wronged .

Question: Name all the twelve companions of Barahir.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

lol, that's a big one


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *Question: Name all the twelve companions of Barahir. *



Gorlim, Radhruin, Dairuin, Dagnir, Ragnor, Gildor, Arthad, Urthel, Hathaldir, Beren his son, Baragund and Belegund, his nephews. 


Name their hide-out? (be specific)


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Their hide-out was on the lake of Tarn Aeluin.

Question: what is the name of the mound on which the Two Trees grew?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Ezellohar (also named Corollaire).

Question: What was the name of King Valacar's northman wife?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Vidumavi daughter of Vidugavia.

What was the name of the hsuband of Queen Berúthiel?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Tarannon Falastur.

Question: Who succeeded Dain Ironfoot to the Throne of Erebor?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Thorin III Stonehelm.

Who loved Lúthien (apart from Beren)?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Daeron.

Question: Who slew Uldor the Accursed?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Maglor.

Question: who is going to answer if it is not Turgon?

no, seriously: who was the first son of Fëanor to die?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Mmm... that's a tough one Rumil! Where's Pengolodh when you need him? Celegorm, Curufin and Caranthir all died in the Sack of Doriath, but who was first? Celegorm?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Celegorm is quoted first, he'll fo fine. You didn't give a further question...


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Question: What was Alcarondas?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd say it's the ship in which Ar-Pharazôn tried to sail to Valinor.

Who wrought Orcrist?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 14, 2002)

Orcrist was forged in the hiddden city of Gondolin. Possibly forged by Maeglin, but I can find no reference. I won't ask a question until my answer has been confirmed.{what do you say Rumil?}


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

Yes, it was forged by Maeglin. I know it was him, though I can't find the reference anymore.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 15, 2002)

cool
Question: How did Dain Ironfoot know to come the aid of Thorin Oakenshield at Erebor?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 15, 2002)

Thorin Oakenshield sent the raven Roak to Dain.

Question: What were the names of the blue Wizards.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

Alatar and Pallando

Question who was the smith of Narsil this time?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 15, 2002)

Telchar.

Question: What were the name of the brother to Elwe that was ancestor of celeborn.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

Easy: Olwë.

Question: who bit off Beren's hand?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 15, 2002)

Easy: Carcharoth
Q: In what year was the Battle of Fornost fought? (Hooray for the Hobbit-archers sent there!)


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

Not so easy. In the year 1974 of the Third Age. But you're only supposed to ask for names of things and people.

Question: who did Brandir kill?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *Question: What were the name of the brother to Elwe that was ancestor of celeborn. *



_Originally posted by Rumil_ 
Easy: Olwë.

I don't think that's quite right. "Elmo" was the ancestor of Celeborn not Olwë.Just thought you should know.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

Well the only brother of Elwë I know of was Olwë. And Olwë was realted to Celeborn.


----------



## Ponte (Jul 15, 2002)

Ithrynluin is right. he/she can post a question now.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

Allright, maybe Elmo was a more obvious answer, but Olwë is right as well.


----------



## Ponte (Jul 15, 2002)

Well perhaps, but i think that the part were Elmo is mentioned fits more into the story.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

grr! I' m right I'm right I'm right! how dare you question me! 

Ok, maybe Elmo would have been a better answer...


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 16, 2002)

Right! Question time! 
Q: What was the common name of the Hobbitish surname _Galbasi_?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 16, 2002)

Gamgee sor!

Now who did Brandir kill?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 16, 2002)

Turin accused him of leading Niniel (Nienor) to her death. but otherwise I don't believe he killed anyone. If this is the answer you were looking for then my question is.
Who was the father of Khim?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 16, 2002)

No, that's not right. He killed someone else, the only man he ever killed.


----------



## Galdor (Jul 16, 2002)

Well you've got me. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 17, 2002)

Wel now I can't find it either! I remembered that Túrin killed _him_, but I don't know who Brandir himself killed. 
As for the other question: Khîm was Mîm's son, of the Noegyth Nibin.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

All right, all right, I'll help you: it's a the end of the Narn i Chîn Húrin.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Aha! bravo! the Brandir one was a hard one to answer, apparently.
The elves the Dwarves, Bilbo and Gandalf met.

Who claimed his ancestors carved Nagothrond?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes it was. Question?...


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Fëanor, at the Ring of Doom.

Suestion: who named Nienor Níniel?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Aredhel the sister of Turgon.

Who was the great-grandfather of Arwen in male descent?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes, Tuor. Question?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

With Mablung.

Who was the great grandfather of Arwen, in exclusive female descent this thime?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes your answer is correct.
Would that be Balin?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Allright then, who was the first Thain of the Shire?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

IamIamIam! *dances with excitement*


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Círdan. 

Who is the only person the Watcher in the Water is recorded to have killed?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Hm? no, it wasn't.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Better luck the second time 
Yes, it was Óin.

Awaiting question...


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Would it be Imrahil, the Prince of Dol Amroth?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

It was definitely Imrahil.

What was the name of the first Prince of Dol Amroth?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

oh, all right then 
Just when I'd already booked a room for you in the Mental Institution


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

No, no, not him. 
Don't ask easy one like that, you know me


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Indeed I think it will


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes! correct.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Gilraen.

What is the capital of Arnor?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes, it is. (though I was expecting Fornost; Annúminas was the first capital, but it was later deserted and the capital of Ardethain was Fornost, Norbury of the Kings)

If you count Elendil as first king of Arnor, it was Valandil. I you reckon the line from Isildur, it is Eldacar.


Question: was the second king of the Reunited Kingdom?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

Léod.

Who invented alphabet?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 18, 2002)

UH oh.. must guess... Nienna? I don't think so, but I don't have my sources with me here..
If that's correct (which it isn't). Q: What was the real name of the Ring of Doom?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

Uinen, spouse of Ossë.

Whom did Maeglin love?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

I think (I am not sure) that Umbar was the later name of the harbour founded in ME by the Venturers of king Aldarion. Is that right?

If it is, question: where was Elendil buried?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

It wasn't founded by them, they just invaded and conquered it.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

If someone gets their own question wrong, they just look foolish, that's all 

Your turn to ask now.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

Bergil son of Beregond.

Hum... question... what are the first Rapids after Lothlórien?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 18, 2002)

Bergil, son of Beregond. Someone else can ask a question.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 18, 2002)

He! He! Someone else answered the same time as I did. Well, answer to Rumil's question, um, Sarn Gebir maybe? Not sure though.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

Darn, you're a quick answerer! what's your question?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 18, 2002)

Okay, new question.

Who was the daughter of Prince Imrahil and who did she marry?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 18, 2002)

Stybba is the pony that Merry road when he was with the Rohirrim.

Who is Nienna?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 18, 2002)

Nienna is the Vala of Mourning (sister of Mandos and Lórien).

Who was the master of Telchar?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 18, 2002)

Thingol

Qustion; Where is Meneltarma?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

The mountain in the center of Numenor.

Question: Who is Galadriel's son-in-law?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

A name for 'The New Row' used by Bywaterians(?)

Question: Who dropped Bilbo under the mountian?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

Bombur

What instument did Thorin play?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

Sharp Glance

How did the dwarves leave the Elven Halls?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

Bombur again

Who came out from Rivendell looking for Frodo?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

Yay for Glorfindel!

Hail Frodo, you are abroad late.

What did Gimli want to show Frodo at the East Moria gate?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

yes from the spot Durin first saw it


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

sorry too obscure a question for this late at night. I am off for bed will try again tommorow.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

It was Pippin. 
BTW, after I asked my last question before going to bed last night, someone gave a wrong answer and I could not do anything about it... the master of Telchar was not Thingol but Gamil Zirak.

That said, my question: who cannot tell a hobbit's poetry from a man's?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 19, 2002)

Lindir, one of the Elves at Rivendell.
Q: What is the Mahanaxar?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

The Máhanaxar is the Ring of Doom outside the gates of Valmar.

Who tought Gandalf pity and patience?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 19, 2002)

Nienna.

What was the Sindarin name for Dwarves.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Naugrim.

Who killed Mîm?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Easy! Gandalf.

Who supplied the second supper on the night Frodo arrived in Buckland?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Nope! who *supplied* it?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes. Farmer Maggot.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Thank you Confusticated


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Was it Dori's legs?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Hmm... who did Pippin kill during the Quest? (not afterwards in the Shire)


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

No. Merry cut off some hands and arms, but killed none. Pippin, apparently, just got knocked over the head before he could even scratch any.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

To Steward Faramir.

What became of the last king of Arnor?


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 19, 2002)

I have a question
Q: How did Thorin Oakenshield get his last name?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Becase he used a branch of an oak as a shield at the battle of Azanulbizar.

But answer my question before you ask an new one!


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

No, I definitely said "king".


----------



## Galdor (Jul 19, 2002)

> What became of the last king of Arnor?



Do you mean Arnor as a whole kingdom or as in Arthedain? If you mean the latter then..

The Elf-ship bearing Arvedui was driven into ice by a storm that rose in the night.

Question; Who devised the type of metal called galvorn?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Eöl the Dark Elf.

Who wounded Glaurung at the Battle of Unnumbered Tears?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 19, 2002)

Azaghal

Question: What was the original Quenya name of Gondolin?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Ondolindë, of which Gondolin is a corruption.

What was the name of the Image of Laurelin that Turgon wrought?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 19, 2002)

Glingal.

Question: What were Radagasts name before he became a Istari?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *Question: What were Radagasts name before he became a Istari? *



His name is Aiwendil.

Question:
What's the name of the birds that flew over the fellowship?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 19, 2002)

Crebain

Question: What part did Galdor of the havens play in LOTR?


----------



## Eldanor (Jul 20, 2002)

(hello  ) I don't know if I got your question, but... 

Galdor was sent by Cirdan to the house of Elrond. He was part of the council, discussing what would happen with the Ring.

Question: Eöl made two swords with that strange material he found. One was Anglachel... What was the name of the other one, and what happened to it?


----------



## Galdor (Jul 20, 2002)

Sorry if my question didn't make sence. And yes you got it right.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

gorgûn

And what do they call themselves?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

No, they chose a more complimentary word (I don't know what it actually means but it's certainly not that )


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Anyone else?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

I believe they are the answer to my question...

The Wild men, or Drúedain, called themselves Drûg.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

They called them Oghor-hai.What is the Sindarin name of the Dwarrowdelf?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Nóm, that is "Wisdom"

What was the name of the Dwarrowdelf _in the first Age_ (that's what I meant, and I have a notion you misunderstood on purpose )


----------



## Ponte (Jul 20, 2002)

Hadhodrond.

Question: what was the name of the last king of Arthedain.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2002)

Hadhodrond?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Yep, i believe Hadhodrond is correct.

Arvedui Last-King.

Who married the Cat-Owner?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

He and no other.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Is it Belegund?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2002)

Belegund
Who was second male Vala?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

hehe, sorry Chymaera, it's my question 

Whom did Éomer marry?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes, but her name?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2002)

Rumil you are away 
but my question is not that hard

You guys are too quick for mee right now back later have fun


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Actually, Chymaera, it rather depends on whether you count Melkor as a Vala or not. I fyou do, tis Manwë. If you don't, it's Ulmo.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

On Caradhras.

When did Pippin see Gandalf really afraid for the first time?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2002)

was thinking Ulmo 

am now moving into the slow lane bye for now


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

We do know what it is, because Gandalf tells them what they are about to drink. If they had already drunk it, he wouldn't have.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Was it Bob?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Nob then?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

I just checked, it's Nob.

Who was the first person they talked to in Bree?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

HEYHEYHEY, it's MY question 

(slowcoach by the way)


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Huh? No. Go for the obvious, I'm not _always_ twisted and devious!


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

It was the guy at the gate. Only in Rotk was he named.


> And Harry Goatleaf that used to be on the West-gate


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

You got that one pretty easy, Confusticated 

Answer is Frodo. 

Who invented Smoking?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Sorry, I thought you were joking. Mugwort is just a patron of Butterbur's inn. (he is a hobbit.)


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

No, that was the main brand. Not the name of the inventor.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

No. That's the place all right, but it was not Longbottom.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

From Longbottom in the Southfarthing.

Who wrote Lotr?

(in the story, of course : who was the scribe who compiled it?)


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 20, 2002)

Doh, from Longbottom!  In the Shire, btw.
Q: What are the Sindarin and Westron names of the island jutting out at the south end of Nen Hithoel, upon which no man had ever set foot?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey, you stop that Pontifex! I answered fist. So there.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

See you again sometime.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 20, 2002)

Crap, this is all going too fast! The post time limit should be set at three miniutes, not one!  Fools..
Now.. in answer to your question: the 'Lord of the Rings' was not written by anybody in Middle-Earth, because its name was not yet "the LotR". The Red Book of Westmarch, in which the events described in the LotR are recorded, was written by Bilbo and Frodo Baggins, as well as Samwise Gamgee. 
My previous question still stands..


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

The answer to your question is Amon Hen and Amon Lhaw, the Hills of Hearing and of Sight. But it is not on them no man set foot, it is on Tol Brandir above them.

But Frodo, Bilbo and Sam are the original writers of papers and Stuff. Who was the Compiler, the guy that made it all into an orderly book?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Eärwen.

Who was Finarfin's?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

I already asked that question yesterday. Idril.

Who did Maeglin hate?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Oth are correct, I think


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Same answer. Tuor.

What date did Gandalf come back to life?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

> But Idril Celebrindal was wise and far-seeing, and her heartmisgave her, and foreboding crept upon her spirit as a cloud. Therefore in that time she let prepare a secret way, that should lead down from the city and passing out beneath the surface of the plain issue far beyond the walls, northward of Amon Gwareth; and she contrived it that the work was known but to few, and no whisper of it came to Maeglin's ears.


 It was Idril's idea, but in Bolt it says it was Tuor actually excavated it.

But maybe you were refering to Maeglin's tunneling in search for lodes of ore?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

On the 17th, three days later.

... I believe I am going to rest for a while, so I won't ask another question right now. Let someone else do it.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

whoops... I read your post rather quickly... sorry


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 21, 2002)

Nobody left a question. So try this. 

There were two battles in the Shire, One was the Battle of Bywater. What was the other one, and what year?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 21, 2002)

Alfirin or Uilos

Question: What was the first name Mandos had?


----------



## Ponte (Jul 21, 2002)

I found it in the Unfinished tales.



> Then Cirion went up the stair with Eorl and the others followed; and when they came to the summit they saw there a wide oval place of level turf of witch grew the white flowers of alfirin, and the westering suntouched them with gold.



Later there is a note that says:



> alfirin: the simbelmyne of the kings mounds below Edoras, and the uilos that Tuor saw in the great ravine of Gondolin in the elder Days; see p. 55, note 27.





> Then Elemakil went before them and they followed him into the pale light; and Tuor saw beside the way a sward of grass, where like stars bloomed the white flowers of uilos, the Evermind that knows no seasons and winters not.



That is were uilos is mentioned.

The page 55 note 27:


> These were the flowers that bloomed abundatly on the burial mounds of the Kings of Rohan below Edoras and witch Gandalf named in the language of the Rohirrirm (as translated into Old English) simbelmyne, that is 'Evermind' , 'for they blossom in all the seasons of the year'. (The Two Towers III 6)


----------



## Ponte (Jul 21, 2002)

The answer to that question is in the unfinished tales.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Last posted by Pontifex_
> Q: What are the Sindarin and Westron names of the island jutting out at the south end of Nen Hithoel, upon which no man had ever set foot?





> _Last posted by Rúmil_
> The answer to your question is Amon Hen and Amon Lhaw, the Hills of Hearing and of Sight. But it is not on them no man set foot, it is on Tol Brandir above them.


Rúmil, you were wrong!! Haha!  The answers are: Sindarin name: Tol Brandir. Westron name: Tindrock.


----------



## Elvengypsy (Jul 25, 2002)

i thought that Mandos' original name was Namo, too. if not, its Irmo...am i right?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 25, 2002)

And BEHOLD!! I have the answer! 


> A reference is then made to _Olofantur_, which was the earlier true name of Lórien, the Vala who was 'master of visions and dreams', before it was changed to _Irmo_ in _The Silmarillion_ (as _*Nurufantur*_ was changed to _Námo_ (Mandos)...


Page 513, 'The Istari', 'Part Four', 'Unfinished Tales'

PS: Welcome to the forums, Elvengypsy.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jul 25, 2002)

Name the seven gates of Gondolin.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 26, 2002)

First the Gate of Wood
Second the Gate of Stone
Third the Gate of Bronze
Forth the Gate of Writhen Iron
Fifth the Gate of Silver
Sixth the Golden Gate
Seventh The Great Gate. The Gate of Steel wrought by Maeglin 

Question: What was the name of the tree Lúthien was imprisoned in?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 26, 2002)

Hírilorn.
Q: What was the name of the stream that flowed into the river Narog at Nargothrond?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 26, 2002)

Ringwel

Question:Name Tuor's ship?


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 27, 2002)

Earrame

Which of the relics of Arnor, came originally from the first age of the Sun?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 27, 2002)

The ring of Barahir

Question: What was the name of Isildur's second son? :evil twisted grin:


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 27, 2002)

Off the top of my head... Arvedui I?
I know he was left in Imladris during the Last Alliance


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 27, 2002)

Or is it Valandil?

I thought he was his Nephew but according to LotR he was a king of Arnor

Ahh yes it is Valandil, found it in the Sil. (by the wat I hope it is ok for me to look these up? I try them in my head first but some are just too difficult)


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok my question, 

I will name 4 ainu and you say what they are related to i.e Ulmo is water

Nienna
Mandos (2 things)
Lorien
Olorin


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 28, 2002)

Sorry, Ceorl
Valandil was Isildur's fourth son.
The question was not meant to be easy 

There is no shame looking in the book, that is partly what this trivia/quiz is about  

Nienna = Lady of Mourning or Tears
Mandos = The Judge, The Doom of Mandos, Curse of the Noldor
Lorien = Irmo, Master of Desire
Olorin = Gandalf, wisdom, pity

Still mine, Question: What was the name of Isildur's second son?


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 28, 2002)

A! second son, sorry misread it thought you said youngest, answer therefore is Aratan.

My ainu question still stands Olorin is not quite right(answer in UT)
and you didn't get either of the two for Mandos


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 29, 2002)

Hmm, well I don't know what to answer for Mandos except 1) Death. Maybe it's 2) Direct Link to Ilúvatar.  
Olórin? Um.. I looked in UT, but I didn't find much. His name would seem to have something to do with dreams or visions or something like that.. But I'm not sure. Pity?


----------



## Grond (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *A! second son, sorry misread it thought you said youngest, answer therefore is Aratan.
> 
> My ainu question still stands Olorin is not quite right(answer in UT)
> and you didn't get either of the two for Mandos *


Concerning Mandos


> _from The Silmarillion,_
> He is the *keeper of the houses of the Dead*, and the *summoner of the spirits of the slain*. He forgets nothing; and he knows all things that shall be, save only those that lie still in the freedom of Ilúvatar. *He is the Doomsman of the Valar; but he pronounces his dooms and his judgements only at the bidding of Manwë*.


Concerning Olorin


> _from Unfinished Tales,_
> Words deriving from this root are cited: Quenya olos "dream, vision," plural olozi/olori; õla- (impersonal) "to dream;" olosta "dreamy." A reference is then made to Olofantur, which was the earlier "true" name of Lórien, the Vala who was "master of visions and dreams," before it was changed to Irmo in The Silmarillion (as Nurufantur was changed to Námo (Mandos): though the plural Fëanturi for these two "brethren" survived in the Valaquenta). These discussion of olos, olor are clearly to be connected with the passage in the Valaquenta (The Silmarillion pp.30-1) where it is said that Olórin dwelt in Lórien in Valinor, and that though he loved the Elves, he walked among them unseen, or in form as one of them, and they did not know whence came the fair visions or the promptings of wisdom that he put into their hearts.
> 
> and
> ...


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 31, 2002)

Well done, now your question.


----------



## Grond (Jul 31, 2002)

Name the three generations of the Royal Line of the Kingdom of Greenwood the Great.


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 31, 2002)

hehe I got it, Oropher father of Thranduil father of Legolas of the Nine Walkers.

That was a hard one wow.

My question: what/who/where is Hisilome


----------



## Grond (Jul 31, 2002)

Errrr...


> _From The Book of Lost Tales I, The Chaining of Melko,_
> Dor Lomin or the 'Land of Shadow' was that region named of the Eldar Hisilome (and this means 'Shadowy Twilights')... and it is so called by reason of the scanty sun which peeps little over the Iron Mountains to the east and south of it.


Name at least three non-Valar who have caused Melkor physical injury.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 31, 2002)

Fingolfin, Beren and Thorondor.

Question: What in Middle Earth was Stybba?


----------



## Grond (Aug 1, 2002)

Merry's pony. 

What different physical characteristic did the Palantir of Orthanc possess?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 1, 2002)

Physical characteristics? size colour?



> a globe of crystal, dark, but glowing with a heart of fire





> There it was: a smooth globe of crystal, now dark and dead, lying bare before his knees.



ok? all taken from LotR

question: What link is there between the phial of Galadriel and Shelob?


----------



## Grond (Aug 1, 2002)

Phial of Galadriel = Light of Earendil


> _from Fellowship of the Ring, Farewell to Lorien,_
> ..."In this phial," she said, "is caught the *light of Earendil's star*, set amid the waters of my fountain...."


Light of Earendil = Silmaril


> _from The Silmarillion, Of the Voyage of Earendil and the War of Wrath._
> ...Now fair and marvellous was that vessel made, and it was filled with a wavering flame, pure and bright; and Eärendil the Mariner sat at the helm, glistening with dust of elven-gems, and the *Silmaril was bound upon his brow*. Far he journeyed in that ship, even into the starless voids; but most often was he seen at morning or at evening, glimmering in sunrise or sunset, as he came back to Valinor from voyages beyond the confines of the world...


Light of Silmaril = Two Trees


> _from The Silmarillion, Of the Silmarils and the Unrest of the Noldor_
> ...Yet that crystal was to the Silmarils but as is the body to the Children of Ilúvatar: the house of its inner fire, that is within it and yet in all parts of it, and is its life. And the inner fire of the Silmarils Fëanor *made of the blended light of the Trees of Valinor*, which lives in them yet, though the Trees have long withered and shine no more...


Shelob = Offspring of Ungoliant


> _from The Two Towers, Shelob's Lair,_
> ...Far and wide her lesser broods, bastards of the miserable mates, her own offspring, that she slew, spread from glen to glen, from the Ephel Doriath to the eastern hills, to Dol Guldur and the fastnesses of Mirkwood. But none could rival her, Shelob the Great, *last child of Ungoliant* to trouble the unhappy world...


Ungoliant = Co-thief of the Silmaril


> _from The Silmarillion, Of the Flight of the Noldor,_
> ...And they told that Melkor had broken the stronghold of Formenos, and taken all the jewels of the Noldor that were hoarded in that place; *and the Silmarils were gone...*


Ungoliant = Murderess of the Two Trees


> _From the Silmarillion, Of the Darkening of Valinor_
> ...Then the Unlight of Ungoliant rose up even to the roots of the Trees, and Melkor sprang upon the mound; and with his black spear he smote each Tree to its core, wounded them deep, and their sap poured forth as it were their blood, and was spilled upon the ground. *But Ungoliant sucked it up, and going then from Tree to Tree she set her black beak to their wounds, till they were drained; and the poison to Death that was in her went into their tissues and withered them, root, branch, and leaf; and they died...*


As you can see, at the heart of the Phial was the light of Earendil which was light from a Silmaril which was light captured from the Two Trees. The Two Trees were wounded by Melkor and poisoned to their death by Ungoliant, who was also a co-thief of the Silmarils with Melkor. So there are actually two tie ins as both Shelob and the Phial of Galadriel tie in to both the Two Trees and a Silmaril.

Now the question I meant to ask last time....
What different physical characteristics did the Palantir of Osgiliath possess?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey well done! I thought was quite a hard one.

Pity I am at school at the moment and ont have my books, if the teacher catches me I would probably get detention for a month.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 2, 2002)

hmm let's see..



> They were perfect spheres,appearing when at rest to be made of solid glass or crystal deep black in hue. At smallest they were about a foot in diameter, but some, certainly the stones of Osgiliath and Amon Sul, were much larger and could not be lifted by one man.





> They were very heavy but perfectly smooth.



umm hope that is enough, basically it was big heavy perfectly spherical, and seemed to be made of dark glass or crystal, though by what method Feanor crafted them we will never know.


----------



## Grond (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *...umm hope that is enough, basically it was big heavy perfectly spherical, and seemed to be made of dark glass or crystal, though by what method Feanor crafted them we will never know. *


Your answer is correct. It was the largest of the Stones and was housed in a huge table specially designed for it. Unlike the lesser stones of Orthanc, Minis Anor and Minas Ithil, which were small in stature and could be held in your hand, the Master-stone of Osgiliath had to be walked around. If you wanted to look towards the West, you would circle the stone to the East until you were opposite of the position where you wanted to look. You would then peer towards the desired location. 

Sorry, I got carried away... your question.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, I guess I'll ask one now:
Q: About what year were the Towers of the Teeth abandoned?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 2, 2002)

During the reign of Telemnar the 26th king? I cant find a date at the moment and I need to sleeeeep.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 3, 2002)

Others are free to answer as well.


----------



## Grond (Aug 3, 2002)

From the LotR it appears that the Morannon was abandoned during or shortly after the Great Plague. That would have been TA 1634 - 1640. ????????? 

Also from notes in Unfinished Tales, Of Cirion and Eorl, CT speaks of his father writing that the Morannon was occupied by Gondor until TA 1944, shortly after the battle against the Wainriders.
??????

If I had to guess a definitive date, I would guess TA 1640.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 7, 2002)

Ok ask a question


----------



## Grond (Aug 7, 2002)

Name the most ancient artifact kept by the Dunedain of the North.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 7, 2002)

Hm..ill take a guess at that, is it the "Sceptre of Annúminas"?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 7, 2002)

Isn't it the ring of barahir? The sceptre of Annúminas is the oldest thing made of human hands. Or perhaps i'm wrong.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 7, 2002)

It was TA 1636, btw, but very close.  (That was also the year of the Great Plague)
The Scepter was a mark of royalty, if I remember rightly; and Aragorn got it back from Elrond at his wedding. The Ring of Felagund would seem to be the oldest.. If not, then I don't know.. Maybe Narsil (Andúril)?


----------



## Grond (Aug 7, 2002)

Buu gets the correct answer. Please ask the next question Buu.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 7, 2002)

my question is: How were Celeborn and Nimloth related( the elves not the trees)


----------



## Turgon (Aug 7, 2002)

Celeborn was Nimloth's uncle according to the UT genealogy. Celeborn and Galathil were the sons of Galadhon (son of Elmo) and Nimloth was Galathil's daughter.

Question: Who ranked after the King of the Reunited Kingdom (Elessar) in the Fourth age power chain?


----------



## Galdor (Aug 7, 2002)

I think it is the Steward.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 8, 2002)

it would be either the steward, faramir as galdor said, or else Aragorns son( cant remember his name atm at school now).


----------



## Grond (Aug 8, 2002)

Ceorl has actually answered the question. The Steward is the second highest ranking member of royalty after the king. He is, however, not second in line to the throne. Aragorns son, Elendur, would be the heir/king designate and were he to die, in Numenorean fashion the throne would go to his eldest daughter.

It was unclear whether Aragorn intended to follow Numenorean tradition or the old Gondorean tradition of going to the next male in line. Were the latter the case, the heir would become Aragorn's closest male kin in the event that the Elendur died. 

(There... I think I have that right!)

Right, Galdor's question I think.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually The Prince of Dol Amroth is the second highest ranking member of the Royalty of Gondor (with the Prince of Ithilien ranking third - see letter 244) but yes the Steward would hold power in the King's absence so it's kind of a moot point.



Your question Galdor!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 13, 2002)

As this thread is going nowhere at the moment I will ask a question in place of Galdor:

Name one of the Eagles who rescued Frodo and Sam from Orodruin.


----------



## Galdor (Aug 13, 2002)

Gwaihir

question: name the eldest son of Ulfang the Black


Sorry guys, I didn't realize it was my question.


----------



## Grond (Aug 13, 2002)

Ulfast!!

What name did Earendil and Aragorn share?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 13, 2002)

Estel??


----------



## Grond (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *Estel?? *


You've got it!!! Earendil was known as Gil-estel and Aragorn was known as Estel. 

Your turn!!!


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 13, 2002)

Who tried to kill Maeglin shortly after he and his mother reached Gondolin?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 13, 2002)

Eöl

Question: Who killed Maeglin


----------



## Grond (Aug 13, 2002)

> _from The Silmarillion, Of Tuor and the Fall of Gondolin_
> Tuor sought to rescue Idril from the sack of the city, but Maeglin had laid hands on her, and on Eärendil; and *Tuor* fought with Maeglin on the walls, and cast him far out, and his body as it fell smote the rocky slopes on Amon Gwareth thrice ere it pitched into the flames below.


Who devised the Cirth runes?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 13, 2002)

Daeron.

Question: Where did Tuor catch a brief glimpse of his ill-fated cousin Túrin travelling northwards 'on business'?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

Near the pools of Ivrin.

Question: What was the name of the first lord of Andunie.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 14, 2002)

Not 100% sure, but id say Tar-Elendil.

Correct?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

Nope but he was grandfather of the first lord.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 14, 2002)

Okay, so its Elros Tar-Minyatur then?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

Uhm... Elros Tar-Minyatur was the first king of Numenor and Tar-Elendil was the fourth king of Numenor. None of them was the first lord Anduine but as I said Tar-Elendir was grandfather of the first lord.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 14, 2002)

I'll just stop guessing now berfore it gets to embarresing.. 

Or maybe its to late for that..

Bleh..my memory doesnt serve me well right now..


----------



## Grond (Aug 14, 2002)

Tar-Elendil's daughter was Silmarien and her son Valandil was the first Lord of the Andunie... who later became known as the faithful.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

That is right, you can post a question now.


----------



## Grond (Aug 14, 2002)

The Dwarves of Durin believed that Durin's Dwarf Ring of Power was different from the others. How so?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

They believed that the elves had given it to Durin III and that Sauron did'nt give it to Durin III.

Question: What means Yôzâyan in Adunaic.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 14, 2002)

The name for Númenor, meaning 'The Land of Gift'.

Q: Which King of Gondor was slain in TA 1944?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

Ondoher.

Question: Who became king after Ondoher?


----------



## In Flames (Aug 14, 2002)

Eärnil..

Tell me im right this time


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

In Flames, the right answer is... 



Eärnil. You can post an question now


----------



## In Flames (Aug 14, 2002)

*whew* Finally  

Q: What is the dwarven name for Caradhras?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

Barazinbar.

If that is right then my question is: Who were the first ruling queen over Numenor?


----------



## In Flames (Aug 14, 2002)

Tar-Ancalimë.

Q:Who was Gamil Zirak?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 14, 2002)

He was a Dwarf smith and the master of Telchar. He was called "the old"

Question: What was the name of the hills in the west of Eriador where the white towers were?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 16, 2002)

The Emyn Beraid, 'Tower Hills'.

Q: Where is Everholt, and who slew the great boar there?


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *The Emyn Beraid, 'Tower Hills'.
> 
> Q: Where is Everholt, and who slew the great boar there? *





> _From Appendix A of The Lord of the Rings_
> 2804-64	13. Folca. He was a great hunter, but he vowed to chase no wild beast while there was an Orc lift in Rohan. When the last orc-hold was found and destroyed, *he went to hunt the great boar of Everholt in the Firien Wood*. He slew the boar but died of the tusk-wounds that it gave him.



My answer is Folca. Someone else ask another one.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 16, 2002)

I can ask an question

Who was the first and last man that Brandir killed.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 16, 2002)

Dorlas

Name the two Elves that were with Haldir when the Fellowship met them.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 16, 2002)

Rúmil and Orophin

who were the last man Túrin killed?


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

Tricksy! Tricksy! You're trying to get us to say the wrong answer by being Tricksy!

The answer would be Turin. He killed himself.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 16, 2002)

You are right you can post a question.


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

Who made Narsil?


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 16, 2002)

Tricksy! Tricksy! You're trying to get us to say the wrong answer by being Tricksy! MY EYE!

Elvensmiths of Rivendell reforged Narsil, the answer you seek is buried in some obsure footnote that I CAN'T FIND RRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

Errr... Ummm... You would be correct good Chymaera. The Elven-smiths of Rivendell (likely survivors from Eregion who remained with Elrond) did reforge Narsil into Anduril.

Unfortunately, that doesn't answer the question I asked.  Keep digging.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 16, 2002)

Telchar

Found it 8 pages back on this thread! 

What is the annivesery date of Frodos wounding by Shelob?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 16, 2002)

13th of march.

Who was the next last man Túrin killed?


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 16, 2002)

Brandir

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?  African or European?  


How did the Elvenking learn of Smaug's death?


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

> The Elvenking had received news from his own messengers and from the birds that loved his folk, and already knew much of what had happened.


After Sauron's fall, where was the true Elendilmir discovered? Aragorn was wearing a copy when he was crowned by Gandalf at the gates of Minas Tirith.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 16, 2002)

It was found in Orthanc, in Saruman's broom-cupboard I think!?! Saruman it is speculated, found the body of Isildur while searching the Gladden Fields for the One Ring.

Question: How many days were there in an Elven year (_yén_)?


----------



## Eldanor (Aug 16, 2002)

52.596 days (8766 "enquier" or six-days weeks)



> Question: Give six names for the son of Arathorn (hope you haven't asked it yet...)


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

Let's see 1) Aragorn 2) Elessar 3) Elfstone 4) Dunedain 5) Strider and 6) Telcontar I actually think there may be more. Are these the ones you were looking for?


----------



## Eldanor (Aug 16, 2002)

You have a little mistake -> it's Dúnadan, not the plural Dúnedain. But it really doesn't matter.

I didn't think on Elfstone because Elessar it's the same. There is one more name...


----------



## Eldanor (Aug 16, 2002)

By the way, I wasn't thinking on Telcontar, because it's (for me) a kind of last-name, so there are two more names...


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

If that is the case... Telcontar should also be disallowed because it is merely the name Strider rendered into the high language. The other name is likely _Envinyatar_ the Renewer. Oops... ignore my first comment as I see you've already addressed that issue.  Need one more name. Hmmmm???


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

How about... Thorongil! And there is also Longshanks and Stick-at-naught..(a a Bill Ferny) and Wingfoot (a la Eomer).


----------



## Eldanor (Aug 16, 2002)

Very good! Thorongil is one of the names I meant. The other is Envinyatar, but you found two more names, so it's your turn to ask.


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eldanor _
> *Very good! Thorongil is one of the names I meant. The other is Envinyatar, but you found two more names, so it's your turn to ask. *


If you'll look three posts up... you'll see that I came up with _Envinyatar_ too.

Let's see..... To what ancestor can the origins of Boromir's Horn be traced and in what activity did this ancestor engage?


----------



## Eldanor (Aug 16, 2002)

To Vorondil father of Mardil, who was hunting the cows of Araw (Oromë).

Why did Rhudaur and Cardolan fight? (the obviously important reason, I don't mean a description of that conflict)


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

Someone answer that up there...and ask an easy one ...about LOTR or Elves....so I can play!



j/k


PS: where they fighting over those hills?


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

Both wanted Amon Sul and its palantir.

For Confusticated, "Who was Elrond's only daughter??"


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

I know the answer to that one is very obscure..but all the same I happen to know it. I read that part over and over until I got it, and I made a point not to forget that Elrond's daughter is Arwen. I sure do know a lot!!! 


Who sent messages to Thingol telling all that he found out about the Kinslaying?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 17, 2002)

Círdan.

Question: what was the name of the father of Eomer?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

That was Eomund

name his wife?

PS: Eomer's wife that is


----------



## Ponte (Aug 17, 2002)

Lothiriel

Question:name Eomunds wife


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

Theodwyn?...

what is the real name of "Fatty" Bolger?


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 17, 2002)

Fredegar

What is Hamfast Gamgee address?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

#3 New Row, Hobbiton, The Shire

In FOTR who sings the song of Gil-galad?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

That was easy; Sam

What was King's Ire?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

Thingol's sword


when orcs are coming which dwarf gets down from the tree to hep Bilbo up?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

Dori

Which was the 'lake of twilight'?


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

Cuiviénen

Who is the only female dwarf mentioned in the entirety of Tolkien's writings?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

Dis


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

If the above is correct...what gardens did the wine come from that enabled Bilbo and dwarves to escape the woodelves prison?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

ummm Cuivienen was wrong, it was actually Lake Nenuial the source of the Baranduin River.

And the wine was from Dorwinion.

What was the name of Orome among the Sindar?


----------



## Galdor (Aug 17, 2002)

Awar


Who was Roac?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

umm I dont know where you get awar from, I cant find that anywhere, and it is not something I have ever heard.

Roac was the wise Raven that Thorin sent to Dain to ask him for military aid.

My question still stands.


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

Galdor meant Araw, but that is a Middle-earth term of Gondorian or Westron descent. Tauron would be Orome's Sindarin name. Interestingly close to another Ainu's name.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

Well Done, your question

BTW where does it say that about Araw, I had only heard the term used to describe the Kine of Araw, which was some boar or something that some guys went off and hunted


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

First, to answer your question,


> _from Appendix A, Annals of the Kings and Rulers, I The Numenorean Kings, ii. THE REALMS IN EXILE - The Southern Line - Heirs of Anárion_
> ...Vorondil the Hunter 2029 19
> 19 See III, 25. the wild white kine that were still to be found near the Sea of Rhún were said in legend to be descended from the Kine of Araw, the huntsman of the Valar, who alone of the Valar came often to Middle-earth in the Elder Days. Oromë is the High-elven form of his name(III,133).


What was Faramir's symbol of office?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

This is all I could find: as Steward there was the seal of the stewards....that could be a symobl?.. 

The seal is elvish "Arandur"...meaning "King's Servant"

PS: what does an elvish seal sound like? Not urk urk urk urk...but...maybe eru eru eru eru? Anybody?


----------



## Grond (Aug 18, 2002)

You just want me to make it easy. Symbol was a bad description.

What was Faramir's "token" of office? That description is straight out of the book. I ain't giving you any more.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 18, 2002)

Was it Steward?

if that is right then my question is who was the father of Imrahil of Dol-Amroth.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

oh, the princedom of Ithilien!..is IS easier put that way.


----------



## Grond (Aug 18, 2002)

Ah c'mon people. This is right out of the book. The King has a Crown and Sceptre. What was Farmair's token of office?????? This question has not yet been answered.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 18, 2002)

The chair next to the kingtrone?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

Was it the white rod with the golden nob?..If this is wrong I will not guess again...


----------



## Grond (Aug 18, 2002)

> _from Appendix A_
> Nonetheless the Stewards never sat on the ancient throne; and they wore no crown, and held no sceptre. *They bore a white rod only as the token of their office*; and their banner was white without charge; but the royal banner had been sable, upon which was displayed a white tree in blossom beneath seven stars.


As the Sceptre and Crown were tokens of the King, the White Rod had always been a token of the office of the Steward of Gondor. Correct!!!


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

Who claims to have known the the black ships were Aragorn though no one would listen when he tried to tell them?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 18, 2002)

Pippin

What was the meaning of the name of the sword given to Thingol by Eol after it was reforged.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 18, 2002)

Iron of death.

question what was the name of the father of Imrahil of Dol-Amroth?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

Buu are you sure? I thought it was "Iron of the Flamming Star"..I'm not sure myself though..I'll look it up later..
anyhow Imrahil's father: Adrahil


----------



## Ponte (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *
> 
> What was the meaning of the name of the sword given to Thingol by Eol after it was reforged. *



Anglachel means iron of the flamming star but I got the impression that Ceorls question was what the name of the sword was after it was being reforged by the smiths of Nargothrond and after that it was called Gurthang witch means Iron of death.

Adrahil is right.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

Alright, you're right, I think that is what was ment by the question.

Whats the name of the pale yellow flower that grows with the pale green flower in Lothlorien among the trees?


----------



## Galdor (Aug 18, 2002)

Elanor?

If right then, Where was the Pass of Aglon located?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Aug 18, 2002)

Between Himlad and Lothlann, to the northeast of Beleriand. 

It is said that the steeds of which race can be summoned by thought alone when there is a great love between the horse and its master.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Galdor _
> *Elanor?
> 
> If right then, Where was the Pass of Aglon located? *




That is incorrect...the answer is Niphredil which was discribed as being pale yellow, while Elanor was described as being golden and star shaped.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 19, 2002)

In response to Elu's question I would say _Mearas_ 

but it is Confusticated's question however as his was not answered.


----------



## Grond (Aug 19, 2002)

Question: 
How much wood would a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 19, 2002)

That more or less depends on whether or not the wood chuck would rather chuck more or less wood.

What's the name of the pale green flower than is found in Lothlorien with Niphredil?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Aug 21, 2002)

While I was traveling through Arkansas I happened to see a saw faster than any saw I ever did see saw. Now if you are traveling through Arkansas and happen to see a saw faster than the saw I did see saw, would you please tell me about the saw you saw while you were traveling through Arkansas that was faster than the saw I did see saw.

Now that is a true tounge twister. I dare any of you to master it. It was handed down through my family.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Last posted by Confusticated_
> *What's the name of the pale green flower than is found in Lothlorien with Niphredil?*





> _Last posted by Robert Foster in CGtME_
> In Neldoreth the Niphredil was white; in Lórien white and *pale green varieties* grew on Cerin Amroth.


Am I right? Or am I right, as I suspect?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 22, 2002)

You are right


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 23, 2002)

Right then. Question
Q: What is the name of the son of the King of Númenor who receives a letter from Gil-Galad?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 24, 2002)

Would it be Anardil son of Tar-Meneldur?

and if so who built a tall tower in the West of Numenor so as to gaze ever westward?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 24, 2002)

Tar-Minastir.

Question: What was the Adûnaic name of Tar-Palantir.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 24, 2002)

Was it Inziladûn?
If so
Q: What does '_Methedras_' mean, and why?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 24, 2002)

It means Last Peak and is so named as it is the last peak in the White Mountains.

Who were the four original leaders of the Eldar?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 24, 2002)

Ingwe, Finwe, Elwe and Olwe.

Question:Witch one of them died first?


----------



## Galdor (Aug 24, 2002)

Finwe

who was the only mariner to survive the sailing of the seven ship sent into the west after Nirnaeth Arnoediad?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 24, 2002)

Your question doesn't really make sense but I think you are asking which was the only sailor from Gondolin to have survived the journey into the west?

In which case the answer would be Voronwe.

Through which region does Earendil sail every night?


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 26, 2002)

*Freakin' HARD trivia*

Are you looking for: Ilwë or the Seas of Heaven.

The Ents fought in the battles for the Silmarili.
Who did they fight for and, who did they fight against?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 26, 2002)

Actually the region is called Ilmen.

And from the following statement I would assume that if the Ents fought then they fought upon both sides:



> The Elves alone were undivided


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 26, 2002)

Q: What were the names of the two inland seas in Arda during the First Age?


----------



## Legolas (Aug 28, 2002)

damn i have forgot!!!!!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 28, 2002)

C'mon peeps!! Someone else try.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 28, 2002)

The sea around Almaren and Helcar? But they wern´t there at the same time but that is the only ones I can think of.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 28, 2002)

OK, sorry. I wasn't very clear.. 
Q: What were the two inland seas during the SPring of Arda, before the First Age?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 28, 2002)

Ringol and Helcar?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 29, 2002)

Correct! Excellent, Buu! 
Now post a question, this thread has been idle for long enough.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 29, 2002)

Ok

Question: Who was the leader of the elves that didn´t passed westward when the Eldar in the great march came to the Misty mountains.


----------



## Grond (Aug 29, 2002)

Denethor's father, Lenwe!

What did the name Carcharoth mean?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 29, 2002)

Red stomach ( this is perhaps not exactly right since I am translating from Swedish)

Question: Who killed Carcharoth.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 30, 2002)

Huan, Wolf-hound of Valinor

Name all the gardeners of Bag End? 
(there were five.)


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2002)

would they be Halfred geenhand, hamfast, Sam, Frodo, and Holfast?


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 30, 2002)

didnt bilbo help out at all? hrumph.


----------



## Diamond Took (Aug 31, 2002)

I didn't think Bilbo cared much about gardens, thats why he got sam to take care of his. 

now since there are no new questions, i'll ask.
what rank was Radaghast the --? (Istari)


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2002)

ranl?...perhaps rank?..hmm..are you looking for the answer Brown?


----------



## Diamond Took (Aug 31, 2002)

LOL!! you posted too quick, before i could edit!!!!
i know its your turn, but...
how many kids did sam have?



hmmm, maybe my questions are a bit too easy.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2002)

Actualy I have no idea how many children Sam has. I'm not even interested enough to look it up. If you want to play the easy game though i'ts under the Lord of the Rings book section. 

Okay I'm back....couldn't resist looking it up!....hehehe

13


----------



## Diamond Took (Aug 31, 2002)

okay! thanx!
**heads over to lotr book section**


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 31, 2002)

Hahar, now I'm going to post a q:
Q: Who was Tuor's fosterfather, and where in Beleriand did he live?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 31, 2002)

His name was Annael and he lived in the caves of Androth.

What was the name of the king of the Vanyar?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 31, 2002)

Ingwe

Why was there a region of Middle_earth in the First Age called Lammoth?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 31, 2002)

Because Morgoth screamed very loudly when he was attacked there by Ungoliant and Lammoth means echo and that is the echo that came frome Morgoths scream. 

Question: Near witch sea did Caranthir lived for a vile?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 31, 2002)

Lake Helevorn, what was the only area of Anfauglith in which grass grew?


----------



## Ponte (Aug 31, 2002)

Haud-en-Ndengin also called Haud-en-Nirnaeth.

Question: Witch fortress had in the first age been were the island of Himling was in the second and forward.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn Buu that is a hard one, I cant find Himling in any of my books. The closest I got was the Hill of Himring. Is this a HoME thing? At least give us a clue as to where we can find it.


----------



## Ponte (Sep 1, 2002)

The name of the hill were the fortress was is in your post and that is the right answer you only have to take away the hill in the name.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 1, 2002)

umm Himring? but if so then where did you learn that it became an island? in one of the HoME books?

well if that is right then; which house of men had lordship over Dor-Lomin?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 1, 2002)

The house of Hador. 
I found it in the intruduction to Unfinshed tales under the part about the map of middle-earth. The island is on the map in my Unfinished tales.

Question: Who was the first human lord over Dor-Lomin?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 1, 2002)

Hador Lorindol

What is the Dragon-helm of Dor-Lomin?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 2, 2002)

The helm that Hador lorindol recieved frome Fingon.

Question: What was the name of the ship that Tuor sailed west with?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 2, 2002)

I think I remember reading somewhere on the internet that that helm is of a dragons head, But I do not know if this is the answer you were looking for, if I am wrong please correct me, If I am right, let Buu''s question stand.


----------



## Ponte (Sep 2, 2002)

Here is a quote from Narn i hin Húrin in Unfinished tales:



> Upon it's crest was set in defiance a gilded image of the head of Glaurung the dragon; for it had been made soon after he first issued from the gates of Morgoth.



Perhaps it was this that you meant.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 2, 2002)

The answer to the queation is (one of the bestnames Tolkien came up with, IMHO) Eärrámë.
Q: Where was the Old Guesthouse located? (A bit vague, I'll give hints if necessary)


----------



## Galdor (Sep 2, 2002)

Buu is right.

The Old Guesthouse was on the Sreet of the Lamprights in the lowest circle of Minas Tirith.

Who was the seventh King of Gondor?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Sep 2, 2002)

Ostoher

Who commanded the forces of the valar during the war of wrath?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *would they be Halfred geenhand, hamfast, Sam, Frodo, and Holfast? *




```
The Gardeners of Bag End
1. Halfred Greenhand 
2. Holman Greenhand
3. Hamfast Gamgee
4. Samwise Gamgee
5. Frodo Gardener
6. Holfast Gardener
```

sorry If I threw you off be saying five,


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elu Thingol _
> *Who commanded the forces of the valar during the war of wrath? *


Eönwë, The Herald of Manwë.

In the First Age where did the Ents fight in the battles for the Silmaril?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry344 _
> *didnt bilbo help out at all? hrumph. *


Bilbo was very rich and could afford to hire people to look atfter the gardens for him.

Besides the Greenhands and the Gamgees were hired on by his father Bungo after he finished building Bag End.

Bilbo was one of the major employers in the Hobbiton area.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 4, 2002)

The Ents helped destroy the Dwarves of Nogrod, after they had sacked Menegroth, right?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 5, 2002)

Uh, so do I post a question now, or what? (If my answer was incorrect, I will simply delete this post):
Q: Which birds were found solely on a certain island in Arda?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 5, 2002)

Kirinki?

if that is right then my question is: What was the name of the region in Numenor that was in the southwest of the island.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 6, 2002)

Hyarnustar
Q: Who named a certain place _Sharbhund_?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 6, 2002)

It was the petty-dwarves that named Amon rudh that.

Question: What was the name of the sons of Mim?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 7, 2002)

Khim and Ibun

Which plant is a partivularly blood shade of red?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 7, 2002)

Seregon

Question: What was Ladros?


----------



## In Flames (Sep 7, 2002)

Ladros is a region in Dorthonion.

Q:What is the combined name of the towers Carchost and Narchost?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 7, 2002)

The Towers of the Teeth

To who did the distribution of Lembas fall in tradition?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *The Ents helped destroy the Dwarves of Nogrod, after they had sacked Menegroth, right? *


right.


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *To who did the distribution of Lembas fall in tradition? *


Queen Melian alone. 

Who was the messenger looking for Eomer telling him to return to Edoras and await the wolves of Isengard?


----------



## In Flames (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chymaera _
> *Who was the messenger looking for Eomer telling him to return to Edoras and await the wolves of Isengard?  *



That would be Ceorl right?

Q: Where did Tom Bombadil first meet Goldberry?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 9, 2002)

_By the pool long ago I found the River-daughter,
fair young Goldberry sitting in the rushes. _


Who was Aragorn's standard bearer?


----------



## In Flames (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chymaera _
> *
> Who was Aragorn's standard bearer? *



Was it Halbarad? Im at work right now so i can't confirm it by looking it up.


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 9, 2002)

You are correct In Flames 

he was also kinsman of unknown relation

your question


----------



## In Flames (Sep 9, 2002)

Okay..

Q:How long did the fight between Earendil and Ancalagon last?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 9, 2002)

there was battle in the air all the day and through the dark night.

Who lived at Number 2 Bagshot Row?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 9, 2002)

Daddy Twofoot?
Q: Why did Gorbag and Shagrat start fighting at the Tower of Cirith Ungol?


----------



## Sivien (Sep 9, 2002)

South east


----------



## In Flames (Sep 9, 2002)

Huh


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sivien _
> *South east *


I blieve that that answers the first question on this thread 

The pretty mithril coat.


How did Gandalf and the Balrog get to from the deepest roots of the mountain to the Top of the mountain, in the Battle of the Peaks?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chymaera _
> *How did Gandalf and the Balrog get to from the deepest roots of the mountain to the Top of the mountain, in the Battle of the Peaks?  *



By using the Endless Stairway.(is that how they're called I kinda forgot )
Q:Which of the Ainur are "siblings"?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a trick question! Sneaky, sneaky! 
The answer is (at least I think it is) that all of the Ainur were "siblings", because they came from the thought of Ilúvatar.
IF this is correct (if it isn't I will delete this question):
Q: What is the Dwarvish name of Mirrormere, and what is the literal meaning of the Khuzdûl words?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 11, 2002)

Kheled-zaram
and it means: "glass lake"

Q:What is the most ancient artifact made by humans that survived in the Fourth Age?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 11, 2002)

The sceptre of Annuminas.

Question: What was the name of the Dwarf that became king after 
Dain Ironfoot?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 11, 2002)

Thorin Stonehelm

Q:How many Nazgul are fallen Numenorean Lords?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 11, 2002)

All of them

Question: Who was Eomer's Father in-law?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 12, 2002)

That is wrong Galdor, for an example there is Khamul the easterling.

I think it was three.

If that is right then my question is: What was the name of Beorns son?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 12, 2002)

You are right Buu, three of them were Numenoreans:
Murazor the Witch-king, the only female Nazgul and another one

As for your question, Beorn's son is called Grimbeorn the Old

My question:
Which other elf (or half-elf) except Luthien, Elros and Arwen chose mortality? How do we know it since it is not explicitely written anywhere?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 12, 2002)

> the only female Nazgul and another one



What?? Where do you get that? It says all over the place that they were all KINGS. And it says in the Tolkien commanion that they were all Numenoreans, but I forgot about Khamul the easterling so it is probly wrong. I'll look in to it. 

As to your question: There are two that I know of, The sons of Elrond. And I believe that it does explicitely state that some where but I could be wrong. Tell me if I'm right and I'll think up a question.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *You are right Buu, three of them were Numenoreans:
> Murazor the Witch-king, the only female Nazgul and another one
> *



Excuse me gate7ole,but where did you get these names. I am almost sure it is nowhere said that the Witch-king's name was "Murazor",let alone that one of them was female.The only name we get is "Khamul",the black Easterling (or something to that effect).


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 12, 2002)

Galdor,we posted the same thing at the same time! 
I assume he got the wraiths' names from some LOTR playing cards (which would be wrong IMO).


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 12, 2002)

Concerning the Nazgul:
I too, didn't find these names in any book. But I recently visited the following site http://www.rockjakten.com/nazgul_html/ where I found the info. I thought that the author of the site found the names in other books that I haven't read (e.g. HOME). But again is they are wrong, then I'm sorry.

Concerning my question:
Galdor you're right. The answer you gave is correct, the sons of Elrond (Elrohir and Elladan) chose mortality, though it is not stated (at least not in Lotr and the Appentices). But it derived by the words that Elrond says to Aragorn when the latter falls in love with Arwen. He says that when he, Elrond, chooses to leave Middle-Earth then his children must also go with him or abandon the grace of Eldar (with means they become mortal as I understand it). It may be clear to many of you, but for some time I couldn't decide whether the sons of Elrond had lost their immortality.
Galdor, the next question is yours


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *This is a trick question! Sneaky, sneaky!
> The answer is (at least I think it is) that all of the Ainur were "siblings", because they came from the thought of Ilúvatar.
> IF this is correct (if it isn't I will delete this question):
> *



Wrong! *cackle*  
Yeah,basically they ARE all siblings...etc...but I meant the other thing.
But don't mind me (imagine all the posts that would have to be deleted if you had to mind me! )


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *But it derived by the words that Elrond says to Aragorn when the latter falls in love with Arwen. He says that when he, Elrond, chooses to leave Middle-Earth then his children must also go with him or abandon the grace of Eldar*



that is talking specifically about arwen. it doesn't mean all his children. hes saying they all have the choice to go wiht him or stay. and if i can quote the encyclopedia of arda about Elladan "Like their sister Arwen, the sons of Elrond Half-elven were granted the choice of whether to leave Middle-earth for the Undying Lands, or remain there and become Mortal as Men. Elladan had such a bond with his brother that they must surely have chosen alike, but what choice they made in the end can never now be known."

its just like legolas, just because they hadn't left by the end of the book doesn't mean they didn't.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

and with that, galdor had the last correct answer. and his question was "whos was eomer's father in law" and the answer is Prince Imrahil of Dol Amroth, father of Lothiriel.

Question: Who orginally bore the three elven rings, Nenya the ring of water, Narya the ring of fire, and Vilya the ring of air?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *
> Question: Who orginally bore the three elven rings, Nenya the ring of water, Narya the ring of fire, and Vilya the ring of air? *



Nenya- Galadriel
Vilya- Gil-Galad (gives it to Elrond at the founding of Imladris)
Narya-Gil-Galad (gives it to Cirdan who in his turn gives it to Gandalf)

Q:Name Samwise Gamgee's children.(hehe )


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Q:Name Samwise Gamgee's children.(hehe ) *


wrong person to ask about sam hehe.

the answers are: (not in order) goldilocks, frodo, elanor, pippin, bilbo, merry, rose, primrose, hamfast, rudy, tolman, robin, and daisy. and all of whom have the last name gardner.

Q: which two of sam's children were named after thier grandfathers?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 13, 2002)

Hamfast and Tolman, I should expect (unless Sam's grandfather was named 'Rosie'!) 
Q: Who was the leader of the _Gaurwaith_ before Túrin joined it?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 13, 2002)

Forweg

Q:What was the name of Feanor's wife?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 13, 2002)

Nerdanel.

Q: Witch of Feanors sons was the oldest.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *Q: Witch of Feanors sons was the oldest. *



Maedhros.

Q:What does "yrch" mean?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 13, 2002)

It means orcs.

Question: What was the name of the part of Numenor that lay in the east of the island?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 13, 2002)

(I had to look this one)
Orrostar.

Q: Name all the High Kings of the Noldor, from the time they returned to Middle-Earth until the War of The Ring. (if you want, give the date of start and his death)


----------



## Ponte (Sep 14, 2002)

1. Feanor ruled in year 1 of the first age.
2. Fingolfin ruled from year 1 to year 455 of the first age.
3. Fingon ruled from year 455 to year 471 of the first age.
4. Turgon ruled from year 471 to year 510 of the first age.
5. Ereinion Gil-Galad ruled from year 510 in the first age to year 3441 in the second age.

Question: What was the Erukyerme?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

"prayer to Eru" The spring feast in Numenor.

What was the name of the Numenorean haven established at the mouths of the Gwathlo river?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 14, 2002)

Vinyalonde

Question:
Which are the 1st and 2nd rivers in length of all Ages


----------



## Ponte (Sep 14, 2002)

Anduin and Gelion?

If that is right then my question is:
During witch Numenorrean kings reign came the first Numenorrean ship to Middle-earth?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 14, 2002)

No, not Gelion. Anduin is of course correct, but Gelion ias the 3rd river.
Hint: It is from the Third Age


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 14, 2002)

maybe the river running/running river?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *maybe the river running/running river? *


Right


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey where do you find that the River Running is longer than the Anduin?

I had always thought otherwise, so please tell me. Besides I have a huge wall map and when you look at it you can see that Anduin is nearly twice as long.

The Celduin River flows from the long lake to the Sea of Rhun. The Anduin flows from the Grey Mountains, all the way down to Southern Gondor. It is miles longer I am sure. If you found somewhere saying otherwise please direct me there.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't think that he/she actually said that the river running is longer than Anduin. Just that the river running is one of the two longest rivers? If you read again and agree with this then here's the next question.

What temperarily disrupted the color of the steam Thorn Sir?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 15, 2002)

I didn't mean that Rivver Running was longer than Anduin. I just wanted the two greatest.
(taken from the Atlas of ME by Karen Wynn Fonstad)
Anduin The Great 1388
Rivver Running 835
Gelion 780
Greyflood 689
Bradywine 573
Isen 395
...

As for the Thorn Sir, I don't even know the name (and didn't find it in any of my resources)


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2002)

Thorn Sir is mentioned in HoME..


----------



## Ponte (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *
> What temperarily disrupted the color of the steam Thorn Sir? *



When the Balrog that fought with Glorfindel fell into Thorn Sir the water became black for some days.

Quetsion: What was the real name of Lalaith?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *
> Quetsion: What was the real name of Lalaith? *



Isn't that her real name? All I know is that it means "laughter".


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 15, 2002)

The real name is Urwen (mentioned in UT).

Q: To whom did Isildur give the broken Narsil and it was saved from the disaster at the Gladden Fields


----------



## Ponte (Sep 15, 2002)

To Ohtar.

Question: Who survived the disaster of the gladden fields except for Ohtar and his companions?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 15, 2002)

A young esquire buried under the fallen bodies survived from the disaster

Q:Who was the first of the Numenoreans to achieve to travel back to ME?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 15, 2002)

Veantur.

Question: Who killed Gothmog?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 15, 2002)

Ecthelion (this battle must have been great, I would love to read something about it if it existed)

Q:According to HOME's Book Of Lost Tales 1, Gothmog was related somehow with Morgoth, but afterwards this idea was abandoned. Do you know the relation?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 15, 2002)

Gothmog was the Son of Morgoth!

What year did Frodo become Bilbo's heir and move into Bag End?


----------



## In Flames (Sep 16, 2002)

Year 3001.

Q:What is the "Silent Street"?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 16, 2002)

Good question...
It's the street on which the bodies of Kings of Gondor laid.
It is between Minas Tirith and Mindolluin

What is the name of the most western beacon of Gondor?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 16, 2002)

Andrast.

Question: What was the name of the third battle in the beleriand war?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 16, 2002)

You mean the Third Battle of the War of Beleriand?  Dagor Aglareb, I believe.
Q: Name all of the High Kings of the Noldor.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 16, 2002)

This question has been already asked by me. It's two pages back. Can you make another?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *
> Q: Name ALL of the High Kings of the Noldor. *



Finwë
Fëanor
Fingolfin
Finarfin, High King of the Noldor in Aman
Fingon
Turgon
Gil-galad
[/list=1] 

What is the name of the island that the kingdom of Númenor was on?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 17, 2002)

Numenor?
Or do you want the High-Elven name which is Numenore?

If this is correct:
Who was the only leader to participate in all five Wars of Beleriand?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 18, 2002)

It wasn't Fëanor, was it? Was he in the War of Wrath? Hmm, not sure..


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 18, 2002)

But Feanor died as soon as he arrived at Middle Earth.
I didn't think it was such a difficult question. I help.
The 5 battles are:
-The First Battle fought against Thingol and the Green Elves of Ossiriand
-The Second battle against Feanor who had just arrived
-Dagor Aglareb, the victorious battle, against.. everyone
-Dagor Bragolath, where Morgoth broke the siege of Angmad
-Nirnaeth Arnoediad, where Morgoth defeated the elves completely.

Who do you think participated in all battles?


----------



## Turgon (Sep 18, 2002)

At a guess I would say Gothmog - though I can't find evidence to place him in all of the battles. But as Morgoth's Captain it is a reasonable supposition...


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 18, 2002)

Mmm, I don't know if Gothmog took part in all wars. But you're on the right side. It is much easier. Actually it was a tricky question. We know for sure that a person took part in ALL wars (maybe he didn't fight, but was giving the orders).


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 19, 2002)

Are you looking for the answer of Morgoth?


If so...who was Camlost?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes Morgoth!

As for Camlost, I don't remember if it was Turin or Beren


----------



## Ponte (Sep 19, 2002)

Camlost was Beren.

Question: Who was the father of Arathorn II?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 19, 2002)

Arador.

What was Ungoliant's last dinner?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 19, 2002)

> when in her utter famine she devoured herself



lol her last meal has; herself.

What was the window on the West?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 19, 2002)

Henneth Annun.

When was Minas Ithil (later Morgul) captured by the Nazgul?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 20, 2002)

Hmm.. It was taken by Sauron in SA 3429, but I think it was reestablished by Men once again. In TA 2000 it was lain under siege by the Nazgûl, and it fell in 2002. 

Q: How did Huor die?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 20, 2002)

He was killed by an arrow that went truogh his eye.

Question: Wich of Feanors sons was called "the dark"?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 20, 2002)

Caranthir


Who was called Tintalle? And what did it mean?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 20, 2002)

Varda, the Kindler.

Where do we find another Legolas Greenleaf, besides the one of the Fellowship of the ring?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 20, 2002)

in Gondolin in the Book of Lost Tales


What is the date of Aragorn's birthday?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 20, 2002)

*Clairificaton*



> _Originally posted by Chymaera _
> *What year did Frodo become Bilbo's heir and move into Bag End? *





> _Originally posted by In Flames_
> *3001*


Clairification

Frodo was orphaned in 2980 and stayed at Brandy Hall
Frodo adopted by Bilbo and moves into Bag End in 2989
Frodo comes into his inheiritance at the Long Expected Party in 3001
[/list=1]


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 21, 2002)

1st of March, 2931

Q:
Can you name me 3 oaths?


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 21, 2002)

Othar, Esquire of Isildur 

The Oath of Fëanor

The Oath of Eorl

The Oath of Finrod

You had to ask for three didn't you couldn't be happy with two.  

Question: What was the fates of the Three Silmarils?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 21, 2002)

One in the earth (thrown along with Maedros),
One in the sea (cast by Maglor)
One in the air (Earendil's star)

How did the 7 sons of Feanor perish (if they all did)?


----------



## Eol (Sep 22, 2002)

hey all
amrod and amras - slain in the attack on earendil's people at the mouths of sirion
caranthir - slain in the attack on doriath
celegorm - slain by dior in menegroth
curufin - slain in the attack on the thousaund caves
maedhros - cast himself into a deep chasm filled with fire
maglor - did not die, but returned not to his people after casting a silmaril into the sea

i'm pretty sure thats right


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 22, 2002)

yes, you may ask the next question Celebrien.


----------



## Eol (Sep 22, 2002)

ok who was the carrier of the red ring of fire, and who did he entrust it to?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 22, 2002)

A most favorite question, it is answered a couple of times.
Cirdan was the first owner and he entrusted it to Gandalf whom he considered greater than Saruman (and as it was proved afterwards old-Cirdan was absolutely correct)

So, my next question is about Cirdan.
Which were the (three) places where Cirdan dwelt during the 3 Ages?


----------



## Eol (Sep 22, 2002)

In chronological order:
1.the Falas (West Beleriand)
2.the Isle Of Balar
3.the Grey Havens in the Gulf of Lhun


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 23, 2002)

Celebrien your answer looks good. You don't have to wait for confirmation an every answer before You ask the next question. 

In fact I myself always try to have five or six questions on tap just in case things start to speed up.  

Some times the exchanges get fast and furious. 

So when in doubt ask your next first. and we can sort out if you are right later. (from how it looks to me you shouldn't have too many problems  )

Question: What are Hobbits most favorite colours?


----------



## Eol (Sep 23, 2002)

anything bright of course, but they are especially fond of green and yellow

next question:what is the name of galadriel's ring?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 23, 2002)

Nenya

Question: How many childrens had Fingolfin?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 23, 2002)

Three, Fingon, Turgon and Aredhel.

Questuon: What was the Stone of the Hapless?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 23, 2002)

Ah, my favorite Noldo, Filgolfin had 3 children: Finrod, Turgon and the daughter Aredhel.

Now, who of all the Noldor princes (form Finwe to his grandchildren) were born in Valinor?
(maybe for some we don't know)


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 23, 2002)

Oops, we posted the same time. I'll answer your question to avoid confusion (and you can thenanswer mine and give a new question)

The Stone of the Hapless is a stone at the banks of Teiglin, it's in memory of Hurin and his family


----------



## Galdor (Sep 23, 2002)

All of them I think,

If I'm right then here's my question: Who was Hunthor?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 23, 2002)

A kinsman of Brandir.

Question: Who was the third king of Numenor?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 23, 2002)

Tar-Amandil

Who was Ilmare?


----------



## Eol (Sep 23, 2002)

she was a maia

next question:
Who is Ibun?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 23, 2002)

A son of Mim

What is the Quenya name for the moon?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 23, 2002)

Isil

Question: What does Noegyth Nibin mean?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 23, 2002)

Petty-dwarves

What was Nimphlos?


----------



## Eol (Sep 23, 2002)

did u mean nimphelos? if so, it was the great pearl given to Thingol by the Dwarves of Belegost


----------



## Eol (Sep 23, 2002)

my question is:
what is the ascar?


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 23, 2002)

oooo oooooooooo its the river place it has to do with the dwarves. i forget.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 23, 2002)

It was the northern of the Seven Rivers of Ossiriand.
It is where the Doriath treasure was sunk.

Q:Who was the leader of the Green Elves of Ossiriand, that died at the First Battle of the Beleriand Wars?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 24, 2002)

Denethor

Question: What was Ivanneth?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 24, 2002)

The 9th month of the year called so by the Dunedain

What was the name of the ship of Earendil?


----------



## Eol (Sep 25, 2002)

i think it was vingilot...im not sure though
but anyway: how many kings were between isildur and aragorn?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 25, 2002)

38.
Q: What does 'Turgon' mean?


----------



## Eol (Sep 25, 2002)

master stone
How many times did Gandalf visit Mirkwood while the Necromancer dwelt there?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 25, 2002)

I think only two.

If it's right:
When was the second time (that Gandalf went to Mirkwood) and who did he meet?


----------



## Galdor (Sep 26, 2002)

Thráin II

Who is Elrond's great granfather on his father's side?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 26, 2002)

I also asked for a date, which is 2850 (the date Gandalf met Thrain II).
As for your question, there are two possible answers:
Turgon or Huor, depending on which grandparent (of his father's of side)of Elrond you choose.

After how much time does an elf start to wear off?
(and the answer isn't never)


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 27, 2002)

Huh!? what does that mean?

After how long does an Elf start to fade perhaps?

If this is what you mean then I bel;ieve you are taking a line in LoTR too literally.

When it said that the Elves will fail and fade I believe it meant that their race will deteriorate, as it had from the moment they woke, their strength fades and their prowess and skills become less. This is what it meant I think.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 27, 2002)

I've read in different places that the Elves actually DO wear off, they get tired of the long life and probably, though it is not stated, they die. But it is after a long long time. Do you know how much?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 27, 2002)

Oh no, this is one of these HoME-freak questions!  
I have no clue, but to take a guess I'd say 10,000 years or so..


----------



## TheFool (Sep 27, 2002)

*reaching for the 'New Tolkien Companion'*

I bet it's in the form of "thrice three score and three" or something like that and they become but a whisper, gently floating through the trees....


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 27, 2002)

The right answer is about a thousand centuries (~= 100,000 years) if I remember correctly. It's a long time, since even Cirdan the eldest is about 12,000.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 28, 2002)

Wow. Think how much money Elves could get out of Human pensions!!  
OK, I'll ask one:
Q: How many years from the year TA 2000 was the Balrog under Moria disturbed?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 28, 2002)

I assume you mean how long was the Balrog left undisturbed, which means that it would be;

1018 years until the company reaches moria, however if the Balrog was disturbed during the Dwarven assault on Moria, then it would have been 799 years.

What is the Fenmarch?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 28, 2002)

It is an area of Rohan, on the eastern side, near the Mering Stream.

What was the ancient name of the river Entwash?
(hint: it has to do with the ents)


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 28, 2002)

Onodló  


Who was the first Númenorian to return to Middle-earth in the Second Age?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 29, 2002)

Veantur.

Question: who was the next last numenorean king?


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 29, 2002)

Ar-Adunakhor.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 29, 2002)

sorry I am too impatient to wait for a question so I am jumping the queue; sorry Dwim.

what is the Quenya name for the trees grown in Lorien? (note: not Mallorn)


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 29, 2002)

I suppose you ask for the word "mellyrn".

If I'm right then:
Can you name me an example of use of currency in ME?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Last posted by Me_
> Q: How many years from the year TA 2000 was the Balrog under Moria disturbed?


No, Ceorl: I meant how many years before the year TA 2000 was the Balrog disturbed. The Balrog was awoken by the Dwarves (not on purpose, I know) in the year TA 1980, so the correct asnwer would be: 20 years. 

And in asnwer to your question, gate7ole: in Bree, Bill the Pony is bought with Money.

Q: When was the Enedwaith deserted?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 1, 2002)

In 2912 by great floods.

Which elven ring was made of mithril?


----------



## TheFool (Oct 1, 2002)

I think that would be Nenya, worn by Galadriel.

OK: Some of Saruman's followers called him Sharkey, but why?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 1, 2002)

Maybe because it means something like "old man"?


----------



## TheFool (Oct 1, 2002)

sharku (^) Orkish for old man, correct!

Next question please


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 1, 2002)

Where can be mithril found?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 2, 2002)

Hmm, I understood from something I read that there was a sort of long 'thread' of mithril, but the motherlode must have been somewhere near Khazad-dûm. It can also be found near Erebor, and all along the Misty Mountains.

If that is correct:
Q: What is the _Anarríma_?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 2, 2002)

The exact answer is:
It is said that mithril can be found only in Moria. But there is a contradiction because mithril was also found in Numenor. Either way, we Numenor now sunk, only Moria has mithril!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 3, 2002)

Ah yes, I forgot Númenor! But I was mostly right, so: answer my question!


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 3, 2002)

A group of stars made by Varda, for the welcoming of elves.

What is Rochallor and by whom was it given to the owner?


----------



## Ceorl (Oct 3, 2002)

Well Rochallor was the horse of Fingolfin, however I cant find who gave it to him and as that seems to be the main point of the question I wont place a question. I assume this is a HoME thing?

Let me guess that it was given to him by Orome. If that is right then tell me please.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 3, 2002)

It was given to him by Maedhros. All the horses were put in the ships and with the split of the two hosts of the Noldor, the Feanorians took all the ships (and the horses in them). After the deed of Fingon and the rescue of Maedhros, he gave them a portion of the horses. I read it in HOME (book 4), but it is also said in Foster's guide, so it can't be written only in HOME.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 4, 2002)

Ah, I adore R. Foster's Complete Guide!! It is invaluable, and was my very life source before I got the Silmarillion and UT.. I realize that some of the facts are either incomplete or just completely wrong, but as a whole it is very neat, correct and consistent. Way to go, Mr. Foster! 
Anyway, I'll jump in again (as is my wont) ..

Q: What is 'Ingwë's tower', and where is it located?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 4, 2002)

It is the place where Infwe dwelt in Tirion, before the Vanyar left the city for Valmar. The tower -though deserted- was taken care by the Noldor that continued to dwell in Tirion until the War of Wrath. After it, noone knows, Tirion was probably deserted, and so was the tower of Ingwe.

How many years did the Teleri stay in Tol Eressea, before establishing Alqualonde?


----------



## Ceorl (Oct 6, 2002)

100 years of the sun, which equates to just over 10 Valian years.

Of which warrior was the star sytem Menalgavor a representation of?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 6, 2002)

Actually the Teleri stayed in Eressea for 100 Valian Years which is 1000 years of the sun.

Menelvagor means "Swordsman of the sky", so ir probably represents a swordsman.

Who was the father of Denethor (of the Green-elves of Ossiriand)?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 6, 2002)

The constellaion Orion, formed by Varda in preparation for the awakening of the Elves. Menelmacar forbodes the Last Battle.
So is it Tulkas? What do you mean by 'warrior'?
But Gate, your question can't be right because the question demans a specific warrior.. hmm

And anyway, the correct answer to my question was Mindon Eldaliéva.. You really must be more specific, Gate!


----------



## Ceorl (Oct 6, 2002)

> From Morgoth's Ring:
> It came to pass that after the Teleri had dwelt for 100 years of our reckoning upon the lonely isle their hearts were changed, and they were drawn towards the light that flowed from aman



'our reckoning' I would take to mean the reckoning of men who only woke during the days of the sun. each Valian year is equivalent to 9.582 of our years, which means that 100 of our years is equal to just over 10 Valian years.

The Menalvagor question is a difficult one sorry; it represents Turin Turambar, who deals the killing stroke to Melkor in the final battle(strange how this man was made in the stars before ever he was born hey?)

New question: From where does the isle of Tol Eressea originate?
(note: do not say it was an island drifting in the middle of the sea before it was used to bring the Eldar to Aman)


----------



## Ceorl (Oct 6, 2002)

Oh and the father of Denethor was Nano (Dan in the tongue of those people)

He led a host of Teleri south along the Anduin from the March of the Eldar. Those people became the Green-Elves.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 7, 2002)

As I remember, Tol Eressëa was detached from Middle-Earth by Tulkas, who 'ferried' the Elves over the Sea to Aman.
If that's right:
Q: What is/are the _Deldúwath_, what does it mean and why is it called thus?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 7, 2002)

Tol Eressea was originally used to transfer the Valar to Aman.
It was created by the destruction of the lamps by Melkor that caused the transformation of Arda.

As for previous questions:


> From the Later Annals of Valinor (HOME V):
> 
> ...each Valian Year is as ten years of the Sun now are
> ...
> ...


Ceorl, one of our resources is wrong 

As for Menalvagor, how can it represent Turin, since it was created before the rise of Men? Was it a prophechy?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion_
> *Q: What is/are the Deldúwath, what does it mean and why is it called thus?*


My question stands.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

it's one of the later names of Dorthonion, (Taur-nu-fuin is also a later name), which is "Land of the pines" the region to the north of Beleriand . And it means "Horror of Night-Shadow"...I believe Treebeard sings about Dorthonion in one of his songs.

My turn?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 10, 2002)

Almost, just say why it's called that.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 10, 2002)

It's called that because as Morgoth's power grew in the north Barahir stayed in Dorthonion, refusing to flee, and he battled his enemies there until Morgoth crushed him almost completely. Because of this all the forests of Dorthonion were slowly turned into such a creepy darkly-magical place that even the Orcs wouldn't go near it unless they ABSOLUTELY had to. So the name changed to Delduwath-"Horror of Night-shadow" or alternately Taur-nu-fuin-"The Forest Under Nightshade".

NOW is it my turn?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 11, 2002)

Sure; just pay the obligatory "New Post Fee" of $94.99, or call 555-STEAL.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 12, 2002)

Wonko, I'm a little impatient. I'll take your place and ask a question:

Name 3 objects made by the great smith Telchar.


----------



## Ponte (Oct 13, 2002)

Narsil
The dragonhelm of Hador
Angrist

Question: Who is the only dwarfwoman named by Tolkien?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 13, 2002)

Dís, Thorin's sister.

How long did the White Council exist?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 14, 2002)

Well, from the first meeting to the last meeting of the Council it was 490 years in between (TA 2463 - TA 2953), but I suppose the White Council didn't 'expire' until the head of the Council (Saruman) did.. 

Q: How many jewels did the Silver Helm have, and why?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 14, 2002)

I feel cheated! It's my right to post a question as I answered the last question right... 

Can I jump in after someone answers the next turn? Cause I wanted to ask one...


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 14, 2002)

It had seven gems to represent Elendil and one other to represent Anarion.

And I give my turn to Wonko, whom I cheated a few posts ago and took his place.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm a girl! 

And here's my question...more of a technical thing about JRR Tolkien's works than about LOTR specifically but here goes:

What are the three main components JRR Tolkien claims are found in most mythology or works such as LotR, and how are they represented in his works.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 15, 2002)

OMG, this looks like an essay-question in an English test! 
Uh, let's see..

Good vs. Evil: Need I really say? Oh ok: Gandalf vs. Sauron, Aragorn vs. Sauron, Gandalf vs. Saruman, Free Peoples vs. Sauron, Saruman, et al.

Crap, I can't think of anything else!  
Gosh, what's going on here?! And anyway, I think the q's should be specific to actual facts in the books, not elements present in the literature.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm looking for three specific items he names in one of his letters. So it's an actual piece by Tolkien I'm thinking of...
Is that alright?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 15, 2002)

First Wonko, I'm sorry, I din't know your gender but "wonko the sane" sounded more than a male nickname (at least compared to the female nicknames I know).

As for your question, I don't know the answer. I can only guess. I think we should look for specific items and not concepts.
So my guesses are:
battles
magical items
heroes


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 15, 2002)

Alright..since we can't get it and everyone thinks my question is dumb I'll give the answers.

The letter that it's included in is letter no. 131 and it's included in part in the beginning of my copy of The Sil. The three items are:

Machine (Magic)
Mortality (Or immortality)
Fall (as in from grace, like the fall of the Elves from the favor of the Valar in the war of the sil)


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 16, 2002)

Hmm, eentewesting..
Ok, someone else post a q.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone else...nobody likes my questions...*sulks*


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 16, 2002)

I don’t think that we didn’t like your question. We just didn’t know the answer. As a matter of fact, I prefer these kinds of questions, that don’t require just a name or a date. But it’s hard to find such questions. So, if you have any more, post them!

My new question:
What happened to Shadowfax after the War of the Ring?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 16, 2002)

He..*guesses*
Went back to Rohan? Gandalf gave him back to the king guy or whatever...? Maybe?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 16, 2002)

No. Any other guess?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 16, 2002)

Could Shadowfax have taken the Straight Road with Gandalf?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Could Shadowfax have taken the Straight Road with Gandalf? *


You found it!
Sam at the rejected Epilogue of Lotr says that Gandalf could not leave Shadowfax and took him to Aman.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes, I thought so too.
Ok, my other self is just so impatient that he's going to have to cut in. I apologize for my split personality. 

Q: Name Círdan's grandfather.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Q: Name Círdan's grandfather. *



Wow,Cirdan had a GRANDfather? Who would have thought? Well I probably don't have the right HOME volume to look for this!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2002)

*whistles*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 19, 2002)

i thought cirdan was like the oldest of the old! As a *grand*father I might have said eru. Valar fathers of elves, eru father of valar but i know thats not correct.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 19, 2002)

Ok, Lantarion you won this round. None seems to know the answer.
Though I doubt that your answer can be completely accurate. It is nowhere explicitely said that Cirdan was awakened in Cuivienen or not, or whether he was a second generation elf(in order to have a grandfather). But then, maybe Tolkien gave us a hint but I haven't found it. 
Give us the answer!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 21, 2002)

It was a trick question!   As far as I know, Círdan was one of the first Elves to be born beside Cuiviénen, so having a grandfather would be quite odd.. 
Heh, ok next (and if trick quesitons are too cruel, let's make this last one the last).


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 21, 2002)

Lanty,
you are an evil,evil person you know that?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 21, 2002)

That wasn't even a question.
Everyone said, "He had a grandfather/!?" and "That's impossible!" so...yeah. We saw through that.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh Lantarion, you'd better not do this again. I kept on searching through all the books for Cirdan's grandfather.

But, let's continue the game.
"Who was the first elf that died in Aman?"


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 21, 2002)

Miriel.

Who is the Lord of forests?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 21, 2002)

Orome.

Which percentage of the elves went to Valinor?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 21, 2002)

It would be impossible to give a true percentage as there are no exact numbers given. Are you looking for an estimate?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm asking for a percentage of the original number of elves that wrrived to Aman (after the invitation of the Valar). Of course this cannot be a true percentage, but an estimate related to the numbers of the first awakened elves.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

A third...or...what is that...33.3 percent.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 22, 2002)

Sorry, that's is not right. Close, but not right.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

2/3rds then.
66.7 percent.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 22, 2002)

Come on, are you just guessing? You won't find it that way. It is not a common fraction.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmmm....perhaps it is something like two-fifths?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *Come on, are you just guessing? You won't find it that way. It is not a common fraction. *



I'm NOT just guessing...those were real guesses...but I have no more.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 22, 2002)

The first great sundering of the elves took place when half refused the summons. So 1/2 are headed toward Valinor. However, 2/3 of that half definetly makes it to Valinor: these are the Noldor and the Vanyar. Of the last 1/3 which is the Teleri, 1/4 of the Teleri were lead away by Lenwe and of this 1/4 were lead back by Denethor. Then about 1/5 stayed behind with Thingol because he could not be found thus the Sindar. And also some were persuaded by Osse, the falathrim, I'm guessing about 1/4. So only 39/80 of the Teleri made it.

My final estimate: 199/480ths made it to Valinor or about 41.5%

tell me if I'm totally of base here and if it gives some fraction in the books


----------



## ravenbrand (Oct 23, 2002)

Id say that sounds about right to me  
does any one mind if i ask a new question?
well two actually!
what other name is narsil known by?
what symbol appears on the blade of the affore mentioned sword?
this is my first post by the way!!


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 23, 2002)

Elu Thingol, it was a good guess. The actual numbers are given in HOME XI: The War of Jewels. There is says:
Number of elves awakened 144. From them:
Minyar(Vanyar) 14: Avari 0 Eldar 14
Tatyar(Noldor) 56: Avari 28 Eldar 28
Nelyar(Teleri) 74: Avari 28 Eldar 46 > Amanyar Teleri 20
Sindar and Nandor 26.

So, from the first awakened elves to Aman went 14 + 28 + 20=62. And stayed to ME (either as Avari or as Sindar and Nandor) 28 + 28 + 26=82.
So, the percentage is 62/144=43%
So, Elu Thingol, you almost found the number, although using a different approach.

Ravenbrand welcome to the forum.
As for your questions:
The Narsil was renamed to Anduril by Aragorn.
As for the symbol, I’m not sure. Is it the sun and the moon?


----------



## ravenbrand (Oct 23, 2002)

Hmm sun and the moon yes. Theres something else aswell though!!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Oct 23, 2002)

This place is full of people who know way more than me!   

I can't remember what else was on the sword. Is it the words of the sword?


----------



## ravenbrand (Oct 23, 2002)

there are runes on the sword aswell but im talking about the symbol it has a cresent moon a sun and.....


----------



## Smaug Of Erabor (Oct 23, 2002)

*Question without me answering*

Hello, i know im kinda cheating y asking a question with out answering but i thought i would anyways. SORRY 

Who killed Smaug? (me)

Sorry if this question was aked there was no way i was gonna read all of the posts in this topic, i got to about page 32 before my head got painful and i needed to eat some more stupid paste to calm my all this new information i have tried to absorb. (with out success) well some anyways..


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 23, 2002)

A crescent moon, a star, a hammer and anvil...
And Bard.

I'm right?


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Oct 23, 2002)

A hammer and anvil? Surely not.....

Ok, I'll throw out another lame guess. Vines? Or stars like Wonks said?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 23, 2002)

Seems that Ravenbrand has got us. Personally, I haven't found the answer anywhere, yet. And since everyone seems to be guessing, Ravenbrand could spare us and give the answer.


----------



## ravenbrand (Oct 24, 2002)

pg 269 LOTR "the ring goes south"

"seven stars set between the cresent moon and the rayed sun"
woohoo i won!! sorry!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow. I bow down to your superior quote-finding skills, O Ravenbrand! *bows to his knees* 
Welcome to the forum, excellent question (we really should have known that, people). 

It would really be your turn now, Raven, but I will live up to my notoriously evil reputation and cut in *muahahaa*. 

Q: How many hours was the Fellowship in Moria? *muahahaa*


(I'm obviously looking for approximate numbers here, no need for miniutes and seconds and the like)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

*refuses to answer Lantarion's question even though she knows the answer*

You're a mod, Lanty! You're supposed to follow the rules! Watch out or I'll report you..to...um...to...Beorn? Um...no...um...Watch out, ok!

 I'm going to wait for Ravenbrand's question!


----------



## ravenbrand (Oct 24, 2002)

hmm i think i remember gandalf saying it takes three days to cross the mines so 72 hours roughly,no make that 80hours


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Did you not listen, Ravenbrand?!
Post your question!!
*sigh*
Nobody ever responds to me making a stand...

But yeah...about three days-ish...


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 24, 2002)

i'll respond *stands ground with wonks* that'll teach um!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

*nods*
It certainly will my accented friend!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Oct 25, 2002)

Stubbornness is the rule of the day!! I hope you're not hurting Lantarion's feelings too much. 

*To Lantarion* Don't take it personal dear. Wonks does this to everybody....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

I do not! I'm just making a point...

Although if Ravenbrand doesn't actually POST a question I suppose my point is moot and it won't matter WHAT kind of stand I make.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Oct 25, 2002)

True, true. Sad how these things work isn't it. *Sigh* Very irritating. Um....next question.....anybody.......and unlike Wonko here I'll make my foolish guesses at anyone who tosses out a question..   J/K!


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 25, 2002)

Ok, since the last "entitled" person is absent, I will kindly take his place.
(It's only a game, it doesn't matter not sticking to the rules)

Who were the 1st and 2nd Vala that made contact with the elves after their awakening?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

Manwe and Morgoth


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 25, 2002)

i think it was actually orome and morgoth but im not sure


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

Orome and Manwe?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 25, 2002)

well orome was the first to find them (while hunting thorugh the east of middle earth) and i pretty sure he took them to beleriand and after that im not sure might of bin manwe *scratches head*


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 25, 2002)

Celebthôl is right.
It was Morgoth who first found them and corrupted some of them (The Hunter)
Then Orome found them


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 26, 2002)

yay and my question is, what did Sam first see when he first looked into the mirror of Galadriel?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 26, 2002)

*sniff* No no, I'm fine, don't worry about me; don't worry about the poor, saddened, evil Mod.. *wails*


As for the question, it was an "inky blackness" wasn't it? Or do you mean which vision did he see first?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 26, 2002)

Ur not supposed to ask me that coz its a trick question!


----------



## Turgon (Oct 26, 2002)

A trick question? gasp! So the answer is an inky blackness? 

Question: Who was the last man to be born in Númenor?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 26, 2002)

thats a stinker um anarion?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 26, 2002)

Not Anarion but Menendil his son.

From whom were the lords od Andunie descented?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 27, 2002)

The Lords of Andunie were descendants of Tar-Elendil the fourth king of Numenor

Which horse was said to have understood the speech of men?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 27, 2002)

Felaróf,the steed of Eorl the Young.

Who supposedly "brought" elvish blood into the line of Princes of Dol Amroth?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 27, 2002)

The elf-maiden who accompanied Nimrodel, Mithrellas.

Who is the tallest of all the Children of the World?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 28, 2002)

Thingol is called the tallest of all the Children of Ilúvatar.

How tall is Galadriel?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 28, 2002)

erm bout 6,6


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't remember Galadriel's height ever being mentioned. Do you mean in comparison with someone else?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 28, 2002)

She's about 5'8" because that's the perfect height!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes her height is mentioned.
She's neither 5'8 nor 6'6.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Oct 28, 2002)

Man! Where did you figure they mentioned her height? Too weird.....ok my guess is 5'10"


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 28, 2002)

6 foot


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 28, 2002)

Galadriel is the same height as Celeborn. 

I hope your not getting "6 foot" from Robert Foster's Complete Guide to Middle Earth


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 28, 2002)

Which is stated as very tall
also: nope just a stab in the dark guess!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 28, 2002)

That's incorrect. Robert Foster is not the most reliable source I'd say.
I'll let you guess some more before revealing the answer - or maybe someone with the correct one comes along?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 28, 2002)

Galadriel is ‘the tallest of all the women of the Eldar of whom tales tell’, and was said to be man-high, but it is noted ‘according to the measure of the Dúnedain and the men of old’, indicating a height of about six feet four inches."


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 28, 2002)

6'4 it is. Go ahead and post a new one.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 29, 2002)

Here we go

In which land is it said that there can be a telepathic relation between a horse and a man when there is a great love between the two?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 29, 2002)

Erm Rohan?


----------



## Galdor (Oct 29, 2002)

I think it's Numenor

If I'm right then my question is,
What are two other names for Turin Turambar?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 29, 2002)

Numenor is correct 

Bane of Glaurung and The Black Sword


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 29, 2002)

Go ahead and ask a new question, Elu.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 31, 2002)

What name signifies Child of the Twilight?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 31, 2002)

Well, the only one I can remember right now is Arwen *Undómiel*.. But the suffix _-iel_ mrans 'maiden', not 'child'.. Hmm.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 31, 2002)

Keep trying .


----------



## Turgon (Oct 31, 2002)

Lómion, the name Aredhel gave to her son Maeglin.

Question: What did the blades Narsil and Angrist have in common?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 31, 2002)

They were both created by the famous drarf smoth Telchar

What was the name of the tree that Turgon made in resemblance of Telperion?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 2, 2002)

Belthil

Who most likely found the body of Isildur?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 2, 2002)

You mean the bones?
Saruman, maybe?


----------



## Deagol (Nov 2, 2002)

*2 questions*

No I think it was Sauron, or the Nazgul. Here goes my trivia question, Name and tell me how many diffrent names Gandalf has?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 3, 2002)

Hmm, let's see..
Olórin
Gandalf
Tharkûn
Mithrandir
Grey Wanderer
Grey Pilgrim
the White
White Rider
Incánus
Láthspell
Stormcrow
Grey Fool

I think that's all of them.. 

If it is: Q
What is the name of the waterfall by which Nienor/Niniel shuddered? (Give both the original and latter names)


----------



## Grond (Nov 3, 2002)

Whoa!!!! Back up. 

If anyone found Isildur's body, it would have been Saruman.


> _from Unfinished Tales, Disaster of the Gladden Fields_
> But King Elessar, when he was crowned in Gondor, began the re-ordering of his realm, and one of his first tasks was the restoration of Orthanc, where he proposed to set up again the palantir recovered from Saruman. Then all the secrets of the tower were searched. Many things of worth were found, jewels and heirlooms of Eorl, filched from Edoras by the agency of Wormtongue during King Théoden's decline, and other such things, more ancient and beautiful, from mounds and tombs far and wide. Saruman in his degradation had become not a dragon but a jackdaw. At last behind a hidden door that they could not have found or opened had not Elessar had the aid of Gimli the Dwarf a steel closet was revealed. Maybe it had been intended to receive the Ring; but it was almost bare. In a casket on a high shelf two things were laid. One was a small case of gold, attached to a fine chain; it was empty, and bore no letter or token, but beyond all doubt it had once borne the Ring about Isildur's neck. Next to it lay a treasure without price, long mourned as lost for ever: the Elendilmir itself, the white star of Elvish crystal upon a fillet of mithril 31 that had descended from Silmarien to Elendil, and had been taken by him as the token of royalty in the North Kingdom. 32 Every king and the chieftains that followed them in Arnor had borne the Elendilmir down even to Elessar himself; but though it was a jewel of great beauty, made by Elven-smiths in Imladris for Valandil Isildur's son, it had not the ancientry nor potency of the one that had been lost when Isildur fled into the dark and came back no more.


Saruman found the chain and box that had held the Ring, he found the Elendilmir, there can be no doubt that if the body was found, it was by him. 

Gate7ole gets to ask the next question.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 3, 2002)

I thank Grond and trying to be fair, I’ll also answer Lantarion’s question.
It was once called Cabed-en-Aras, and after Niniel’s fall Cabed Naeramarth.

What significant change in the calendar happened after the War of the Ring?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 4, 2002)

I assume you are refering to the Shire calendar

From Appendix D of Lord of the Rings



> In the New Reckoning the year began on March 25 old style, in commemoration of the fall of Sauron and the deeds of the Ring-bearers. The months retained their former names, beginning now with Viresse (April), but referred to periods beginning generally five days earlier than previously. All the months had 30 days. There were 3 Enderi or Middle-days(of which the second was called Loende), between Yavannie(September) and Narquelie (October), that corresponded with September 23,24,25 old style. But in honour of Frodo Yavannie 30, which corresponded with former September 22, his birthday, was made a festival, and the leap-year was provided for by doubling this feast, called Cormare or Ring-day.



Am I right?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 4, 2002)

You're right. They started measuring years from the 25th of March.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 5, 2002)

What is the difference between the dwindling of the Dúnedain and the dwindling of the hobbits. Dwindling meaning in size and in stature.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 6, 2002)

Isn't anyone going to fathom a guess? This question has gone unanswered several days now.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't really understand what you mean. Could you be more specific?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 7, 2002)

The Hobbits got shorter...and the Dunedain got fewer in number.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 7, 2002)

If I'm reading the question correctly, the hobbits weren't _diminishing_ in size...they were getting bigger until hundreds or thousands of years later they re-merged with the humans (don't have my books = you don't get a quote).

As for the Dunedain, they decreased in stature because their bloodlines were mixed with that of "lesser men" which were shorter. Gregor Mendel taught us about that sort of thing


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 7, 2002)

Clean out your PM box, Cir.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 8, 2002)

None of these answers are correct. Keep trying



> _Posted by Niniel_
> I don't really understand what you mean. Could you be more specific?



Both the hobbits and the Dúnedain both went through a decrease in stature. How is the Dúnedain's decrease in stature different from that of the hobbits. I'm looking for differences in the causes of each decrease.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 8, 2002)

I didn't find anywhere the reason of the diminishing of the hobbits (in Lotr it's just referred). I must have missed a hint somewhere. So, I can only guess. They obviously can't have mixed their blood with "lesser" races, so it must be geographical. Maybe the change of their home from the lands around Anduin to Eriador.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 8, 2002)

Gate7ole you were partially correct on the Hobbits, but not fully. Also, the main reason for the dwindling of the Dúnedain was not because of "blood mixing". I will post the answer tomorrow if none have answered correctly.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 10, 2002)

And the answer is(Drum roll!)...

From Unfinished Tales: The Appendix of Numenorean Linear Measures



> The dwindling of the Dúnedain was not a normal tendency, shared by peoples whose proper home was Middle-earth;*but due to the loss of their ancient land far in the West, nearest of all the mortal lands to the Undying Realm*.The much later dwindling of Hobbits must be due to a *change in their state and way of life; they became a fugitive and secret people, driven (as Men, the Big Folk, became more and more numerous, usurping the more fertile and habitable lands) to refuge in forest or wilderness: a wandering and poor folk, forgetful of their arts, living a precarious life absorbed in the search for food, and fearful of being seen*.


----------



## Chymaera (Nov 10, 2002)

I think that it is still your question Elu Thingol

or try this 

What is the name of Tuor's Ax?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 10, 2002)

Tuor’s axe is named Dramborleg

Where was Aldarion’s ship built?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 11, 2002)

From UT, "Mariner's wife"


> .....and it came therefore into Aldarion's mind that he would find timber in Middle-earth, and seek there for a haven for the repair of his ships. In his voyages down the coasts he looked with wonder on the great forests; and *at the mouth of the river that the Númenóreans called Gwathir, River of Shadow, he es-tablished Vinyalondë, the New Haven*


Does this count?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 11, 2002)

Not exactly. Remember Aldarion was a Numenorean. So his ship should be built in Numenor, or else how would he travel to ME? Vinyalonde was only a place of recontruction of his ship.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 12, 2002)

He built his ships in Arandor in the city of Rómenna on the eastern coast of Númenor. It was here that he also created the Uinendili, or Guild of Venturers.

From what house did Erendis, Aldarions wife, descend from?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 13, 2002)

Erendis’ father Beregar was a descendant of the House of Beor.

In which of the seven rivers of Ossiriand, did Finrod first encounter Beor and his people?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 13, 2002)

He met them by the river Thalos.

Elves can recieve up to three names in their life, what are the three names called?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh, difficult question. It is only found in HOME. I don't know it by heart. I'll be back when I return home and find the answer.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you looking for:
Anessi (given name)
father name
chosen name


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 14, 2002)

Close, you have two of them. The father name or Essecarmë is the first name and the chosen name or Essecilmë is a name they choose for themselves later in life. But you are still missing the "middle name."


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 14, 2002)

You aren't looking for mother name are you?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 14, 2002)

Yup you got it. The names are, in the order that they are _given_ since the father-name is the most important but it is given second:
1.) The mother-name, or Esse Tercenyë (name of insight) or Apacenyë (foresight)
2.) The father-name, or Essecarmë
3.) The chosen-name, or Essecilmë


----------



## Chymaera (Nov 17, 2002)

How many years was the Balrog active in Moria?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 17, 2002)

My guess would be 1039 years. I got it because Durin VI died in the year III 1980 by the awakening of the balrog, and Gandalf threw the balrog from the peak of Zirakzigil on III January 25th 3019 so that would put it at 1039 years.

What is the name of the Druedain in the forest of Brethil that was a friend to Barach?


----------



## Chymaera (Nov 17, 2002)

Aghan


What was the original name of Dol Guldur before Sauron's return?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 17, 2002)

Amon Lanc, 'Naked Hill', because no trees grew on its peak. 

What is Tari?


----------



## Chymaera (Nov 17, 2002)

(good job of c&p, Lhun  )

Tricksy tricksy Lhun 

"they are ladies of great worship, queens of the Valar."  


Where did Eorl make his Oath to Cirion?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 17, 2002)

Eorl made his oat on the Halifirien, the western most signal beacon.

Who did Nuin, The Father of Speech, wake in the Murmenalda?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *Eorl made his oat on the Halifirien, the western most signal beacon.
> 
> Who did Nuin, The Father of Speech, wake in the Murmenalda? *


Didn't Eorl and Cirion make their oaths at Amon Anwar, the hill of Awe, the center of Gondor, and The Resting Place of Elendil the Tall?



> Tricksy tricksy Lhun


   
Isn't TWiki to help?


----------



## Chymaera (Nov 17, 2002)

Halifirien and Amon Anwar are the same thing

Manwë asks tough questions


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 17, 2002)

I am so bad with names!
I guess I shall have to read the books at least three more times just in order to start recognizing the connection between a name and a certain event!
And YES, he/she is giving us a hard time!


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually Manwe asks HOME questions.
Nuin awoke the Fathers of Men.

So, to play with his rules, another HOME q:
Who awoke the Sleeper in the Tower of the Pearl?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 17, 2002)

Hehe, well to ask the tough questions makes it more fun and stimulates the mind. But I was actually looking for their names. But I wasn't being specific, so meh. The names were Elmir and Ermon.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 17, 2002)

did littleheart wake her up?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *did littleheart wake her up? *


Right. But why is the Sleeper a 'she'?
Never mind, Nóm, it's your turn.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 17, 2002)

Who was the Noldor in Gondolin with a curved sword?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 17, 2002)

Egalmoth, the leader of the Heavenly Arch.

What is Galadriel's mother name?


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 17, 2002)

Earwen

Which of Galadriel's brothers was loved by a mortal woman, and what was the name of that woman?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm sorry Nom, but I meant the mother-name of Galadriel. But I want to be fair, so I'll answer your question. It is Aegnor whom Andreth loved.

So, I repeat my question: What is the mother-name of Galadriel?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 17, 2002)

The mother-name was Nerwen which means "Noble Woman"

What is Erukyermë and in which land was it celebrated?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 18, 2002)

It belongs to a series of holidays know as the 'Three Prayers' and is celebrated in the Spring.

Under which king and in which age was the legend of Isildur's death fully composed?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 18, 2002)

The full tale of Ilildur's death was fully composed under king Elessar.

What are all the nicknames that Turin was known throughout his tragical adventures?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 18, 2002)

Túrins names were: Dagnir Glaurunga, Turambar, Adanedhel, Wildman of the Woods, Agarwaen, Dread Helm, Gorthol, Neithan, Mormegil, The Wronged, Bloodstained, Black Sword. That is all I can think of.

What are the two objects that bear the name aeglos?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 19, 2002)

1. the spear of Gil-galad
2. a small flower growing in Valinor

Q: What did the Dome of Stars keep inside itself?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 19, 2002)

The chief palantir?

If this is correct then:
Who is the Lieutenant of Barad Dur at the time of the War of the Ring?


----------



## Grond (Nov 19, 2002)

A Black Numenorean who has forgotten his own name. He is known as the Mouth of Sauron.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 19, 2002)

Come on Grond, you know the procedure. You answer a question and then provide yours.


----------



## Grond (Nov 19, 2002)

Okay........... I'm not sure if this has been asked.... What was the name of Eomer's sword?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 19, 2002)

Guthwine.

ummm....I really dont know a question that would challenge you guys 

So I will just throw one out there:

What were the three original houses of elves?

easy, right?


----------



## Galdor (Nov 19, 2002)

Vanyar, Noldor, and the Teleri.

Question: What period of time was know as the "Noontide" of the Blessed Realm?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 19, 2002)

When the Tree's were shining, the Noldor were at their peak, Morgoth was in chains, and Fëanor was a making.

Who was the first Gondorian king to mingle his blood with that of common man?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 19, 2002)

The twentieth king of Gondor- Valacar

Where did Gandalf find a seedling of the White Tree which flowered in the courts of Minas Anor?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 19, 2002)

Mnt. Mindolluin

Who was the third person to possess the Helm of Hador?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 19, 2002)

If we are counting the one who made the helm as a possessor then the third possessor would be Maedhros, however if we are not counting the creator of the helm then the third possessor would be Fingon.

Who's image is on the crest of the Helm of Hador?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 19, 2002)

an image of Glaurungs filthy head.

What did the Heraldic Device of Elwë display?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 20, 2002)

A "winged moon" on black, surrounded by stars

What region is know as the 'March of Maedhros'?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 20, 2002)

It was in Lothlann west of Maglor's Gap and east of the Pass of Aglon.

what is the name of the large fishing village located on the southern shores of Númenor?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 20, 2002)

Nindamos

How old was Eärendil when Morgoth made his attack upon Ondolindë?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 21, 2002)

Eärendil was born in 503 and Gondolin fell in 510 which would make him a whopping 7 years old.

What is the westron name of Rivendell?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2002)

Karningul.

What event marks the beginning of the Shire reckoning (their calendar)?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 21, 2002)

The Yule

In what year did the greatest merrymaking in history or record occur within the Shire?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2002)

Actually Elu,that is not what I meant.
Let me rephrase my question: What happened when the Hobbits started "counting their years"? (forget the calendar as such)


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 21, 2002)

Wasn't it from the arrival of the first hobbits to the yet unpopulated Shire?
I won't post a question, because I'm not sure I'm right.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 21, 2002)

Lantarion is I think at the right direction. Marcho and Blanco passed the Bradywine and from this moment the hobbits started measuring the years.
I guess Lantarion should ask the next question.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 22, 2002)

Allrightythen. 

List three names, in Quenya, that contain the element 'up' (_il_).


----------



## Lossengondiel (Nov 22, 2002)

ummm..........gee, i'm takin a stab in the dark here...but how about

Eärendil, Hyarmendacil, and Umbardacil?????????

maybe...


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 23, 2002)

Haha, no I'm afraid not. THose names contain either _-ndil_ or _-dacil_, meaning 'lover' and 'victor' respectively..
Kep trying! (And by the way, the 'il' in 'Ilúvatar' does not mean 'up')


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 23, 2002)

Ilmarë, Ilmen, and Ilmarin

Am I right?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 25, 2002)

As Lantarion has not responded for several days now, I will post the next question. Assuming I got the answer right.

In what year did the greatest merrymaking in history or record occur within the Shire?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 25, 2002)

Ha, I don't come on the forum on Sundays (not because I go to church, but because my parents feel I need regulations), and I did not post for ONE day, not several. You really have no patience whatsoever, do you Elu!  (ha, the word _lelu_ means 'toy' in Finnish! )
'Anyway, I don't know the answer to that question off the top of my head, so I'll go ahead and guess: the year of the end of the War of the Ring?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

Year 3019, or Shire Reckoning 1419.
The end of the war!

Or the year that Sam's Lorien tree blossomed...so 3020 or 1420 SR. They called it "The Year of Great Plenty" soo maybe...


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 25, 2002)

I will guess a different date:
3001, the farewell party of Bilbo.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 25, 2002)

Out of all those guesses you got one right Wonko
It was 1420

your question


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 26, 2002)

Yay! For the first time in SOO long!!



My turn: 

What color slime did Shelob excrete when stabbed?


----------



## Fimbrethil (Nov 26, 2002)

green yellow slime!

Whose leg did the Old troll bone from its owner?


----------



## Anira the Elf (Nov 26, 2002)

can i cut in with a very easy question???

Who is the new queen of Lorien??? (hint hint)  



ug!! i dunno the answer. i haven't read the books in almost a year. (wow, that long...)


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 27, 2002)

Er, nope ya can't Anira! At least attempt to answer Fimbrethil's one before posting your own question. Manners, people..  
Anyway, Fim: Tom's uncle, wasn't it?  I love that ditty..

PS: Anira, what do you mean the 'New queen of Lothlórien'? I don't think anybody lived in Lothlórien after it was deserted, at least it isn't stated anywhere.


----------



## Ecthelion (Nov 27, 2002)

I think she was reffering to herself.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 27, 2002)

The answer, according to Anira, is of course, Anira the Elf.

Lanty, please continue to go and post your new trivia question.


----------



## Finrod (Nov 29, 2002)

is Bilbo's age in Yen?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

Sorry but what does "Yen" mean?


----------



## Finrod (Nov 29, 2002)

yen is an elvish year(145 real years)


----------



## Finrod (Nov 29, 2002)

what is the name for the elves that have seen the light?
I hope no one cares if I ask a question


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

Thank you on the yen thing!

And no I don't care if you ask a question, since we always have to wait for that slow poke Lanty to post! Serves him right!  

The Elves that have seen the Light are called the Calaquendi.

My question: Name ALL the known Maiar!


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 29, 2002)

Gandalf, Saruman, Radagast, Pallando, Alatar
Sauron, Gothmog
Eonwe, Osse, Uinen, Melian
Tilion, Airen

I don't remember any others. Since my answer is probably incomplete, I won't give another question until all Maiar are found.


----------



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

Gandalf
Saruman
Radagast
Alatar
Pallando

Am I ok?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

gate7,there are 2 more Maiar. And I'm not giving any hints! HA!


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 29, 2002)

Salmar! 
How could I forget. But you need one more?
I hope you don't want any other Balrog, (e.g. of Moria or the one that Glorfindel killed), since we don't know their names and you ask for names here.


----------



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

Ilmare?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

Excellent! Ilmarë and Salmar are the ones I was asking for!

But who gets to ask a new question since you both contributed to the right answer?


----------



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

gate7ole...

Please, he was the first...I only completed the main idea...


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 29, 2002)

Ossë, Uinen, Melian, Arien, Tilion, Gorthaur, Gothmog, Olorin, Curumo, Aiwendil, Alatar, Pallando Eonwë, Ilmarë, and I guess Ungoliant could be considered one since it said she took the form of a giant spider and only Ainur can do that.

and since I also don't know if that is what you want I shall also refrain from posting a question till I get confirmation.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh, people answered whilst I was typing, heh.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

> Oh, people answered whilst I was typing, heh.



We established the correct answer at 2:34 (my time). You posted at 4:09....How long have you been typing???   



> and I guess Ungoliant could be considered one since it said she took the form of a giant spider and only Ainur can do that.


I don't think we can safely say that Ungoliant is a Maia...what if she was something else (a Vala, or some sort of spirit...)? I only wanted those Maiar that are definitely counted among the Maiar and that had names.

You also forgot Salmar BTW...


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 29, 2002)

Well when I checked the thread nobody had posted so I did. But I don't know what is up with the times. But anywho... enough with that.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 30, 2002)

Under which king is it believed that the first shadow was cast on Numenor?


----------



## Ceorl (Nov 30, 2002)

Tar-Ciryatan, the ship-builder.

What was Galadriel's Father-name?(birthname)


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 30, 2002)

Altariel/Alatáriel, Artanis or Nerwen.
If so: When was Gondor's power extended to the Sea of Rhûn?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 30, 2002)

I think that Gondor captured the territories near the sea of Rhun two times. The first by Turambar in 550 and the other by Romendacil II in 1248. Is it the answer you were looking for?

If yes then: Which characteristic about Romendacil's political career is unique in the history of Gondor?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Dec 2, 2002)

Romendacil worked to establish ties with the Northmen, the ancestors of the Rohirrim. He even sent his son Valacar to live among them, eventually causing the great strife.

If yes then: For what reason was there no beacon built upon Amon Anwar, otherwise known as Halifirien, during the great days of Gondor?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 2, 2002)

Elendils Tomb was there.

Where do the Undeeps of the Anduin reside?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Dec 3, 2002)

Your statment is correct, but your answer is not. Keep trying!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 3, 2002)

I remember that a great pact between Gondor and Rohan was made there, but that can't be linked to why a beacon couldn't be shone there..
Hmm hmm.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 3, 2002)

Quote from UT:


> In the great days of Gondor no beacon was built on the Hill while the palantiri still maintained communication between Osgiliath and the three towers of the realm without need of messages or signals.


 ok there, _THAT_ is why no signal beacon was built there.

My previous question stands.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *Elendils Tomb was there.
> 
> Where do the Undeeps of the Anduin reside? *



The one at the Fields of Celebrant. The other at the Wold.

Why did Thrain II leave the Ered Luin and tried to reach Moria but was caught? (I want the true/deep reasons for his action)


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 3, 2002)

Because he had a ring of power that made him want to seek treasure?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 4, 2002)

You’re right. On the contrary Thorin, his son, having no ring to urge him, stayed behind.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 4, 2002)

OK, I have a question. What was the color of Legolas' hair in LotR? (the book, not the film)


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

I don't believe it ever actually specifically states the hair color of Legolas' himself.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 4, 2002)

Right! I was waiting for someone to say blonde so I could tell them they were wrong . O well. OK Next question: Who was the mother of Morwen?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 4, 2002)

I don't know. Does it ever say anywhere who the mother of Morwen is? For if it has I have yet to find it.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 4, 2002)

Morwen's father was Baragund.

Who was the teacher of Hamfast Gamgee (Sam's father)?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 4, 2002)

The question was for Morwen's mother. Did you actually mean father?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 4, 2002)

Oops, you're right. I too don't know the mother


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 5, 2002)

OMG, I don't know either! Is this a HoME question? Because I don't have volumes like the PoME, so I wouldn't know..


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 7, 2002)

Since the previous question is not clarified by Dáin Ironfoot I, I'll proceed with a new one (and fairly easy).

Which of the three Edain Houses had taller men and women than the others?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't know that! Does someone have the answer/ a hint?


----------



## Eriol (Dec 11, 2002)

Isn't it said somewhere that Túrin 'had not the height of the men of his house' (in comparison with Tuor, who was supposedly very tall?)? So, I think it is the House of Hador...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 11, 2002)

Hmmmm... I always thought that Túrin was one of the tallest, if not THE tallest man.

Anyway, I think your answer is correct Eriol, so proceed with a new question.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *Isn't it said somewhere that Túrin 'had not the height of the men of his house' (in comparison with Tuor, who was supposedly very tall?)? So, I think it is the House of Hador... *



Yes, you're correct. Proceed with next question.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Hmmmm... I always thought that Túrin was one of the tallest, if not THE tallest man.
> 
> Anyway, I think your answer is correct Eriol, so proceed with a new question. *



Maybe youre thinking of *H*úrin the tall?


----------



## Galdor (Dec 11, 2002)

> Maybe youre thinking of*H*úrin the tall? [/B]



um, Hurin was never called "the Tall." are you sure your not thinking of *Galdor* the Tall?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 11, 2002)

Galdor is right.
The three persons that had the title of "the Tall" were Maedhros, Elendil and Galdor.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 11, 2002)

I was *sure* that in RotK they refered to Hurin the warden of the keys as the tall. ah well.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 11, 2002)

No he was tall but not THE Tall


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I was sure that in RotK they refered to Hurin the warden of the keys as the tall. ah well. *



Oh that Húrin! The Dunadan of the War of the Ring. About him you're right, he is called "Tall".


----------



## Eriol (Dec 12, 2002)

I tried to access the forum in the laast five hours, but couldn't. It was probably as astonished as I am for getting one right  .

Ok, who opened up the belly of Carcharoth?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2002)

I believe it was Thingol. If this is correct then my question is:

Where did Pippin look into the palantír (what is that place called)?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRR Tolkien_
> "I'll never get it back without waking him," he thought, "not till I'm a bit calmer. So I may as well have a look first. Not just here though!" He stole away, and sat down *on a green hillock not far from his bed.* The moon looked in over the edge of the dell.


Q: Who was the first Elf to die in Aman?


----------



## Eriol (Dec 12, 2002)

sorry, incorrect (I have most of that scene - and of the B&L story - in my mind, so I could be wrong, please someone check in the book!)


P.S. Lantarion is a quick one, he answered the question as I was typing!


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

The place was actually CALLED Dol Baran. and I believe Miriel was the first to die.

What is the true name of Meriadoc Brandybuck?


----------



## Eriol (Dec 12, 2002)

What a mess (check the time of the last four posts)  

I am still waiting for the name of the guy who opened up Carcharoth's belly...


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

> Then Mablung took a knife and ripped up the belly of the Wolf;


 there, now to get back on track:

OK, what is the true name of Meriadoc Brandybuck?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 12, 2002)

Kalimac, I believe.
I couldn't find the actual name of the 'mound'.. Oh well.  You were sort of correct with my question though; it's true she 'died' in the sense that her spirit left her body for the Halls of Mandos, but who was the first to be slain would be a more precise question.  But your answer was correct, in light of the actual question.

Q: Who was the bravest of those Men who accompanied Túrin when he battled Glaurung?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

Kalimac Brandagamba, and the first to be slain is Finwë by Melkor at Formenos.

I would say Dorlath but he chickend out in the end so my answer is Hunthor kinsman of Brandir.

Who are the parents of Vinitharya?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *
> I am still waiting for the name of the guy who opened up Carcharoth's belly... *



It was Mablung.

The parents of Vinitharya (Eldacar) are Valacar (King of Gondor) and Vidumavi.

Which palantir had special properties?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 12, 2002)

The palantir at Elostirion at the Tower hills, which coud only watch far to the West.

And where was the Master of ALL the seeing-stones put? (tricky)


----------



## Galdor (Dec 12, 2002)

I know it was in Amon, but I'm not sure of the exact place though.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 12, 2002)

You are reffering to the stone of Amon-Sul. But this is not the correct answer!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Didn't Sauron dude have it?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

It is in Tol Eressëa is it not? Since I am only pretty sure and not 100% on it I wont post a question till I get conformation


----------



## Mablung (Dec 12, 2002)

I think it was the one at Elostirion.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

Ah yes I've found it the Master-stone is held in the Tower of Avallónë on Tol Eressëa.

Where did Caranthir have his capitol up until the Dagor Bragollach?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 12, 2002)

Thargelion?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

Close, it is around that region.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Cair something or other...


----------



## Mablung (Dec 12, 2002)

Dor Caranthir then?


----------



## Galdor (Dec 12, 2002)

> You are reffering to the stone of Amon-Sul. But this is not the correct answer!



No I'm not, I'm talking about Amon Arda, the blessed realm. And Tol Eressëa was in Amon Arda, so I was right.

And as to Manwë's question.... I don't know.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

You probably meant Aman not Amon


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 12, 2002)

> Dor Caranthir then?


 nope it is not Dor Caranthir. It will probably give it away but think Mt. Rerir


----------



## Eriol (Dec 13, 2002)

I think it was at Lake Helevorn

If correct: what was the elvish name of the place where Beren and Lúthien 'lived happily ever after' (until they died)?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 13, 2002)

Dor Firn-I-Fuinar, Land of the Dead That Live.

Who Prophesized the coming of Aragorn?


----------



## Dúnadan (Dec 13, 2002)

*Answer to Manwë's Q:*

Malbeth the Seer.
(A friend of mine's e-mail address is the_malbeth, that's how I know.. muahaha...)
(This's my first post, btw. <Ron)

I'm pretty sure I'm correct, at least, and if so:

What surname was given to Miriel, wife of Finwë?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 13, 2002)

Serindë, 'Needlewoman'

What region is known as 'The Great Echo'?


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 13, 2002)

Lammoth.


Why didn't Orodreth take part in the Nirnaeth Arnoediad?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 13, 2002)

> Yet the oath of Fëanor and the evil deeds that it had wrought did injury to the design of Maedhros, and he had less aid than should have been. Orodreth would not march forth at the word of any son of Fëanor, because of the deeds of Celegorm and Curufin; and the Elves of Nargothrond trusted still to defend their hidden stronghold by secrecy and stealth.


 That is why.

What is the name of the place of dwelling of Lorien, Irmo?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *What is the name of the place of dwelling of Lorien, Irmo? *



Is that a trick question? Lórien's dwelling were the gardens of Lórien. 

Which is the second longest river in ME (Beleriand included)?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 14, 2002)

No it is not the gardens or Lorien, I meant his houses name.

and I think it is and it is either Gelion of Anduin, but I am leaning on Gelion, am I wrong?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

It is neither Gelion nor Anduin.

But your question still stands.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *No it is not the gardens or Lorien, I meant his houses name.
> 
> and I think it is and it is either Gelion of Anduin, but I am leaning on Gelion, am I wrong? *



I don't have any of the histories in front of me at the moment, but nowhere in the Silmarillion is a house of Irmo named.



> The Fëanturi, masters of spirits, are brethren, and they are called most often Mandos and Lórien. Yet these are rightly the names of the places of their dwelling, and their true names are Námo and Irmo.
> Námo the elder dwells in Mandos, which is westward in Valinor. He is the keeper of the Houses of the Dead, and the summoner of the spirits of the slain. He forgets nothing; and he knows all things that shall be, save only those that lie still in the freedom of Ilúvatar. He is the Doomsman of the Valar; but he pronounces his dooms and his Judgements only at the bidding of Manwë. Vairë the Weaver is his spouse, who weaves all things that have ever been in Time into her storied webs, and the halls of Mandos that ever widen as the ages pass are clothed with them.
> *Irmo the younger is the master of visions and dreams. In Lórien are his gardens in the land of the Valar, and they are the fairest of all places in the world, filled with many spirits*. Estë the gentle, healer of hurts and of weariness, is his spouse. Grey is her raiment; and rest is her gift. She walks not by day, but sleeps upon an island in the tree-shadowed lake of Lórellin. From the fountains of Irmo and Estë all those who dwell in Valinor draw refreshment; and often the Valar come themselves to Lórien and there find repose and easing of the burden of Arda.



Hopefuly someone with the histories will check for you

RD


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 14, 2002)

The answer is in the Book of Lost Tales Volume 1


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 14, 2002)

Lorien dwelt at Murmuran (funny name)
And the second biggest river is the River Running.

HOME question (but interesting):
At the early stages of LOTR, what race was Aragorn and –most important- who was supposed to be?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 14, 2002)

If you don't mind, could you say which volume of the HoME? I only have 5, 11 and 12, but still!


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 14, 2002)

It is either at HOME 6 or 7. Most probably the first. Those two books (with the a part of the 8th), cover the story of LOTR from the first ideas to the end.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

Aragorn is a Hobbit called Trotter. He wore wooden clogs.
Good god, those earlier drafts of LOTR sucked!

Which ruler of Anadúne preferred dancing and music to ruling?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 14, 2002)

Ithrynluin, you're correct, but you answered only the first part. The second part is who was supposed to be? I mean this hobbit Trotter was someone important?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

He was a Ranger (a wild hobbit). Other than that I'm afraid I have forgotten. Are you hinting at his heritage/kinship (a descendant of Kings maybe)?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, I remember that Trotter was a relative of Bilbo, the only hobbit in the history of Shire that left his home for adventures. They considered him dead (or lost) and none had seen him for ages. Frodo had seen him at his youth and Trotter's face reminded him of something. I think that his identity would be revealed at Rivendell and Trotter would eventually become the ruler of Shire, but Tolkien abandoned it

Let's continue with Ithrynluin's question


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 16, 2002)

From UT:


> XVI	Tar-Vanimeldë
> She was the third Ruling Queen; she was born in the year 227 and ruled for 111 years until her death in 2637. *She gave little heed to ruling, loving rather music and dance* ; and the power was wielded by her husband Herucalmo, younger than she, but a descendant of the same degree from Tar-Atanamir. Herucalmo took the sceptre upon his wife's death, calling himself Tar-Anducal, and withholding the rule from his son Alcarin; yet some do not reckon him in the Line of Kings as seventeenth, and pass to Alcarin. Tar-Anducal was born in the year 2286 and he died in 2657.



What is the greatest river in Andor?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 16, 2002)

Siril.

Who was the King's Writer at the beginning of the Fouth Age?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 16, 2002)

Findegil, it was he who finished the Red Book of Westmarch.

How old was Dwalin when he died?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 19, 2002)

Ok looks like you could all use some help. The approximate date of his death is in IV 91, as in year 91 of the Fourth Age.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 19, 2002)

340 years old. Too old even for a dwarf.

Which are the two only exceptions to the rule that in "there is hardly any reference in Lotr to things that do not actually exist on it own plane (of secondary or sub-creational reality)", stated by professor himself?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 23, 2002)

I'll give clues:
The first one has to do with cats
The second with 2 out of 5


----------



## Turgon (Dec 23, 2002)

The Cats of Queen Beruthiel and the Blue wizards, though both are addressed in Unifinished Tales.

Question: How many cats did Queen Beruthiel own and who was her King?

Another two-parter Gate7ole...


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 23, 2002)

she had 10 cats and Tarannon Falastur was her king.

Who are the four children of Halmir?


----------



## Turgon (Dec 23, 2002)

That was a trickssy question Manwë, my head is still hurting from the research...

Haldir, Hundar, Hareth and Hiril?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 23, 2002)

yup you got them, and it wouldn't be fun if it wasn't hard now would it?


----------



## Turgon (Dec 23, 2002)

hehe! that's right Manwë but the problem is finding a question just as trickssy...

mmm...

Question: What the name given to the Drúedain in the language of the Rohirrim?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 23, 2002)

Heh, I said woses first but then I found Róg, so it was kinda tricksy.

here's another tricksy genealogy question, who are the 6 children of Finwë?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, looks like some hints are in order. The first hint is that the answer is in a HoME (History of Middle-Earth) book.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 28, 2002)

Second hint. It is in one of the books pertaining to "The Later Silmarillion"


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 29, 2002)

Third hint: it is a foot note


----------



## Ponte (Dec 30, 2002)

The six childrens of Finwë were Fëanor, Findis, Nolofinwë, Faniel, Arafinwë and Írimë.
Question: Wich two kindreds of the elves refused the summons to go to Valinor and became the Avari? (With this I mean the elves that didn't began the great march, not the Silvan, Sindar or Nandor elves)


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 1, 2003)

The Kindreds of Morwë and Nurwë 
[Morgoth's Ring: The Annals of Aman, Section 3]


What is the name of King Thranduil's Butler?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 1, 2003)

Can this be found from books other than the HoME? Because I think that there are more of those individuals (including me, thank you very much) who do not own the entirety of HoME than those who do.


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 2, 2003)

The answer is in 'The Hobbit'.  

But that makes it much easier to find the answer


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 2, 2003)

Well I certainly can't find it!


----------



## Eriol (Jan 2, 2003)

It is probably James or Alfred, and he is definitely the murderer...


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 3, 2003)

> "Where's old *Galion*, the butler?"



The butlers name is Galion.

What is the name of Elendil's uncle?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 3, 2003)

Elentir, brother of Amandil; I think. 

If so, then:
Q: Name the only winyard that is mentioned, that lies east of Erebor.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 3, 2003)

I would have to say Dorwinion. Since I don't know I will refrain from posting a question till I get conformation of the answer.


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 4, 2003)

Very good Manwë, Dorwinion is correct carry on


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 4, 2003)

Okie dokie, where is the only place Tolkien mentions Ogres?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 5, 2003)

Hint time. It is in one of the War of the Ring era books.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 7, 2003)

Hint numba two: It is in the Hobbit


----------



## Aulë (Jan 7, 2003)

The Hobbit: Riddles In The Dark (pg 74)



> Poor Bilbo sat there in the dark thinking of all the horrible names of all the giants and *ogres* he had ever heard of in tales....


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 7, 2003)

Good. Ok, you're up Pip.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 7, 2003)

OK, I hope this hasn't been posted before, but I can't be bothered reading the whole thread....

What was the name of Wormtongue's father?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 7, 2003)

Gálmód.

What is the bough of return made of?


----------



## Aulë (Jan 7, 2003)

Was it a branch from the tree, Oiolaire?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 7, 2003)

Yup you're up.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 7, 2003)

OK
Who was the Bee of Azure ?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't have my books right here, but wasn't it a character in one of Bilbo's poems?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Jan 10, 2003)

Nielluin (Sirius) was the Bee of Azure, burning at the foot of Tulkas' son, seen in autumn or winter.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 10, 2003)

Correct- you're up!


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Jan 10, 2003)

What is the true meaning of Death?


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 11, 2003)

It is the one true gift that shows that Ilúvatar loves us.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, Lhutton, that's a bit vague.
For Men it is a great Gift, althuogh they feared it because they could not know what it was until they got there, and could not hence control it, because they go to a 'better place' set up especially by Eru for Men, good and evil.
For Elves, if indeed they were slain (Fëanor, Finwë) or were otherwise worsted (Lúthien, Serindë), it meant going to the Halls of Mandos and living there until the Dagor Dagorath.
For Dwarves.. Who can say? But I'd say that because they were indeed created by a Vala and brought into being by Ilúvatar himself, they probably have a "fate apart from the Children of Ilúvatar", as is said in the Silmarillion.
Thorough enough?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Jan 11, 2003)

Excellent.


> "... Men are not bound to the world, but leave it, none know where; and this is the true meaning of Death (for the death of the Elves is a 'seeming death', _The Silmarillion_ p. 42): the final and inescapable exit." J R R Tolkien, The Book of Lost Tales 1, New York: The Ballantine Publishing Group, 1992, p. 95.



You're up!


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 16, 2003)

Well since it has been 5 days since the last post I'll post a new question.

What is the head Nazgûls name?


----------



## Galdor (Jan 16, 2003)

Morgul.

Who was the first wife of Finwe?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 16, 2003)

Míriel

Who were the three children of Brego?


----------



## Aulë (Jan 17, 2003)

Baldor (lost in the Paths of The Dead)
Aldor (Rohan's longest reigning king)
Eofor (lived in the House of Eomer)


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 17, 2003)

Good your up


----------



## Aulë (Jan 18, 2003)

What was the name of the ship built by Tar-Aidarion for his dwelling-place, on which was the Guildhouse of the Venturers?


----------



## Eriol (Jan 18, 2003)

Eämbar

Who built the Argonath?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 18, 2003)

Ooh, it was a king of Gondor... Rómendacil, I think, but I'm not sure whether it was I or II. But I have to choose one, so.. Rómendacil II.

If that's correct: How many floors did the Bridge-house have?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 27, 2003)

Two.

What is the Quenya word for lembas?


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 27, 2003)

Coimas.

How many people did Cirion send to ask for Eorl's help, at the battle of Celebrant?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 27, 2003)

I know this! I just read it

6 riders in pairs.

In what language did Eorl take his oath?


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 29, 2003)

Eorl made his oath in the tongue of the Eotheod. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Lasgalen (Feb 2, 2003)

I believe I got the answer right. If not, I will withdraw my question.

What where the names of the horses Eomer lent to Aragorn and Legolas?

-Lasgalen


----------



## Aulë (Feb 2, 2003)

Hasufel and Arod


OK, why were the decendants of Durin I The Deathless also named Durin?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 2, 2003)

It is held that Durins spirit came back through them.

Who is Olwë's daughter's Grand-daughter's daughter's paternal grandfather's mother's father? Muahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 2, 2003)

Is it Turgon?

Olwë's daughter: Eärwen
Eärwen's grand-daughter: Celebrian
Celebrian's daughter: Arwen
Arwen's paternal grandfather: Eärendil
Eärendil's mother: Idril
Idril's father: Turgon


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 2, 2003)

Yup, it's Turgon.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 3, 2003)

lol- you thought that would stump everyone for days, didnt u? ....15mins later.....

OK, Hmm, I need to find a nice question. Hopefully it won't be a repeat....
Looking......looking...hunting.....hunting....
Nnnnooooooo! my main source of questions- EoA has died again, I'll have to do it the hard way....

Question: Who is the Grandfather of Celeborn?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Feb 3, 2003)

hmm...weren't there "two versions"? But I think I would say Thingol.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 3, 2003)

Elmo

Who is Tar-Amandil's grandson? (son of the first son in alphabetical order)


----------



## Aulë (Feb 4, 2003)

Tar-Meneldur

Question: What is the dwarvish name for Belegost.


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 4, 2003)

Is it Gabilgathol??


----------



## Aulë (Feb 4, 2003)

Yep- you're up!


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 4, 2003)

yay me.. 
eh..sorry---
well a question---
hmm 
aaw
ok ill get one just wait...


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 4, 2003)

ok..sorry if this has ben taken already...
my brain is dead today--- 
it was the best i could find in 10 seconds
What was the name of tolkiens wife..?


----------



## Niniel (Feb 4, 2003)

Edith.
What are the names of Sam's brothers and sisters?


----------



## Lasgalen (Feb 4, 2003)

Hamson, Halfred, Daisy, May, Marigold

Which Hobbit was it that knocked the Goblin kings head off with a wooden club, sending it sailing a hundred yards. (Hint: He won the battle and invented the game of Golf at the same time).

-Lasgalen


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 4, 2003)

Bullroarer Took!


----------



## Eriol (Feb 4, 2003)

Bandobras Took

When did the first Steward of Gondor named Boromir live?

EDITED: That's what I call a close finish, Tuilin! Sorry, I posted a question, it took me less than a minute to write it so you must ask one. Bandobras "the Bullroarer" Took would probably be the best answer...


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 4, 2003)

Who was Bandobras "Bullroarer" Tooks big brother?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 4, 2003)

No, it's a nickname, just like Gerontius Took was "the Old Took". Bandobras and "the Bullroarer" are the same person.


----------



## Lasgalen (Feb 4, 2003)

Ferumbras II

Where did Boromir lose his horse (on his way to Council of Elrond)?

-Lasgalen


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 4, 2003)

Boromir lost his horse in the crossings at Tharbad.


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 4, 2003)

What was the haircolour of Beren?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 4, 2003)

Black

So... When did the first Steward of Gondor named Boromir live?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 4, 2003)

He was the son of Denethor I and lived some 500 years before Boromir II. In his time Osgiliath was attacked.

Since Pippin_Took got my other question wrong I will ask it again:

Who is Tar-Amandil's grandson? (son of his first son in alphabetical order)


----------



## Lasgalen (Feb 4, 2003)

(son of his first son in alphabetical order) Are you asking for all the grandsons? I will guess Anarion and Isildur.

-Lasgalen


----------



## gate7ole (Feb 4, 2003)

No, this doesn't refer to Elendil father, since it has the prefix Tar (~king).
This is the third king of Numenor.
His grandson was Tar-Menedlur.

What strange decision did Tar-Amandil's father take?


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 4, 2003)

He refused to take kingship and passed the kingship directy to Tar-Amandil.

What are the four title/nicknames of Radagast?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok everyone the answer is not Tar-Meneldur. Tar-Meneldur is his grandson but not the one I'm looking for. I'm looking for another one. He is royal but not of the right line to be king.


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 4, 2003)

Does that mean the grandson doesnt have Tar- in his name?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes, Tar is not in his name


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 5, 2003)

Isildur...?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 5, 2003)

Nope, not Isildur. It starts with a "C".


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 5, 2003)

Caliondo!!


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes, it's Caliondo


----------



## Aulë (Feb 6, 2003)

You're up, Tuilin


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 6, 2003)

Tuilin.....................you gonna post a question?


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 7, 2003)

Can we skip him at someone else go?


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 8, 2003)

SORRY 
i forgot 
i will go now...
by the way
im not him..im she!
just wait a sec


----------



## Aulë (Feb 9, 2003)

*looks at watch*

Hmmm...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Feb 9, 2003)

Mind if I post one?

What were the first three gates of Gondolin made of?


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 9, 2003)

Moo me!!
damn...i forgot 
sorry...


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 9, 2003)

The gate of wood, the gate of stone and the gate of bronce

im right.....right?
so im up again----dammit....i hate making questions

just a sec.... 

no....
ok..
who was the warden of the seventh gate of gondolin??


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey that was my question, oh well, it's Ecthelion.

Q: What was the number Steward of Gondor was Ecthelion I?


(If that doesn't make sense just post saying that you don't)


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 9, 2003)

18th

What is Tar-Ardamin's name in Andunaic?


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 9, 2003)

Thats incorrect Manwe


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 9, 2003)

He was the 17th steward.

What was Ursa Major called in Middle Earth mythology?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 9, 2003)

Well there are 3 that I know of 

Sickle of the Valar
Durin's Crown
The Burning Briar


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 10, 2003)

It was your question Ecthelion..?
I didnt know...
Sorry!


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 10, 2003)

Thats ok, I actually posted it in the LOTR Trivia one but forgot you could only use things from LOTR so I was going to save it for this one, oh well.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *Well there are 3 that I know of
> 
> Sickle of the Valar
> ...



That's okay I meant Valacirca in particular but your answer is more than sufficient.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 12, 2003)

To where did Gwindor lead Turin?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 12, 2003)

Wasn't it to Aelin Uial first? But anyway, it was to Nargothrond.

Q: Who was the leader of the Éothéod in the time of King Ondoher?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm, Ondoher was King of Gondor from 1936 till 1944 of the 3rd Age. But of the Éothéod, I know little.

My guess: Frumgar
Since his son, Fram, slayed Scatha in about the year 2000


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 12, 2003)

I think so too....
Soo...I think your up Pippin...=D


----------



## Aulë (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll wait for Lantarion to confirm it.
I'm only 20% sure.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow, 20% isn't much..
..and I'm afraid it isn't correct. 
But keep trying!
I'll give you a hint if you don't find it next.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 13, 2003)

Hmm, after some research I discovered that Frumgar was born in 1940, so it wouldn't have been him.
I couldn't find Frumgar's father, but I did find his grandfather.

So my next guess would be Forthwini


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2003)

Correct! 
Ask away.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 13, 2003)

Who were the only peoples who could withstand the dragon-flame of Glaurung during the Battle of Unnumbered Tears?


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 13, 2003)

The Dwarves of Belegost


----------



## Aulë (Feb 14, 2003)

Correct- you're up


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 15, 2003)

Who was the first of the Uruloki?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 15, 2003)

Glaurung 


What occurs on the 21st of September in the Gondor calendar?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 15, 2003)

The Harvest-feast day.

What is the Inner Fence of Mordor called?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2003)

Morgai?

What was the name of the greatest ship of Aldarion? I'm looking for 2 names, the true name, and the "unofficial" one.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 15, 2003)

Turuphanto, The Wooden Whale

What castle lay in the northern Ephel Duath?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2003)

You only gave me one name, Manwë (though in two different tongues). What was the other (true) name of this ship?

Re: your question...Durthang?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 15, 2003)

oh heh sorry my bad, the other name is Hirilonde

and yes Durthang is correct


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2003)

What gift did Aldarion receive from the Eldar, for his wedding with Erendis?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 15, 2003)

> To Aldarion they gave a sapling tree, whose bark was snow-white, and its stem straight, strong and pliant as it were of steel; but it was not yet in leaf


 So, the White Tree of Númenor

What did the elves call the men not under the rule of the Dunedain or Sauron?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 15, 2003)

Edain?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 15, 2003)

nope


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok some hints: It's in UT and is 6 words long.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Feb 19, 2003)

ok another hint, it has the word "north" in it.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 20, 2003)

The Free Men of the North.
What was the Quenya name of Radagast?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 20, 2003)

Aiwendil, isn't it?
Anyway... what is the word used by hobbits to describe someone who is having his/her birthday?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 28, 2003)

I have no idea! 
And it seems that as this thread has been idle for over a whole week, you must either give us a hint or an answer.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *And it seems that as this thread has been idle for over a whole week, you must either give us a hint or an answer. *



I second the motion!


----------



## Aulë (Mar 1, 2003)

I third it,
I don't even think such a title exists.
Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Niniel (Mar 1, 2003)

Ah, there it is: ribadyan!
What was the date The Fellowship of the Ring was published in England?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 1, 2003)

1954. When was it published in America?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 6, 2003)

[Not related to the previous question]: Níniel, where did you find the answer for that?! In "The Peoples of Middle-earth", or another HoME?


----------



## Eriol (Mar 6, 2003)

It is on the Letters. It could be rendered as _byrding_ as well.


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 6, 2003)

Was it published in 1954?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 6, 2003)

Yes, it was published on October 22, 1954. Tuilin, you're up.


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 6, 2003)

Who was the older sister of Turin Turambars wife?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2003)

Lalaith (laughter).

Who did Tolkien picture as the sister of Melko and Manwë initially?


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 6, 2003)

Was it Nienna ???


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuilin _
> *Was it Nienna ??? *



No it wasn't. 
The one that Tolkien picked, is not a very logical choice, at least not to me.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 6, 2003)

Was it Vána?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *Was it Vána? *



No it wasn't.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 7, 2003)

Nienna was the sister of Manwe and Melko.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 7, 2003)

I said that too but its not the right answer...well...she is their sister but the question was slightly different...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lasgalen _
> *Nienna was the sister of Manwe and Melko.
> 
> -Lasgalen *



No she wasn't. Since everyone seems to be guessing, I'll give the answer.

Nessa was supposed to be the sister of Manwë and Melkor, according to Morgoth's Ring X.

Anyone ask a new question.


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 7, 2003)

I think you should ask the new question Ithrynluin...


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 7, 2003)

Please tell me what part of Morgoth's Ring, ithrynluin. 

Quote from Morgoths Ring page 49 of the Houghton Mifflin hardcover (The Annals of Aman):
"No lord hath *Nienna* the sorrowful, queen of shadow, Manwe's sister and Melkor's."

-Lasgalen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lasgalen _
> *Please tell me what part of Morgoth's Ring, ithrynluin.
> 
> Quote from Morgoths Ring page 49 of the Houghton Mifflin hardcover (The Annals of Aman):
> ...



Oh my, I must have misread then! I don't have the book with me, but you're obviously right! Sorry again!


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 7, 2003)

Does Tuilin ask a question since he got the answer first? If not, I have one ready.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 7, 2003)

YAY!!
I was right after all 
okidoki
Ill take the next question...


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 7, 2003)

hm...since were into the Valar already...
Who´s wife is the sister of Orome?


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 7, 2003)

Nessa is the sister of Orome. She is the wife of Tulkas. 
Tulkas' wife is the sister of Orome.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 8, 2003)

Yess!
Youre up Lasgalen...


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 9, 2003)

How many years did Elros rule the Numenoreans?

-Lasgalen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 9, 2003)

410 years.

Who was the King's writer (scribe) in the early 4th Age?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 9, 2003)

Findegil

What names did Beren and Finrod use when they were disguised are Orcs?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 11, 2003)

Hint: The answer can be found in the Lay of Leithian


----------



## christopher (Mar 11, 2003)

By the arts of Felagund their own forms and faces were changed into the likeness of Orcs.


----------



## christopher (Mar 11, 2003)

Where is Lampwright's Street, and what is it's name in Elvish?


----------



## Niniel (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't think your answer was correct christopher, since Manwe asked for their NAMES (they're not in the Sil, must be in HOME... which I don't have). Anyway, the answer to your question is: it was in Minas Tirith, and its Elvish name was Rath Celerdain. Anyone want to try and answer Manwe's question?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *What names did Beren and Finrod use when they were disguised are Orcs? *



Nereb and Dungalef?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 11, 2003)

Yup, you got it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 11, 2003)

In one of the earlier versions of the Lord of the Rings, what was a very unusual feature of Trotter (later Strider), besides the fact that he was a Hobbit not a Man?


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey, I know that.
Or I knew...I have forgot it


----------



## christopher (Mar 11, 2003)

Wasn't he a bad guy?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 12, 2003)

He wore wooden clogs, right?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

Right. You're up, Elendil.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 12, 2003)

In BoLT1, who is Eriol's uncle? (I realize that this may be way too hard, so just tell me if it is.) 

--Elendil3119--


----------



## christopher (Mar 14, 2003)

Could it perhaps be Beorn, the brother of Eriol's father Eoh


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 14, 2003)

Very good, christopher! You're up.


----------



## christopher (Mar 15, 2003)

What was the name of the inn in Frogmorton that was closed by Sharkey's men?

P.S. Am I the only one from Europe here?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 15, 2003)

The Floating Log


Who was the person who gave the _exact_ location of the Shire to the Witch-King?


----------



## christopher (Mar 15, 2003)

Grima wormtongue (though it was not a land they sought, as surely its servants perceive without tellin, or else they would bow before me (Saaruman) and call me Lord) Funny that they had to ask Saruman's footman for the exact location. Lucky for Frodo that Saruman himself didn't know it yet!

Am I correct: Grima


----------



## christopher (Mar 15, 2003)

Name the only person(s) to return form Namo's halls.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 15, 2003)

Luthien and Beren.

-Lasgalen


----------



## christopher (Mar 15, 2003)

Very well, ask a question!


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 15, 2003)

Where did Feanor go when banished for drawing a sword on his brother?

-Lasgalen


----------



## Aulë (Mar 15, 2003)

To Formenos?


----------



## christopher (Mar 15, 2003)

Together with his father he built a house somewhere, with a vault to keep the Silmarils and the Palantiri, still trying to locate where though!


----------



## Aulë (Mar 15, 2003)

Well, I'm pretty sure that I'm correct, so here's the next question;

What was the name of the first defence formation used by Isildur in the Disaster of the Gladden Fields?
And what would have been the attacking formation, had the land been flatter?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 15, 2003)

He formed a Thangail, a shield-wall of two serried ranks that could be bent back at either end if outflanked, until at need it became a closed ring.

He would have formed a Dirnaith if the land would have been in his favor.

Who is called the Sheep-lord?


----------



## christopher (Mar 15, 2003)

You're not talking about a figure from _Bored of the Rings_ , are you??


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 15, 2003)

No I'm not.


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 16, 2003)

No, your not the only european...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *Who is called the Sheep-lord? *



Hallatan, the sheep-lord of Hyarastorni in Númenor.

Which elf was an ancestor of Elrond and a distant ancestor of Aragorn? P.S. We don't get to hear about him much at all!


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 16, 2003)

Hm...vague you are, but I'll haphazard a guess-Elmo?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *Hm...vague you are, but I'll haphazard a guess-Elmo? *



Elmo is not the one I had in mind. But since I was vague, you can either guess again, or post a new question.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 16, 2003)

I'll post a new question thanks.  

Hm....Which Elf wore his/her hair in long plaits braided with gold?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 16, 2003)

Aragorn II < Arathorn II < Arador < Argonui < Arathorn I < Arassuil < Arahad II < Aravorn < Aragost < Arahad I < Araglas < Aragorn I < Aravir < Aranuir < Arahael < Aranarth < Arvedui < Araphant < Araval < Arveleg II < Arvegil < Argeleb II < Araphor < Arveleg I < Argeleb I < Malvegil < Celebrindor < Celepharn < Mallor < Beleg < Amlaith < Eärendur < Elendur < Valandur < Tarondor < Tarcil < Arantar < Eldacar < Valandil < Isildur < Elendil < Amandil <<< Silmariën < Tar-Elendil < Tar-Amandil < Vardamir < Elros < *Eärendil* > Elrond

???


EDIT: Whoops- took too long


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 16, 2003)

The answer to my question was Galathil.



> Hm....Which Elf wore his/her hair in long plaits braided with gold?



I think it was Fingon.

What is the name of a river in Middle Earth, the meaning of which is "fresh-river"?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 16, 2003)

Yep it was Fingon.

The River Duilwen, was a River in Ossiriand and it was the one above adurant, where Beren and Luthein dwelt in Tol Galen.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 16, 2003)

O.K, new question. Who was the original captor of Gandalf, before Saruman came into existence?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 16, 2003)

Treebeard.

Who were the two well-known wise women of the First Age?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 16, 2003)

Andreth, of the house of Beor and Adanel, of the house of Hador.

Where was the first major western encampent of men?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 16, 2003)

Was it in Estolad?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 17, 2003)

Nope. I think I should change remove 'major' and change 'western' to known. It was not in Beleriand. 

So, where was the first KNOWN encampment of men?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 17, 2003)

Might it be the Vales of Anduin?

[PS: Christopher, I'm from Europe; Finland in fact. ]


----------



## Aulë (Mar 17, 2003)

Hildórien?


----------



## christopher (Mar 17, 2003)

Was it in Nevrast?

P.S. Good to see someone else from Europe here!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 17, 2003)

Nope, Nope and Nope.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 17, 2003)

Ladros?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 17, 2003)

It wasn't in Beleriand.


----------



## christopher (Mar 17, 2003)

Perhaps in the western vales of the White Mountains, I mean south of the Isen (Druwaith Iaur) Oh, eeuuhm, this is probably in Beleriand too; bugger! I give up.

Or did the Isen only came into being thousands of years later?
You say it wasn't Beleriand, could it the be Ossiriand?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 17, 2003)

I could give you a clue if you want.


----------



## christopher (Mar 17, 2003)

Please do!


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 17, 2003)

Araw's (Sindarin for Orome) Kine (Oxen) can be found close to here.


----------



## christopher (Mar 17, 2003)

The Sea of Rhun?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 17, 2003)

Correct. You are free to post a new question.


----------



## christopher (Mar 17, 2003)

Turumbar went to Nargothrond where he was given another or perhaps better, a second, elvish, name. What was this name and what did it mean?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 17, 2003)

Agarwaen, son of Umarth - the Bloodstained, son of Ill-fate.


----------



## christopher (Mar 17, 2003)

No, sorry, that answer is wrong. He gave himself that name. YOu see, the name I search is the name that was given him there by the elves.

P.S. Since it is 01:00 at night here I'm going to bed, so I'll read your answer in the morning. 

Christopher.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 17, 2003)

Sorry.

Adanedhel for his beauty and noble bearing.
Mormegil the Black Sword of Nargothrond.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

Thurin-the secret by Finduilas.


----------



## christopher (Mar 18, 2003)

Melo you are correct!
Adanedhel or man-elf. Go ahead asks us a question preciousss, asks us asks us asks us.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

Who was the King of Rohan that settled Harrowdale?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 18, 2003)

Aldor the Old


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

Correct.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 18, 2003)

What did Tolkien originally call Arathorn II?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

Celegorn.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 18, 2003)

Correct


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

Hm....new question.

Before the idea about slaying 70 Trolls, the mighty Hurin Thalion slew a large number of a diffrent evil race. What was it and how many?


----------



## christopher (Mar 18, 2003)

I was doubting about dwarves, but you do not call dwarves evil, do you.


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 18, 2003)

Some yrch maybe?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

Numbers please as well as race.


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 18, 2003)

So I was right...


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

I never said you were right. None of the answers have conatined numbers, and I was veryfing that numbers were needed as well as race.


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh, well...hehe


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

100 Orcs


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

Right you are.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

In the first draft of The Hobbit, what was these characters original names?
1. Smaug
2. Thorin
3. Gandalf


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 18, 2003)

oo i'd like to hear this answer...


----------



## Tuilin (Mar 19, 2003)

Gandalf-Olorin...?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

No sorry.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2003)

I suppose the answers are in HoME?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 19, 2003)

They're not in any HoME I've read, 1,2, 5, 6,7, 10, 11 or 12 and they're not in 3 or 4, or 8 or 9, for that matter, (Well I don't think they are). Where the hell did you get the Hobbit drafts!?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

The answers will not be found in the HoME books.
I have the answer and quote ready if you would like.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd like it... but i wouldnt wana ruin the fun for everyone else!

Did you by any chace get this answer...er question... from the Letters of JRR Tolkien?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

No it is not in Letters even though he does talk about how he got Gandalf from the Voluspa where it is spelt Gandalfr. Letters #297


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, could you name the source as a hint then?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

The Annotated Hobbit
Revised and Expanded edition
Annotated by Douglas A. Anderson

A must have for any Tolkien fan.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 21, 2003)

I know Strider was origonaly Trotter... but thats not the question...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 21, 2003)

I GOT IT! Yay! 

Smaug - Pryftan
Thorin - Gandalf, the head dwarf 
Gandalf - Bladorthin


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 21, 2003)

100% Correct

The Annotated Hobbit - Introduction


> Stage A. A six-page handwritten manuscript of Chapter 1 (the opening pages are missing). This is the earliest surviving manuscript, in which the dragon is named Pryftan, and the head dwarf Gandalf, and the wizard Bladorthin.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 22, 2003)

Hmm, I think I like the published names better (although Pryftan sounds great). 
You're up Elendil!


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 22, 2003)

I do like the finished names alot better.

I have been searching and can't find it but I have read that Gandalfr (it's not misspelled) in the Voluspa translates to Elf-staff, and Eikinskjaldi translates to Oakenshield. I just remember it because Elf-staff fits Gandalf so well.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Melko,
I see that you got your name fixed.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 22, 2003)

Hello Lasgalen
Yes got it fixed, Thank You very much.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

What were the pillars of Menegroth made to resemble?


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 22, 2003)

The likeness of the beeches of Orome.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

Ouch. I thought it was harder than it was. Oh well... You're up, Lasgalen.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 22, 2003)

Who forged Beleg's sword?

-Lasgalen


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

Eol the Dark Elf. I will post my question in a minute.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

What did Men call the people of King Felagund?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 22, 2003)

Nomin.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

Good job, and you're up.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 22, 2003)

Before Beren, the Nandor and the Ents, who took out the Dwarves of Nogrod after they stole the Silmaril and sacked Doriath?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

The Laiquendi


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 23, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 23, 2003)

By the Elves at Menegroth?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

Green Elves


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 23, 2003)

No.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

Any hints?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 23, 2003)

One of them was a hasty-riser when angered, according to his mom that is. The other translated a lot of Dwarven legends and was good friends with them. They led a force of their men.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok I'll throw out some names a friend gave me, Caranthir and Maedhros


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Mar 26, 2003)

Ufedhin and Bodruith? (Although, this answer is not compatible with your latest post). Failing that, another hint, perhaps?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Mar 26, 2003)

Celegorm (Tyelcormo) and Curufin in the ToY 'B' in WotJ is what Inderjit is looking for.

Name the fourth son of Finwe.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Mar 26, 2003)

I know of no fourth son, I know of Fëanor, FIngolfin, and Finarfin, and his daughters, Findis, Finvain, and Faniel, but I don't know of a fourth son


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Mar 27, 2003)

Look harder.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Mar 27, 2003)

Is this a trick question relating to the death of Finwë's first wife, Míriel?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Mar 27, 2003)

No, not a trick question (at least no more a trick question than referring to Finwe's _three_ daughters is a trick reply). Has nothing to do with Miriel.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 27, 2003)

Er....didn't Finwe only have three children in the final drafts? The only two that were left were Findis and Lalwende, though I can't remember Lalwende's Quenyarin name.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 27, 2003)

Would it be Finrod? (The draft name for Finarfin)


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> Er....didn't Finwe only have three children in the final drafts? The only two that were left were Findis and Lalwende, though I can't remember Lalwende's Quenyarin name.



Are the trivia questions limited to 'final drafts'?

You are probably thinking of 'Irime' (Lalwende). But my question has nothing to do with Finwe's daughters.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> Would it be Finrod? (The draft name for Finarfin)


No, that would still be Finwe's third son. The fourth is a seperate character.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 27, 2003)

Finrun was the fourth son of Finwe, in HoME 4, in the early draftings of the Quenta. Didn't his surname translate into 'ever-sorrowful'?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 27, 2003)

QUOTE]Are the trivia questions limited to 'final drafts'?[/QUOTE] 

No. I was just replying Manwe's post on the 'three daughters' of Finwe. My question on the Celegorm and Curufin certainly wasn't a 'final-draft' one.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> Finrun was the fourth son of Finwe, in HoME 4, in the early draftings of the Quenta. Didn't his surname translate into 'ever-sorrowful'?



Finrun Felageomor ('very sorrowful'). It was in name-lists associated with thetranslations of the Quenta into Old English.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyhow, whilst we are on obscure Finwean references, who was Finwe the third?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

Nelyafinwe?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 28, 2003)

I'd like his/her name in it's common Sindarnized form, please.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 28, 2003)

Maedhros

-Lasgalen


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 28, 2003)

Well done! Now you're up....


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 28, 2003)

What is the Elf name for Hill of Slain?

-Lasgalen


----------



## Elwe Singollo (Mar 28, 2003)

I dont have my books with me, but I think Sam and Rosie had 13 children.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elwe Singollo _
> *I dont have my books with me, but I think Sam and Rosie had 13 children. *


 I think you accidently posted in the wrong thread. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

Hmmm, Haudh-en-Ndengin


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 28, 2003)

Haudh-en-Ndengin is correct.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Aulë (Mar 29, 2003)

What was Prentice's real name?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Mar 29, 2003)

Gaffer Gamgee.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 29, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Mar 29, 2003)

Prentice is not a character, surely? I take it you're intending the (Middle English) word?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 30, 2003)

Prentice is a character in one of Tolkien's books.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 1, 2003)

Dang, Pippin, you ask some tricky q's! I think I should get the HoME collection, and a similar book dating pre-publishing times, or I'll be buried in strange names and unrevised place-names! 
Haha, I read 'Smith oof Wootton Major', as well as 'Farmer Giles of Ham', on the very day I posted this.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 1, 2003)

It's not HoMe, thats for sure, so don't bother. A clue Pippin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 1, 2003)

Oooh, I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner. 

Prentice was called Alf, if I remember correctly. It's been a long time since I read "Smith of Wooton Major".

What are the two kinds of hope for the Elves called?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 1, 2003)

Sam Gamgee is the answer for Pippin Took's question, isn't it?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

No, the answer was 'Alf, the King of Faery' (from _Smith of Wootton Major_). Ith answered correctly.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 1, 2003)

Estel and Amdir.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 1, 2003)

Who was the first Prince of the Noldor to die?


----------



## Beleg (Apr 1, 2003)

You mean Prince? OR Princess too? I think Finwe?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

Dilwë


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 1, 2003)

Both wrong. Finwe wasn't a Noldorin prince.

Edit: No I mean PRINCE. The answer is not Elenwe.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

Ambarto


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

What was the name of the sandman that Roverandom meets on his journey?


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 1, 2003)

I thought Feanor was the first Prince to die.  

-Lasgalen


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Apr 1, 2003)

Fëanor wasn't a prince when he died. Since Finwë died, Fëanor became king of the Noldor.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 2, 2003)

So, the answer to Aule's question is Psamathos Psamatides. What was Beor's name before he took service with Finrod?


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 2, 2003)

Balan.

I guess no one knew or wanted to hunt down the answer to my question, so here is another.

List the Ainulindale versions as named by Christopher Tolkien (example, Aindulindale A), in chronological order, and give very breif explaination for when and how they developed from the previous version.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 4, 2003)

Which Ainu *did* have a name that was later that of a dwarf that Bilbo journeyed with? (Believe me, I hunted ).

There is a myriad of differences between the versions: interested readers should refer to THoMe Vol. 10.

*Ainulindalë A*

*Ainulindalë B*
Written in the 1930s, before TLotR, the World is in existence and has been given Being by Ilúvatar before the Ainur enter.

*Ainulindalë C**
Always insignificant differences to *C*, for example: "The Valar arrayed themselves in the form and temper some as of male and some as of female [although, physically, they were neither]."

*Ainulindalë C*
The World is a Vision that has not been given Being.

*Ainulindalë D*
In this version, belonging closely in time with *C*, the World is created by Ilúvatar's command, "_Ea!_"


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 5, 2003)

That looks pretty correct to me.  You're probably safe to post a question.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 6, 2003)

Of which of his clans of air-spirits did Manwë *not* specifically ask to guide Ilsaluntë?


In answer to your original question, Nóm: Óin, the Gnomish form of Uinen, the Lady of the Sea and spouse of Ossë, was later the name of a dwarf that Bilbo journeyed with.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 6, 2003)

Hmm....the Suruli maybe?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 6, 2003)

Nope...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 7, 2003)

NEEKERBREEKERS!!!

They are flies!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 7, 2003)

What?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 7, 2003)

Joke...

Neekerbreekers are flies, so that would make them creatures of the air. Im just turing them into spirits as a joke... 

get it?...


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 7, 2003)

Neekerbreekers... being a name, coined by Sam, for the creatures that inhabited the reeds of the Midgewater Marshes that squeaked 'neek-breek, breek-neek' all night. They were presumed to be, by the Hobbits, 'evil relatives of crickets.'


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, whatever they're called, they fly. And it was only a joke.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 9, 2003)

These HoME questions are getting along very slowly..


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 9, 2003)

I agree, Lantarion. Not all of us have all 12 vol of HoME. (I only have 3) These obscure questions are discouraging, but I am very tenacious. You all can't get rid of me that easily   

-Lasgalen


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm surprised no one's answered the latest question yet, as it really isn't that difficult at all; it only requires one HoMe volume, if even that, to answer.

Inderjit S has already dropped a whopping hint...


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 11, 2003)

Well drop another, because we don't seem to be getting it!!


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 11, 2003)

The answer is, of course, the Mánir.  

What did Danuin, Ranuin and Fanuin fulfill?


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 11, 2003)

Danuin, Ranuin and Fanuin are spirits of time. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 11, 2003)

Danuin=Day
Fanuin=Year
Ranuin=Month


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 11, 2003)

What did they fulfill (or because of what did they come into the picture)?


----------



## Niniel (Apr 12, 2003)

They introduced the counting of time, is that what you mean?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2003)

They came into the picture because of the creation of the sun+moon and hence the beggining of the counting of 'time'.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 12, 2003)

Inderjit S: you had the closest answer.

I was looking for "the Music of the Ainur": Danuin, Ranuin and Fanuin fulfilled (or they came into the picture because of) the Music of the Ainur.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2003)

Who was the great-Uncle of Isildur?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 12, 2003)

Is the great uncle the Grandfathers brother, or the Uncles dad? I just have my family terms mixed up...


----------



## Beleg (Apr 12, 2003)

Nùmendil


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2003)

Grandfathers brother.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 12, 2003)

Elentir would be the great-Uncle. Nùmedil is the great-grandad.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2003)

Right you are, continue....


----------



## Beleg (Apr 12, 2003)

At the time of War of the Ring, Approximately How old were the Fire Beacons of Gondor?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Apr 12, 2003)

The full beacon system was not more than 500 years old at the time of the War of the Ring.

Before Thorin and Co left Rivendell, Bilbo was given something atypical for Hobbits, what?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 13, 2003)

> _From 'The Hobbit: An Unexpected Party'_
> "Indeed for your old grandfather Took's sake, and for the sake of poor Belladonna, I will give you what you asked for."
> "I beg your pardon, I haven't asked for anything!"
> "Yes, you have! Twice now. My pardon. I give it to you. In fact I will go as far as to send you on this adventure..."


Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Apr 13, 2003)

No. That was 'given' him while in the Shire. What was he given before leaving Rivendell?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

I presume that this isn't found in the standard copy of "The Hobbit"?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Apr 13, 2003)

It is not mentioned in the _narrative_ of _The Hobbit_.


----------



## Eriol (Apr 13, 2003)

Shoewear 

I think it was boots, more exactly.

This is a cute one: Give the elvish names of six planets...


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Eärendil (Venus), Carnil (Mars), Alcarinquë (Jupiter) Nénar (Neptune), Luinil (Uranus) and Lumbar (Saturn)


----------



## Eriol (Apr 13, 2003)

Correct. Cute, isn't it? I had a running bet with myself that whoever got it would not include Arda/Ambar .


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Name 15 Elvish colours.

(This is a doozy  )


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 13, 2003)

luin/luinë 
Grey: _mista_ or _sinda_
laiqua 
carnë/narwa 
Silver: _telpë_
Yellow: _malina_
Brown: _varnë_
culuina 
White: _ninquë_ or _lossë_
Black: _morë_
Golden: _laurëa_

Whoo, can't get anymore.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 14, 2003)

That's eleven; here's four more:
copper-coloured: bgaer
dark brown: baran
pale blue: elw
swart: donn

To which of the Nine may be compared the name of what path that was blocked forever when the Elves left Valinor, meaning what?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 14, 2003)

Woah... either tahts alot of questions, I'm bad at grammar, or you mistyped? I don't understand the question. What all are you asking?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 14, 2003)

One question, with three parts...


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 18, 2003)

bump.
[wonders why these questions take so long to answer]


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

Which 'nine' are you referring to? The Nazgul or the FOTR?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 18, 2003)

YIKES!  Where do you people come up with these? Give us a hint, or me at least, is it to do with Aragorn?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

Gimli?

(One out of nine chance of being correct  )


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 18, 2003)

Lol. 

I have my reason for saying Aragorn. I just don't want to look like complete idiot by taking a huge guess in the absolute wrong direction.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm gonna say Boromir. Cuz Legolas means Green-leaf, A dwarf wouldnt be named after an Elvish reference, Aragorn is taken, and why would a Hobbit be named after a blocked elvish road?

As to what rout? The 'Straight way'?

As to Meaning What? Im guessing Boromir means 'Jewel' because Jewels (The Silmarills) are what drove the Elves out of Aman in the first place, and I think I remember reading somewhere about what Boromir means... It was either Boromir or Faramir that means 'Jewel'.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's a *big* hint...

Answer the question "What path was blocked forever when the Elves left Valinor?" first.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 18, 2003)

Thats not a fair question! The Noldo were just condemned from entering the Undying lands again after the kinslaying. The Enchanted isles were set up as a border. What way was blocked? The one that the Enchanted Isles gaurds! Is there a name? I never encountered one!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a feeling it is in HoMe...even more so a feeling it's in HoMe V...even more so a feeling it's in the first Silmarillion...I don't know...just a feeling. I need to read it before I can be sure.

Is it in HoMe?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 18, 2003)

Ack, you didn't give me the clue I wanted, so here goes. It is Aragorn, known as Elessar, whose name is similar to the the Lonely Isle, also named Tol Eressea. 

I also believe that the only human to cross this magical border was somehow the ancestor of Elrond, and therefore Arwen, whom Aragorn married. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 18, 2003)

Tol Eressea isn't a path. It's an island. But that's a very good guess still


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White_
> Ack, you didn't give me the clue I wanted, so here goes. It is Aragorn, known as Elessar, whose name is similar to the the Lonely Isle, also named Tol Eressea.
> 
> I also believe that the only human to cross this magical border was somehow the ancestor of Elrond, and therefore Arwen, whom Aragorn married. Please correct me if I'm wrong.



Not Aragorn and not Tol Eressëa.

Anamatar IV: Yes; it is in the earliest of the HoMe.


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 18, 2003)

> Tol Eressea isn't a path. It's an island. But that's a very good guess still


 Lol yes, I see the error of my way.  I was thinking of what was blocking a certain path.  

Oh well, I don't have HoMe


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

OK, since I have no idea of what this path's name is, I'll just post all the meanings of the names of the nine to help solve this nasty question.

'Gimli': Fire
'Boromir': Faithful Jewel
'Legolas': Green Leaf
'Aragorn': Lord, or King
'Gandalf': Wand Elf
'Mithrandir': Gray Wanderer
'Frodo': Wise by experience
'Peregrin': Traveller in strange countries
'Samwise': Half wise
'Meriadoc': ???


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 19, 2003)

What are some other names?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

'Estel': Hope
'Thorongil': Eagle of the Star
'Envinyatar': The Renewer
'Elessar': Elfstone
'Olórin': Dreams


They are the only variations I can think of.


----------



## Tuilin (Apr 19, 2003)

Is the path Olore Malle?
Hm, so if it is, is it Olorin? Sounds similar...


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh yeah! Everything has fallen into place.

Gandalf (Olórin, whick means Dreams) may be compared to the name of the path blocked forever (Olore Malle) when the Elves left Valinor. Olore Malle means the Path of Dreams.


----------



## Tuilin (Apr 19, 2003)

So Im right 
Have I answerd the entire question or is there something more?
Edit: Never mind, Aule answerd that.


----------



## Tuilin (Apr 19, 2003)

How many teeth has Gollum??


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

That would have to be six.

(Yay! The first non-HoME question in a long time  )


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

OK, what title was shared by both a Hobbit and a Dragon?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 19, 2003)

Hmm, let me see..
Ancalagon the _Black_.. Don't tthink so.
Smaug the _Golden_.. Not sure, but perhaps not.
Glaurung was also called the Golden.. But I don't think it was him, unless a Hobbit was called the 'Worm of Morgoth'. 

I can't think of any other dragons.. Unless you're counting the dragon from 'Farmer Giles of Ham'?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

No, this dragon resided in Middle Earth. (Aren't I nice? Giving you a hint this early.  )


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 19, 2003)

*Gold*ilocks?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

lol
No, Goldilocks wasn't a title for a Hobbit: It was a name.


----------



## Tuilin (Apr 19, 2003)

Wasnt it something like Smaug the magnificent and merry the magnificent??

Dragons live


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 19, 2003)

Ohh thats a GREAT answer...


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

Yep, that's correct Tuilin.
You're up.


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Ohh thats a GREAT answer... *


 I seem to detect a certain amount of bitterness....


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 21, 2003)

Uhhhh, Tuilin? 

I think I'll try and PM him.


----------



## Tuilin (Apr 21, 2003)

PM me you mean?? Im female, so Im not "him".
Sorry for not posting a question, I forgot 
Well, lets see...Im horrible at making questions.I hate it 

In wich year was Fili born??


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

The year 2859 of the Third Age


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 21, 2003)

Let's make it a habit that if you know your answer is completely correct without any possible doubt, just post a question along with the answer, ok?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry, I was off hunting down a question.


When was King Narmacil II born?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

What is Sauron!

I have no idea!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain_
> What is Sauron!
> 
> I have no idea!


Er..what do you mean?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 22, 2003)

"When was King Narmacil II born?"

Does it really need explaining?


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *"When was King Narmacil II born?"
> 
> Does it really need explaining? *


 Erm, Aule, I think Lantarion was referring to 


> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain_
> What is Sauron!
> 
> I have no idea!



Heh, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Tuilin (Apr 22, 2003)

Uhm...Sauron is a Maia, if that is what you meant?!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 22, 2003)

King NarmaKil the second, was Gondor's 29th King and was born in the T.A 1684.

In Aman, if Feanor was talking to Celegorm ,what name would he be most likely call him by?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 22, 2003)

"Sonny Boy"


lol, no
Seriously though: "Tyelkormo"?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 22, 2003)

No.


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 22, 2003)

Teleporno

-Lasgalen


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 22, 2003)

No, Teleporno was Celeborn's Telerin name. *giggles at the name TELEPORNO*


----------



## Aulë (Apr 22, 2003)

lol- Yes, that name is just asking for trouble.  

CelegorN?

And where did you find this impossible question? HoME 11?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 23, 2003)

Celegorn is a dated version of Celegorm's Sindarnized name so..
NO. Celegorn was also once the name of Aragorn's father.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 23, 2003)

Wasn't that Celethorn?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Apr 23, 2003)

'Turkafinwe' was his 'father-name' ('Turko', is the shortened form).

Who was Lungorthin?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 24, 2003)

Lungorthin was a Balrog, head of Morgoth's guard i think, though still under Gothmog's command. 

Your answer was right, Elenion, though I think that he would've been called Turko, since the 'Finwe' prefix is on all of Feanor's sons, plus Finarfin and Fingoflin.

Aule-Celegorn was one of quite a few of Arathorn IIs 'sketch' names. Tolkien sure liked changing names.

NEW QUESTION-Originally, the Sandyman's set up a factory in the Shire, after Frodo and co had left-but what did it make?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 28, 2003)

Ted Sandyman's Mill produced flour.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 28, 2003)

Not the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 28, 2003)

Biscuits?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 28, 2003)

yes


----------



## Aulë (Apr 28, 2003)

What is Emyn Rhain also known as?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 28, 2003)

the 'Border Hills'? Another answer to this could be the Mannish translation of the Sindarin name, which was 'Green Hills'.


----------



## Chymaera (Apr 29, 2003)

What was the word that Orcs used for Elves in the Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 29, 2003)

Correct Inder, you're up.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 29, 2003)

What is the point of posting a question when a answer to the last question hasn't been confirmed and a new question hasn't been asked? 

The only Orkish term I can find in LoTR is 'Tark' which was their name for the Dunedain, and the only Orkish word I can find for Elves if 'Golug' for the Noldor from the Narn. You're question is void anyway....

Anyway, to continue, the new question is what was the original name of the Sources of Narog?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 29, 2003)

Eithel Ivrin?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 29, 2003)

ORIGINAL as in earlier name of Eithel Ivrin.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 29, 2003)

'Ivrinin lähde'?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 29, 2003)

No.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 29, 2003)

Ivrineithel?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 29, 2003)

What are the names of two cordials mentioned in the HoMe and to whom are they attributed?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 30, 2003)

Miruvor- Gandalf carried a flask of it with him to help the Company of the Ring on their southward journey.

Orc Liquor- Uglúk gave it to Merry and Pippin whilst travelling through Rohan


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 30, 2003)

The first is correct; but to whom is it attributed?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 30, 2003)

What do you mean?
As in who invented it?
Or are you wanting us to say that it's the Cordial of Imladris?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 30, 2003)

The Miruvor was the 'cordial of the Valar' and is a stem of a longer Valinorean word. It was served in feasts etc in Valinor.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë_
> 'Ivrinin lähde'?


OMG! That's perfect Finnish, for "[The] Spring of Ivrin"!! 
Did Tolkien actually use that?! 
The more correct form (i.e. the Spring*s* of Ivrin) would be "Ivrinin lähteet"..


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Apr 30, 2003)

I mean, who produced miruvor? The answer is obvious now (Elrond), so I will let you go next.

Inderjit S has given to whom is attributed the second cordial I was looking for, _miruvórë_.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 2, 2003)

What was the anesse of Olwe?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 2, 2003)

Singollo (Sindikollo / Sindicollo).


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 3, 2003)

Isn't Singollo associated with Elwë, not Olwë?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 3, 2003)

Yes, it is. 


> Two lords they had, for their numbers were great: Elwë Singollo (which signifies Greymantle) and Olwë his brother.


By the way, what is an anesse?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 3, 2003)

Nick/after name. Ilusia was wrong as Ithryluin said Sindicollo was Elwe's Anasse.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 3, 2003)

Olwë is the later name of Elwë, brother of Thingol; hence why I suggested Singollo, etc.

How about Solwë?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 3, 2003)

Nope. Guess again.....


----------



## Tar-Elenion (May 3, 2003)

Ciriaran.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (May 4, 2003)

*Who* is _Aman_?


----------



## Lantarion (May 4, 2003)

Manwë.

What is the Heofonsýl, and how is it related to Manwë?


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2003)

Meneltarma
'Pillar of Heaven', a mountain of Númenor, upon which was a great temple of Eru Ilúvatar 

??


----------



## Lantarion (May 4, 2003)

Yes, but also...


----------



## Inderjit S (May 5, 2003)

Also means Taniquetil in Aduinac, the residence of Manwe and Varda.

If you lived on Agar's hill what would you call the men of Numenor?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (May 6, 2003)

Go-hilleg.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 6, 2003)

correct, go on...


----------



## Tar-Elenion (May 6, 2003)

_Aduni_ is?


----------



## Confusticated (May 7, 2003)

The name of Westron in the Westron tongue.


Also Adunaic for 'the west' in Lowdham's Report.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (May 7, 2003)

Correct (I was looking for the first one).


----------



## Confusticated (May 7, 2003)

Unless all things that grow in the earth should sing together making unto their queen an offering of song to be laid before the throne of Iluvatar, the beauty and majesty of what could not be told?


----------



## Tuilin (May 7, 2003)

The trees of Valinor?


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2003)

(If Tuilin's reply is incorrect): ...Arda?


----------



## baragund (May 8, 2003)

From your question, I think the queen you are referring to is Yavanna, so I would say either the two trees of Valinor or the Sun and the Moon.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 8, 2003)

Ea?


----------



## Confusticated (May 8, 2003)

All incorrect. 

A _who + specific_, will be the answer.

For example: Luthien singing vs. Luthien


Enjoy


----------



## Tuilin (May 10, 2003)

So it cant be the Trees of Valinor and the Silmarils then...?!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

World Peace!?

No probly not...


----------



## Confusticated (May 11, 2003)

Didn't expect this question was as difficult as it seems to be. I have had a couple people PM me about it, or ask me about it on MSN Messenger.

So here is a hint: Look to the words of Pengolodh for the answer.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 11, 2003)

The wuote Nom specified is taken from Ainulindale C, and it is Pengolodoh's comments about Yavanna, who he saw, evidently before the rebellion.

New Question: 

Which Elf assited Dirhavael in the writing of the Narn?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 11, 2003)

I missed the answer to Nóm's question.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 11, 2003)

It was in my post that statment was about YAVANNA.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Unless all things that grow in the earth should sing together making unto their queen an offering of song to be laid before the throne of Iluvatar, the beauty and majesty of [color=sky blue]Yavanna[/color] could not be told. *



So, this is the answer to Nóm's question then?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm_
> 
> A _who_ + _specific_, will be the answer.


----------



## Aulë (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *New Question:
> 
> Which Elf assited Dirhavael in the writing of the Narn? *


Andvír?

And Nom's question still hasn't been answered.


----------



## Confusticated (May 12, 2003)

I was looking for "Yavanna in the likeness of a Tree" but I accept Inderjit's answer. He gave the location, anyone could easily find it now.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 12, 2003)

Stupid old me  Nom might as well post a new question.


----------



## Aulë (May 12, 2003)

Inder, what was the answer to your question then?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 12, 2003)

That will be my NEXT question, after I get a answer to a question. 

It wasn't Andvir.


----------



## spirit (May 12, 2003)

what is the answer then?


----------



## Aulë (May 12, 2003)

Mablung of Doriath 


What is 'The Shadow of the Shadow'?


----------



## spirit (May 13, 2003)

this is a guess.
The balrog
(99.999% it is wrong)


----------



## Aulë (May 13, 2003)

Nope, that's incorrect.


----------



## spirit (May 13, 2003)

thought so...
The answer is probably v. easy!


----------



## Inderjit S (May 13, 2003)

Aldarion and Erendis/The Mariners Wife?


----------



## Aulë (May 13, 2003)

Yep

Otherwise known as Indis i·Ciryamo


----------



## spirit (May 13, 2003)

i am too dumb...?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 13, 2003)

Due to my charitable nature and that I cannot think of another question I will alow spirit to post a question. But just this once mind....


----------



## spirit (May 14, 2003)

What!! I cant really think of a HARD questoin so i will pass on to Aule


----------



## Aulë (May 14, 2003)

Who is Óswine's grandson?


----------



## Lasgalen (May 14, 2003)

Was it Æelfwine?


----------



## Aulë (May 14, 2003)

Yep


----------



## Lasgalen (May 14, 2003)

What is the name of the wise woman that Finrod had a debate with?


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 14, 2003)

Andreth.


----------



## Lasgalen (May 14, 2003)

Correct


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 14, 2003)

What are the two (distinct) earlier names of the landlord of the inn at Bree?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 14, 2003)

Timothy Titus/Barney Butterbur.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 15, 2003)

Good enough... (Barney being short for Barnabas). Your turn!


----------



## Inderjit S (May 15, 2003)

Which 'race' of men was taught farming etc by the Entwives?



Hm....either the Quiz is dead or no one knows the answer. Heres a clue:

The son of one of the leaders of this 'race' of men had a namesake in Pen-arduin.


----------



## Lantarion (May 22, 2003)

Woah, too hard.
I didn't know that _all_ of the questions in this thread had to be from the HoME series..


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2003)

They DON'T Lantifex. It's just that so many questions have been asked they're probably running out of material. 


*hasn't posted here in ages* I haven't posted here in SOOO long...and I'm still subscribed to the thread. So I thought I'd try to keep up my Tolkien knowledge by posting here more frequently.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 22, 2003)

> I didn't know that all of the questions in this thread had to be from the HoME series



Yes because all other questions are too easy.

I'll give it until Saturday, if not a new question will be posed.


----------



## Lantarion (May 23, 2003)

Hmm, good point. I suppose I should start buying the series double-quick! (I just finished BoLT 1, so I'm like 9.5% complete towards completing the whole series )


----------



## Inderjit S (May 24, 2003)

Ah well....the answer is the BORRIM. 

New Question: What physical feature was the Noldoran especially noted for. (this should be quite tricky, esp. finding out what 'Noldoran' was known better as.)


----------



## Aulë (May 24, 2003)

I presume that we should be looking for Gnomes then?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2003)

The Noldoran = Finwë

He had brilliant grey-blue eyes, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 26, 2003)

Yes, ithrynluin you are right. And you wonder why I thought Finwe was hot.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2003)

What is the Telerin word for the Dark Elves?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 26, 2003)

The 'Pendi'?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2003)

Something missing there...


----------



## Inderjit S (May 27, 2003)

Ah Moripendi.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Wasn't it the Mori_q_endi?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2003)

Inderjit's turn.

Moripendi is the Telerin name for the Elves of Darkness.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 3, 2003)

Inderjit seems to have forgotten about his turn.. Well, I'll post a question.

What are the three Gnomish names of the sister of the ancient Vala who spoke for Melko when he was brought in chains from Utumna?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 5, 2003)

Will no one answer? 
I'll post a hint next time..


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, I'm sad to see that nobody has even attempted an answer yet.. But here comes a whopping hint.

This Vala and her 'brother' were dropped at an early point and did not appear in the published Silmarillion. 
I'm still looking for three of her names, in Gnomish.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 6, 2003)

The two Vala are Makar and his sister Meássë. I can't find any alternate names for Meássë in BoLT1.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

Ah, keep trying: it's in there.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Jun 6, 2003)

Meássë's names in the Gnomish Lexicon are: Mechos, Mechothli and Magrintha.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2003)

Well done! 
You're up.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Jun 7, 2003)

What was always the most populous region of Númenor?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 7, 2003)

The lands of the king... Arandor, I think. Close to Armenelos.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Jun 7, 2003)

Armenelos, the City of the Kings. You're up!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 10, 2003)

Gah, again people are forgetting their turn!  
Well I guess I'll go again then .

What would be the Khuzdul rendering of "valley of shadowed rills", in a single word?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Lantarion, I indeed forgot it...

And I have no idea about yours, though it does not _seem_ so hard.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2003)

Azanulbizar ?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 10, 2003)

Yup! 
Now don't go lolly-gagging, ask the next question!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2003)

Lolly-what???? 

What are the Sindarin names of the sons of Fëanor?


----------



## Lasgalen (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Lolly-what????
> 
> What are the Sindarin names of the sons of Fëanor? *


 Maedhros, Maglor, Celegorm, Caranthir, Curufin, Amrod & Amras.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2003)

Errr...Isn't that Quenyan?


----------



## Lasgalen (Jun 10, 2003)

Those are the Sindarized versions of their names. The Quenyan names are Nelyafinwë, Kanafinwë, Turkafinwë, Morifinwë etc.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 11, 2003)

> Kanafinwë


LOL, _kana_ means 'chicken' in Finnish! 
Ahem, but wow, well known, Lasgalen. Which HoME volume are their Quenya names in?

Oops, sorry.. Back to topic! Lasgalen, you're up.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 11, 2003)

I found this in HoME12


> *XI THE SHIBBOLETH OF FËANOR*
> _The names of the Sons of Fëanor with the legend of the fate of Amrod_
> My father did not fulfil his intention to give in the 'excursus' an account of the names of the Sons of Fëanor (see note 32), but some pages of initial drafting are extant. The text begins legibly in ink, but at the end of the list of 'mother-names' changes to ball-point pen, and the legend of Amrod and Amras would be too illegible to reproduce had not my father gone over it and glossed the worst parts more clearly. There are many experimental etymological notes on the Eldarin words referring to red colour and copper, and on the names of the twin brothers, which are here omitted. In the first list I have added the Sindarin names for clarity.
> (1) [Maedros] Nelyafinwë 'Finwë third' in succession. (Nelyo)
> ...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 11, 2003)

Woah.

 

That was the longest quote I've ever seen


----------



## Lasgalen (Jun 11, 2003)

Who is the husband of Lëa-vinya?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 11, 2003)

Tulkas (Lea-vinya = Nessa).

What are the Dwarven, Quenya, Sindarin and Common Speech names for the proudest of the 7 Dwarf races?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't know, I don't have HoME12 (of wherever the asnwer is): but would the proudest race be that of Durin?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 12, 2003)

> _HoME12 - X Of Dwarves And Men: Relations of the Longbeard Dwarves and Men_
> For the Longbeards, though the proudest of the seven kindreds, were also the wisest and the most farseeing.


So the race is Longbeards.

Common Tongue: Longbeards
Khuzdul: Sigin-tarâg
Quenya: Andafangar
Sindarin: Anfangrim


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Your turn then.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2003)

Who is Banzîr?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 13, 2003)

A dwarf?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 13, 2003)

Samwise Gamgee?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 13, 2003)

Yep, Elendil is correct


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 13, 2003)

Who was the wife of Turgon and where did she die?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 13, 2003)

Elenwe, she died crossing the Helcaraxe?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yep, that is correct.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 15, 2003)

What did Bilbo think of the night before (the unexpected party) when he woke up and what made him think otherwise?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 15, 2003)

> _From the Hobbit: Roast Mutton_
> Up jumped Bilbo, and putting on his dressing-gown went into the dining-room. There he saw nobody, but all the signs of a large and hurried breakfast. There was a fearful mess in the room, and piles of unwashed crocks in the kitchen. Nearly every pot and pan he possessed seemed to have been used. The washing-up was so dismally real that Bilbo was forced to believe the party of the night before had not been part of his bad dreams, as he had rather hoped. Indeed he was really relieved after all to think that they had all gone without him, and without bothering to wake him up ("but with never and thank-you" he thought); and yet in a way he could not help feeling just a trifle dissapointed. The feeling surprised him.


He thought (or hoped/assumed) that the night before had ben a part of his bad dreams, and the dirty dishes made him think otherwise. 

What does Ottor Wæfre's wife's name mean in Old English (roughly)?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 16, 2003)

'*roughly*' = I will accept only two answers..


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 17, 2003)

Ottor Wæfre's was Eriol's former name and it signifies Waefre, which is Old English for Wandering, restless (Similar to Wayfarer which has a similar meaning). He changed his name from Ottor to Wæfre.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 17, 2003)

He asked for the name of my wife, not my former name.



I wish I knew...


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the magnificent, illustrious, marvelous Lantarion_
> What does Ottor Wæfre's wife's name mean in Old English (roughly)?


I even accidentally gave you a mild hint on MSN! Haw haw. 
Ok, hint: it's in BoLT1.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 19, 2003)

Cwen, it is 'woman, or 'wife'?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 20, 2003)

Ka-ching!  (It is both )
Your turn.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 21, 2003)

I forgot to check back.

Which art form do the Eldar most love, according to Pengolodh?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

Singing?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 22, 2003)

No, but a good guess, I think.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

Studying Languages (I don't know the right word for it)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

The Harp?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 30, 2003)

On the right track Eriol, but not quite what I am looking for.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jul 1, 2003)

Giving things names? Making words to better describe things?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 1, 2003)

Correct, Lasgalen.


'For the Eldar the making of speech is the oldest of the arts and the most beloved.'


----------



## Lasgalen (Jul 1, 2003)

Who is the spouse of Bridhil?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 8, 2003)

Beats me.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 8, 2003)

Manwe... or do you want Man or Manweg?


----------



## Beleg (Jul 8, 2003)

Where does Bridhill occur?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 8, 2003)

I know it from the Sil Sketch in Shaping of Middle-earth, and there CT says it is used in some of the Lays - so HoME III(which I have not read). Found out about Man and Manweg being gnomish for Manwe when I checked the BoLT appendix (don't recall seeing it in S or Q) just a few minutes ago to see what his gnomish name was... since Bridhil and Bredhil are the gnomish forms of Varda. Bridhil is also given in BoLT appendice.

In Noldorinwa Tim-Bridhil is given.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jul 8, 2003)

Nóm, you are correct. (Manwe, Man, Manweg- all are acceptable)


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 9, 2003)

Who was the father of Findobar?


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 14, 2003)

Findobar was the son of Fingon...


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 14, 2003)

Who's mother secretly named him Lomion (a Queyna name)?
(The name I am looking for is the name given to him by his father, it is Sindarin)


----------



## Lasgalen (Jul 14, 2003)

Maeglin's mother secretly named him Lomion.


How many tongues of fire did Glaurung have?


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 14, 2003)

Glaurung had seven tongues of fire...WHeeww!!!


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 14, 2003)

How did Fingolfin die and in what year was that?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 14, 2003)

First Age 456, he was crushed by Morgoth. 



What name did the dwarves have for their own special sign language?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 14, 2003)

Khuzdul?


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 14, 2003)

Acctually, citing the Sil, I think that the answer is the Cirth...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 14, 2003)

Whoops, I misread the question...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 14, 2003)

Me too... Thanks for pointing that out

And I'm gona play off a technicality which will really come back and bite TaranisCain in the bum...

the Cirith, not the Cirth.

But then again I could just have false hope in being correct, what with it being 11 and a half o'clock over here...


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 15, 2003)

I was not looking for cirth, though I would accept it due to the wording of my question, if not for the fact that the dwarves are not the only ones to use it and cirth is not a dwarvish word. I specificied "their own special" and asked for the dwarvish word.


The sign language is a body language, not runes.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 20, 2003)

Anyone know what the dwarves call their special language of gestures?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jul 20, 2003)

Still no answers? 

Iglishmek.

In Sindarin saying what word was considered the gravest 'insult'?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 20, 2003)

Morben?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jul 20, 2003)

No. The word would be directed at a person.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 20, 2003)

Must be "ego!"?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jul 20, 2003)

Correct.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 20, 2003)

Tolkien said the names Balin and Fundin being used in the visual representation of Balin's Tomb is "absurd" for what reason?


----------



## Aulë (Jul 27, 2003)

Because _Balin_ and _Fundin_ were not the Dwarves' real names, they were just 'outer names' given to them by Men. Names such as _Balin_ would not have appeared in any inscription using actual Khuzdul.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 27, 2003)

Not quite, Aule.

The dwarves' mannish/outer names would have been used in the inscription rather than their secret dwarf names.

You're on the right track though.


----------



## Aulë (Jul 28, 2003)

*Does some research*

Ah, here we go: (Straight out of PoME) Tolkien's point was that Balin and Fundin are actual Old Norse names used as 'translations' for the purpose of The Lord of the Rings. What he should have done in a visual representation of the tomb-inscription was to use, not of course their 'inner' names in Khuzdul, but their real 'outer' names which in the text of The Lord of the Rings are represented by Balin and Fundin.


----------



## Aulë (Jul 28, 2003)

OK, What was Fundin's draft name?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Aug 3, 2003)

Since Aule's question has been floating around for a few days, I'll go ahead and answer it, and try to keep the game moving. 



> Balin's father (Fundin in _The Hobbit_ as in LR) is here surprisingly Burin; this dwarf-name (found in Old Norse) had previously been given to Balin's son, in the first drafts for "The Council of Elrond" (pp. 395, 397), before he was replaced by Gimli son of Gloin (p. 400)


-_The Return Of The Shadow_, "The Mines of Moria"

New question, and probably too easy. (I don't post answers to trivia threads very often because I don't like coming up with new questions, perhaps because I spent so much time doing it for the ranking tests in the Guild of Tolkienology )

In The Red Book, what poem is noted as having "a hand had scrawled at its head _Frodos Dreme_."?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 6, 2003)

_The Sea-Bell_ (No. 15), from The Adventures of Tom Bombadil.

To which of the Valar did Sauron belong before being corrupted by Melkor?


----------



## Queen Arwen (Aug 8, 2003)

Aule! That question is too hard. Did I answer, or address the member Aule?  

Who was Elrond's youngest child?


----------



## Lasgalen (Aug 8, 2003)

Arwen. 

What was Mirkwood renamed after its cleansing?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 12, 2003)

Eryn Lasgalen

What are Aragorn's last recorded words before he finds the sapling?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 17, 2003)

"The Tree in the Court of the Fountain is still withered and barren. When shall I see a sign that it will ever be otherwise?"

I'm new here, but if I understand correctly, I get to post a question. I hope this one hasn't been asked before, but I don't care to read through all the previous pages. Anyways, here goes.

What was unique about the palantir of Osgiliath?


----------



## Beleg (Aug 18, 2003)

It was the Master Plantiri of the South.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 18, 2003)

You are correct!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 29, 2003)

Beleg, yurrup!


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

What is the Mound of the first sorrow?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 30, 2003)

The grave of Serindë in Aman, as I recall. Wait was it Serindë? And that wasn't her actual name... Agh, anyway you know what I mean.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

Wrong.


----------



## Lasgalen (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg _
> *What is the Mound of the first sorrow? *


 Cûm a Gumlaith where Fëanor's father was buried.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 1, 2003)

Yes go on. 
The name of Serinde wasn't contrived till much latter.


----------



## Lasgalen (Sep 1, 2003)

I am not good at thinking up questions.  

Name the sisters of Fingolfin.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 2, 2003)

Great question!! Damn hard..
Is it Findis, Finvain and Faniel?


----------



## Lasgalen (Sep 3, 2003)

Correct. Although Findis, Faniel, and Írimë would also be acceptable (depending on which volume of HoME you were using  )


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 4, 2003)

Yay! 

Allrightythen.. Give three earlier names of Finrod Felagund (later replaced).


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 5, 2003)

Inglor, Felagoth and Finrod Inglor. 

Finwe had two daughters, not three, btw. Faniel was dropped.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 5, 2003)

Good Inder, but I was actually looking for three versions of his title, donned by a prestegious member of TTF...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 5, 2003)

Nom, Gnome... and...Confusicated?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 5, 2003)

Nóm (never replaced that I know of?)

Widris, maybe Gnome and....?

Still not sure exactly what you are asking for.

going out on a limb here... Noldo, Golodh?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 7, 2003)

Nope, keep trying! 
I'll give a hint if poeple still don't find it.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 7, 2003)

But it is three versions of Nóm which were replaced, that you want?

You're not wanting Felagund's old english name, right? 

Whatever you are looking for I do not know of it, I think.

I guess a hint is needed.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 7, 2003)

Nóm, Nómin and Gnome?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 7, 2003)

Hmph, well it seems the question was a bit unspecific.. But it doesn't matter. I was actually looking for _Sômar_, _Widris_ and _Vidri_.. Nóm (the member this time ) was so close I'm going to give the next question to her.. Aulë was also close, but _Nómin_ was the name of the Noldor, not Finrod.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

Wait...before we move on will you explain the question and the answer to me? 
Sorry...I read this thread but only post if I know the answer, which for the most part I don't, only this time I'd like more info on this cos it's kind of confusing...


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 8, 2003)

Hehe, yeah sorry it was my fault, I worded it weirdly. 
I was looking for three names which Tolkien used as Finrod's title, before finally using 'Nóm'. The answer can only be found somewhere in the HoME series (in this case Volume 11), and Nóm (the member ) got at least one right in relation to the ones I was looking for (_Widris_).

This thread has slowly turned into a HoME Trivia base, because all the 'easier' questions have alreayd been answered. 
All clear?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2003)

What "is very good and like the drinking of wine"?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 9, 2003)

Er.. the music of the Solosimpi?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2003)

Solosimpi? What is that... some Middle-earth gorgon?  

Seriously now... no that is not the answer I was looking for. Of course if it says that about the music of the Solosimpi, I'll accept it. If so, just tell me where it is said. 

Here's a clue, it is said by a character who in a much later writing says something very much like it though not word for word. PS: I am drinking wine tonight... makes me think of wondering along the sea .

I think this moved to HoME questions in part because there is now a Silmarillion trivia thread over there in the Silmarillion forum and a Hobbit trivia. Another reason could be that HoME trivia questions are much easier to think of since you can pull anything out of a less known text and ask about it, and most people will have to look it up. But anyone with UT can take a good guess at my answer here.  I'm here to try to get folks to look up stuff about things that I think are cool... like Tuor, for example! 

Now the race is on!?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 12, 2003)

The West Wind?



> _Of Tuor And His Coming To Gondolin_
> The next morning he heard the same voice above his head, and looking up he saw three great white birds beating down the ravine against the westerly wind, and their strong wings shone in the new-risen sun, and as they passed over him they wailed aloud. Thus for the first time he beheld the great gulls, beloved of the Teleri. Then Tuor arose to follow them, and so that he might better mark whither they flew he climbed the cliff upon his left hand, and stood upon the top, and felt a great wind out of the West rush against his face; and his hair streamed from his head. And he drank deep of that new air, and said: *"This uplifts the heart like the drinking of cool wine!"* But he knew not that the wind came fresh from the Great Sea.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 12, 2003)

What are the two most binding things that the Incarnate must do with the life of their hröa?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2003)

Cool Aule... was using the BoLT though... to add spice. 

Let's see here....

Do you mean things which will cause an Ainu to become incarnate? and if so... I'll toss out evil deeds and hmm, use of the body to do things necessary to incarnate life... such as procreation, and probably eating and whatnot.

Does that cut it?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, that'll do.



> _Ósanwe-kenta_
> Pengolodh also cites the opinion that if a "spirit" (that is, one of those not embodied by creation) uses a hröa for the furtherance of its personal purposes, or (still more) for the enjoyment of bodily faculties, it finds it increasingly difficult to operate without the hröa. The things that are most binding are those that in the Incarnate have to do with the life of the hröa itself, its sustenance and its propagation. Thus eating and drinking are binding, but not the delight in beauty of sound or form. Most binding is begetting or conceiving.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2003)

Aule has read Osanwe-kenta?... hehe! Well I couldn't resist a question associated with Pengolodh... but now I have the task of thinking up a question. Darnit!

What is said to have had the scent of honey of many flowers?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 12, 2003)

> _LotR_
> When they came to make their meal, they found that the Elves had filled their bottles with a clear drink, pale golden in colour: it had the scent of a honey made of many flowers, and was wonderfully refreshing.



Miruvor 



Where were earthquakes known to occur?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation guys!  I'll step back now and watch...
I know maybe 3 things about HoME...and none of them are difficult enough for this quiz.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 13, 2003)

Anfuaglith or around about Angband?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 13, 2003)

Not the answer I was looking for...
But if you can provide a quote that validifies your answer, I'll accept it.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 15, 2003)

Mordor ?





Starflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 19, 2003)

Hmmm.
I think you lot need a hint...

It is told in either LotR or The Hobbit.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 19, 2003)

how about this one :

After the Dwarves were forced out of the Lonely Mountain by Smaug, many roads in Wilderland fell into disuse or were damaged or destroyed by floods, earthquakes, and encroaching marshland



Staflower


----------



## Aulë (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes
'The Lonely Mountain' was the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 19, 2003)

gosh

only took me two days


so I get to ask something again... 


hmmm



what were the proposals put forward at the Council of Elrond about what to do with the Ring?


I'm looking for 1) how many were put forward and 2) what were they and 3) ideally, who suggested what ?




that should keep the little grey cells working for a bit




Starflower


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 19, 2003)

1. Should be sent to Aman. Glorfindel. 

2. Give it to Tom Bombadil. Erestor.

3. Cast it into the Sea. Glorfindel.

4. It must be destroyed. Elrond outs it forward, though discusses by Gandalf and Frodo and others aware of plan. 

5. To use it against Sauron in war. Boromir.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 19, 2003)

*bowing* please go ahead



Starflower


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 24, 2003)

Ahem, Inder..?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry, been busy lately and totally forgot. Anyway a easy one for you, what is the link between the words 'Go-Hilleg' and 'Nunatani'?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 29, 2003)

Dunedain?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 30, 2003)

Correct


----------



## Aulë (Sep 30, 2003)

OK,

Which Númenórean's name has a meaning that is two words long which are homonym's of each other?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 4, 2003)

Er.. These are Númenórean Kings and Queens we're talking about, right? And a homonym is a word which looks exactly like another word but means something different (_trunk_: a storage case; a part of an elephant's body)? 
'Cause I skimmed over the Númenórean Rulers and didn't see any homonyms.. But I didn't translate them very well.. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll give you a hint: this person was never a King or Queen. 
And a homonym doesn't have to be spelt the same. It just has to sound the same.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 8, 2003)

Elendil? I dont think he ever was king...


----------



## Aulë (Oct 9, 2003)

Elendil means 'Elf-friend'...which is not a homonym...
Keep guessing.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

ok, I have racked my brains for a week now... only one I can come up with, who was not a king or queen is Vardamir Nolimon


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

Vardamir = sublime jewel
So that's not the answer...


I suppose you'd like another hint?
OK- this person lived for a time on Middle Earth.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

and this was a NUmenorean person ? gosh.... back to the books then


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

It's actually quite easy.
I'm surprised that noone has got it yet.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

is this a person actually born in Numenor ? or is it someone of Numenorean blood ? i am at my wits' end I have to confess...


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

He was born in Numenor.

No more hints


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

I give up
someone wiser than me answer...


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 13, 2003)

BAH?! Hmmm Ar-Pharazon?


----------



## Aulë (Oct 13, 2003)

Ar-Pharazon = Golden King

Not a homonym. 
Also, he was a king (hence the 'Ar'  ).


----------



## Starflower (Oct 14, 2003)

ok i confess i have no idea, but let me try and recap the situation :

this person is Numenorean
not a king or queen
two part name in whic both parts are homonyms of each other
lived for a time in Middle-earth

only ones i find with two part names are the kings.... it cannot be Elendil, Isildur or Anarion since they were all kings... their sons were kings. 
you said it's easy ? I have no idea, none what so ever.... want to provide us with the answer and where it is found ?


----------



## Aulë (Oct 14, 2003)

Anárion = Sun-son

He was never a King, since he died before Elendil  
There's the answer.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 14, 2003)

anarion is not a two part name.... you tricked us


----------



## Aulë (Oct 14, 2003)

Nope



> Originally posted by me[/i]
> Which Númenórean's name has a meaning that is two words long which are homonym's of each other?



I said that the meaning "sun-sun" was two words long (which it was).


----------



## Starflower (Oct 14, 2003)

ah... it's the dyslexia kicking in again ....

go ahead, ask another , we'll see how long it takes this time for us to guess the answer


----------



## Aulë (Oct 14, 2003)

What inspired Feanor to create the Silmarils?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 14, 2003)

If I remember correctly, while Feanor was watching the mingling of the lights of the Two Trees, he had a premonition that the light would be lost and he sought a way to preserve it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 14, 2003)

The hair of Galadriel.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah, I'll give you that ithrynluin.
It was actually 'the saying that the light of the Two Trees of Valinor had been snared in Galadriel's hair'. Which gave him the idea that the light of the Two Trees could be captured in a sense.

You're up.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 15, 2003)

What is a morrow gift?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 15, 2003)

i don't know how it joins with Tolkien;s works, but isn't it a gift the groom gives to the bride on the morning after the wedding ( or even on the day itself)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 15, 2003)

That is correct. If you would just say which race had this custom? (I _think_ it wasn't a custom among all peoples of ME, anyway).


----------



## Starflower (Oct 15, 2003)

would it be Elves ? I really have no idea, just guessing ?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 15, 2003)

Nay, it is Men, but your first answer hit the nail on the head, so I'll stop nit-picking.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 15, 2003)

ooooooh!
thank you !



What did Varda make the stars out of ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 15, 2003)

The Silver dews from the vats of Telperion.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 16, 2003)

go ahead


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 16, 2003)

Which place in the Shire was said to have a Quarry?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2003)

"old stone quarries of Scary"
so, that would be Hills of Scary in the East Farthing

The answer you were looking for ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 20, 2003)

It is correct. Continue.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

who were the Mírdain ?


----------



## Aulë (Oct 20, 2003)

The jewel-smiths of Eregion


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

go ahead  
give us a tough one to ponder


----------



## Aulë (Oct 20, 2003)

Today is the 20th of October.

What is the equivalent date in the Shire, Bree, Numenor and Rivendell calendars?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

ok :
Shire : 29th WInterfilth or 19th October in the adjusted calendar

Bree : 29 Wintring

Numenor : 29 Narquelie

Rivendell : 23 Quelle


yeay!


----------



## Aulë (Oct 20, 2003)

Well I'll be damned- you got it right first time 

You're up.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

How did the sons of Feanor perish ? Please list each


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 20, 2003)

Celegorm, Curufin and Caranthir-slain in raid on Doriath. (Second Kinslaying.)

Amrod and Amras-Slain in Third Kinslaying. 

Maedhros-Jumped into fiery fissure with the Silmaril.

Maglor-Wandered around singing, didn't actually 'perish'. 

Also in the 'Shibboleth of Feanor' (HoME 12) we learn that Amras was killed when he was burnt in the ships at Losgar. Only Amrod was slain in the Third Kinslaying.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

excellent as always, please go on


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 20, 2003)

Who were said to have a tengwesta of gestures?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

i'm not really sure what you mean by "tengwesta of gestures" but a tengwesta is a system of codes or signs, used by Eldar , specifically in Quenya.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 21, 2003)

Not the answer I was looking for.
Maybe I should rephrase my question, a tengwesta of gestures that was a development and improvment of the Eldarin one.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 21, 2003)

I still don't really understand what you're looking for...maybe someone else will


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2003)

The Dwarves.

Who is said to have had better eye-sight than even the Elves?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 22, 2003)

The Eagles.
Could you explain to me the previous question, what exactly was wanted?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2003)

Are the Eagles explicitly said to have better eyesight than the Elves, or is this just a logical guess? That is NOT the answer I'm looking for.



> Could you explain to me the previous question, what exactly was wanted?





> _The History of Middle-Earth XI: The War of the Jewels; Quendi and Eldar_
> The Dwarves indeed, as later became known, had a far more elaborate and organized system. They possessed in fact a
> secondary tengwesta of gestures, concurrent with their spoken language, which they began to learn almost as soon as they began learning to speak. It should be said rather that they possessed a number of such gesture-codes; for unlike their spoken language, which remained astonishingly uniform and unchanged both in time and in locality, their gesture-codes varied greatly from community to community. And they were differently employed. Not for communication at a distance, for the Dwarves were short-sighted, but for secrecy and the exclusion of strangers.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the clarification... 
I thought the Eagles of Manwe would have qualified, after all they kept watch on the Encircling Mountains around Gondolin, but as that's not what you were looking for, I say hobbits


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2003)

Hobbits having keener sight than Elves?  

Eagles could well be the answer otherwise, but I don't think it is anywhere explicitly said that theirs is better than that of the Elves.

P.S.: I am not looking for a race, but an individual.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 22, 2003)

> Hobbits having keener sight than Elves?



Frodo had keener night-sight then anyone else in the Fellowship, apart from Gandalf.  (Thats not the answer BTW.)

Glaurung?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2003)

Glaurung is the correct answer.


----------



## Gandalf White (Oct 22, 2003)

> Frodo had keener night-sight then anyone else in the Fellowship, apart from Gandalf.


 But wasn't that because he possessed the Ring? Or is that what the ' ' meant, and I'm just being daft?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 25, 2003)

What were the nick-names of Magor?


----------



## Aulë (Oct 28, 2003)

How many names are you wanting?

I know he was called 'The Sword'...


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 28, 2003)

Two, please.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 28, 2003)

i have looked everywhere, and the only entry about Magor I found is this :


> Magor - Son of Malach Aradan; leader of the Men of the following of Marach who entered West Beleriand. the name may be Mannish [?Anglo Saxon mago kinsman, warrior?], although the early lexicons offer: Makar - Quenya 'God of battle' ... [Noldorin] Magorn; the old root is MAKA, with mak- 'slay', makil 'sword'; see MAK- sword [Etym]; also see GOR- violence [Etym]; 'valiant warrior'


so , he is called "the sword", but i cannot find another one,unless it would be "valiant " ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 28, 2003)

No.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 31, 2003)

Well does anybody know..?


----------



## Lasgalen (Nov 1, 2003)

The only other name I have ever heard is "the sword" and you already said that is not the answer. May we have a hint?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 1, 2003)

I say give us the answer, this has gone far enough.


----------



## Eru (Nov 2, 2003)

Perhaps you are looking for Magor: "Swordsman"?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 3, 2003)

Dagorlind-Singer in Battle was his other name. And 'The Sword' which was given earlier.

New Question:

Who had greater night-eyes then most Men?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 4, 2003)

Dwarves


----------



## Starflower (Nov 4, 2003)

i asume you are asking for a person, Aragorn.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm asking for a particulaur peoples. (i.e a race of Men.)


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Nov 4, 2003)

Elves?


----------



## Eriol (Nov 4, 2003)

The Drúedain.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 4, 2003)

Nay.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 4, 2003)

Orcs?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 5, 2003)

Longbeards?


----------



## Lasgalen (Nov 5, 2003)

Numenoreans?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 5, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 5, 2003)

Gollum!


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 6, 2003)

No.


----------



## Aulë (Nov 6, 2003)

The Men of Brethil?


----------



## Eriol (Nov 6, 2003)

Wargs?

Wolves?

Vampires?

Dracula?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 6, 2003)

hobbits ?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 6, 2003)

Fell beast?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 6, 2003)

Nay.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 6, 2003)

House of Hador ?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 6, 2003)

Silvan Elves?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 7, 2003)

The Haradrim?


----------



## Lasgalen (Nov 7, 2003)

Steve Austin aka the bionic man?
the Easterlings?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 7, 2003)

No-do you want me to reveal the answer?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 7, 2003)

How about a few hints?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 7, 2003)

How about not?  

O.K .It's right under your nose, the air that you breath. (How's THAT for criptic.)


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmmmm, is it not Manwë?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 7, 2003)

I thought that too, but Inder said that it was a group of people (ie, a race of Men).

Black Númenoreans?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 9, 2003)

No.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 9, 2003)

Moria orcs?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 9, 2003)

Fire Drakes?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 9, 2003)

> O.K .It's right under your nose, the air that you breathe


What the hell kind of a hint is that?! 
Cryptic, now that's the understatement of the year. 

Ok, err.. the Haradrim? Or was that said already?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 9, 2003)

Oxygen? Carbon Dioxide? Argon? AIR!?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 10, 2003)

Oxygen-Elves?  

Eagles?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 10, 2003)

Incorrect.


----------



## Aulë (Nov 10, 2003)

How about another hint?

The Dunlandings?


----------



## Beleg (Nov 10, 2003)

Hobbits?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 11, 2003)

The amount of bleedin' guesses you have had should be hint enough!
Still no right answer.


----------



## Aulë (Nov 11, 2003)

Are we getting close?


The Beornings.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 11, 2003)

Nazgul?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 11, 2003)

men of Dale ?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 11, 2003)

Toby, the secret dwarf-butler of Tom Bombadil!


----------



## Aulë (Nov 11, 2003)

Steve Irwin! 
"Crikey!" 


How about the Avari?
Or the Nandor?
Or the Sindar?
Or the Teleri?
Or the Noldor?
Or the Vanyar?


*throws random guesses everywhere*


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 11, 2003)

Crikey! You've got it it is Steve Irwin!


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyhow, I've had enough of this.

The answer is the Rohhirim, according to Ugluk. My cryptic clue was in the sentence in which he talks about the superiority of the Rohhirim's night eye-sight, and it goes:



> 'There's only one thing those maggots can do: they can see like gimlets in the dark. But these Whiteskins have better night-eyes than most Men, from all I've heard; and don't forget their horses! They can see the night-breeze, or so it's said.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 12, 2003)

My god, pretty much the only one we didn't list.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 13, 2003)

So can Indy post a new question? One that isn't as hard as the last one, please?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 13, 2003)

Haha, that was a hopelessly easy question; we've all just got black holes for memories (well I do anyway).


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 13, 2003)

What do Dior, Elrond and Faramir have in common?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 13, 2003)

Which Dior are you referring to?
Dior of Gondor?
or Dior of Doriath?

And which Faramir are you referring to?
Faramir son of Denethor II?
or Faramir son of Ondoher?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 14, 2003)

Probably Dior of Doriath and Faramir son of Denethor II...
He would have specified otherwise if they weren't, I think. 

But hmm, I need some time to think this through.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 14, 2003)

They were all goodies.
They were all male.
They were all had human blood within them.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 14, 2003)

As Lantarion states, it is the more famous of the Dior and Faramir's, if it was any other I would have said so.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 20, 2003)

Is it that they all have both human and elven blood?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 20, 2003)

Does it have something to do with their relationship to their fathers?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 21, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Lasgalen (Nov 22, 2003)

They all have an 'r' in their names. 

How about a hint.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 22, 2003)

They all have human children?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 22, 2003)

No.

Hint? "Oh father why have you named me so?"


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 22, 2003)

They all had a father/brother that they disagreed with? I.e Elros for Elrond, Denethor for Faramir and I have no idea who the bad person for Dior was. . .


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 22, 2003)

No, I asked Inder before if it was about their fathers and he said it wasn't...
Hmph.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 22, 2003)

They were both called weak?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 25, 2003)

There is not both in three people.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *There is not both in three people.  *



Haha! Alright smarty-pants 

They were all called week?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 25, 2003)

Since I don't want to keep on posting "no" I'll make a post when someone gets the right answer, or you grovel for the answer and I make it three unanswerable questions in a row. *laughs a fey laugh  *

Oh, and your answer is wrong BTW.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 25, 2003)

Hahahaahahhahahahahahahah!!!!! 

Okay, thats sounds fair. . . what if we grovel for hints? 

Oh oh oh oh!!! They all have an "R" in the spelling of their names?


----------



## Lasgalen (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *
> Oh oh oh oh!!! They all have an "R" in the spelling of their names?  *


 I already tried that one. Inder wouldn't accept it, although I can verify that it is true. Using quotes from the book even.  

I am making a wild stab. They all are of noble blood, yet none where called 'king'. (I don't recall Dior being called a king, only Thingol's heir).


----------



## Maegnas (Nov 26, 2003)

If Celebthol is right Inderjit s, than I would like to post something? How old was Aragorn when he died?????


----------



## Starflower (Nov 26, 2003)

you're very eager Maegnas, but normally whoever gets the question right gets the next question, and we don't have Inder's approval yet... so can you wait your turn dear


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 26, 2003)

No there are no correct answers as of yet.


----------



## Maegnas (Nov 26, 2003)

Is it all of there offspring have strange names.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 27, 2003)

At least one of their children was human

OR

Thier daughters were all human.


----------



## Niniel (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe you should give us the answer, cause I don't think anyone will find it soon.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 10, 2003)

All had, at one point or another a son named _Elboron_ ('Quenta Silmarillion 4;5, one of Dior's sons was called Elboron, HoME 8; War of the Ring Elladan'’s early name was Elboron and in the 'Heirs of Elendil' (HoME 12) we learn that Faramir’s son was named Elboron. 

NEW QUESTION: What would the Elves of Loeg Ningloron have called themselves in their own tongue?


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 14, 2003)

"Pools of the Golden Waterflowers", Elvish name for Gladden. Thats my guess. I dont know


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 16, 2003)

No.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 16, 2003)

You lookin for _penni_?

PS: Excellent passage choice for your new signature .


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 17, 2003)

Correct.

And I knew, that like all right thinking folk, you'd like the sig.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 17, 2003)

What is the name of the fountain that exists thanks to Luthien's tears?


PS: Inder... I know you don't check PMs often, but you have one from me.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 21, 2003)

Succeeded in stumping Inderjit.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

i did know that there existed a fountain thanks to Luthien's tears... so anyone else have any ideas ?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2003)

Nóm, you fool! You have the answer in your signature! 

Eithel Ninui, but I don't want credit for this answer as I didn't remember it myself..


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

can you tell me where that passage is found in the books ? i see it now in the signature, but i never seen it before anywhere...


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2003)

Well if I remembered where exactly the quote is, I wouldn't have needed to accidentally cheat through Nóm's sig! 
It's in _Of Beren and Lúthien_, I assume, but I just have no recollection of this 'spring' of her tears.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 22, 2003)

HoME 4 *somwhere*  (In the Beren and Lúthien part maybe.)


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't be too quick to call me a fool!  It was no accident that the answer was in my signature before anyone had answered it. I did it for private amusement, and to see who would get it first.


starflower, I put it in my signature just minutes before I made my last post in this thread. Which means it was there when you answered that you did not know the answer. 


The passage is found in CT's commentary to the Beren and Luthien chapter of the Quenta Silmarillion, HoME 5. He says it should not have been omitted from the chapter found in _The Silmarillion_.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 23, 2003)

Ah, well no wonder I didn't recall it..  
Haha and I meant 'fool' much in the same way as Gandalf did when pointing out to Aragorn that his zipper was open on a certain busted bridge, inside a mountain somewhere.. 
Damn those HoME questions! I'll have to wish for Father Christmas to bring me some volumes! 

So who's up now?


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2003)

I only asked it to stump Inderjit 

I think you should go next Lantarion.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 28, 2003)

Well.. Ok.
But I'm forcing myself to ask a HoME question, which is pretty dumb because I've only read BoLT1.  But here goes.

Which three people are named of those present when the Tale of Tinúviel is told?


----------



## Earwen (Jan 3, 2004)

East and slightly south.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 3, 2004)

Earwen said:


> East and slightly south.


? Haha

Is Eriol one of them?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 4, 2004)

Eriol Ælfwine, Vëannë and Ausir.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 4, 2004)

Absolutely right Inder (why am I not surprised in the least)..


----------



## Starflower (Jan 4, 2004)

Indy darling, can you post a question that is not in the HoME... it would be fun to participate in this , but I can't get my hands on the History books so I never know the answers


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 6, 2004)

How many years did Belecthor II live? Sorry to take over here, just thought I'd put this one in.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 7, 2004)

I know it was over 100, but besides that I can't give an exact age...

I'm gona say 102?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 7, 2004)

Wrong, sorry.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 7, 2004)

103!  (This is bound to work sooner or later)

Hot or cold? are you allowed to answer that?lolhaha


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 7, 2004)

Wrong, but getting warmer. But don't count, please!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, I'm gonna take one last wild guess of 108 then go and actualy try and find the answer... I couldnt find it in the Appendixes, perhaps I have to look more... I doubt it'd be in the alkalabeth...

Oh well.. the search goes ever on and on


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 7, 2004)

Wrong, go take a loook.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 9, 2004)

Argh where could it be found? Can you share that? Maybe a lesser hint? Pretty please with a poisoned black cherry of death on top? Ulairus to Ulairus??


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL BC! 
I think would actually be _Úlair_ in singular form..  A bit lame, but there you go. 

But yeah I think you should just forfeit the answer.. This is apparently a HoME question, which we saplings of _Tolkiendili_ are mere novices of.  (I thought that was a rather well-constructed sentence, don't you? )


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 9, 2004)

Hehehe Lanty. The answer is 111. What is the _Illuin_ and _Ormal_?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 9, 2004)

Well Lantarion, I'm currently in panic mode magnus with my latin exams coming up, and I just figured I'd give the Nomnitivus Singular Masculine ending at the end there... haha

And weren't they the great lamps?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 10, 2004)

Indeed BC! It's your turn!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 10, 2004)

Haha! Good for you BC (that you're learning Latin) and good luck (with the actual test). 
Aye yeh'r up.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 10, 2004)

What were all the metals used in the making of Angainor?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 10, 2004)

Copper, silver, tin, lead, iron and gold (_tilkal_).


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 11, 2004)

Well Tikal was a 7th 'magical' metal, so i'll give it to you. You're up Lantarion


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 11, 2004)

Give four different names for the Dwarves.
(Really easy, but I couldn't think of anything )


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 11, 2004)

Dwarves, Stunted Folk, Naugrim, Nauglath.

I'll try to think of a question that's not in Bolt1, cuz those can be inacurate...


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

*gnaws fingers from suspense*


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 12, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> LOL BC!
> I think would actually be _Úlair_ in singular form..  A bit lame, but there you go.



Why not Ulaire, o fellow _Tolkiendil_?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny, I was going to start a thread on the etymology on my name. I think it is Úlairë, which would imply 'evil-summer'. Hmmm... *ponders*


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 12, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Why not Ulaire, o fellow Tolkiendil?


*hits self on head with the flat of Gurthang*
Of course it would be, dammit.. I was thinking in Sindarin terms.  Another embarrassing moment for me, I think I'll kill myself. 
j/k

BC, I haven't seen the from 'Nauglath' before.. It could be a word for the Dwarves but I don't know.
And I won't acept 'Dwarves' as one of the asnwers, that's just silly.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

well if BC's was not correct here's my try : 
Gonhirrim,Khazad, Children of Aule, Naugrim


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to be over-specific BC, but Starflower was closer. 
Yeh're up my Finnish comrade.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

ye-hey! 

well let's try something then :

what was the event behind the naming of Rathloriel ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 12, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> *hits self on head with the flat of Gurthang*
> Of course it would be, dammit.. I was thinking in Sindarin terms.  Another embarrassing moment for me, I think I'll kill myself.
> j/k


Well it might be Ulair... I really don't know. I don't see anything in etymologies or anywhere else to help. I do think Ulaire sounds better . 

And 'Nauglath' is used at least in Grey Annals. It was for a time the name of the Dwarves of Nogrod.

And so I'm not entirely off topic: The answer to the current question is the Dwarves were defeated on their way home after the sacking of Doriath and the treasure (gold) was lost in that river.

And since I have to ask a question now ... Give 15 _elvish_ names used for elves, as a whole and/or divisions of them.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 12, 2004)

Here goes nothin'. 

Quendi
Eldar
Teleri
Sindar
Solosimpi
Vanyar
Noldor 
Laiquendi
Avari
Moriquendi
Calaquendi
Galadhrim
Gwaith-i-Mírdain
Nandor
Falathrim

That's 15.. Whew.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm...she might have been more specific but that doesnt take away from the credibility of my answer...

Oh well, she had a much better question than I could've asked.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah sorry bout that BC; but I wasn't going to let you have a freebie with 'Dwarves'!  
I wonder if my answer is right, Nóm hasn't stopped by..


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 14, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> I wonder if my answer is right, Nóm hasn't stopped by..


It is correct. Didn't expect you had any doubt.  But I guess that is why you didn't ask another right away.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 14, 2004)

Yay! I wasn't sure you'd accept Gwaith-i-Mírdain. 

Right, hmmmm...

Name three people who were in possession of the original Elessar.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 14, 2004)

The original Ellesar? Is that some kind of trinket??


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 14, 2004)

Enerdhil of Gondolin created the jewel, now, I am unsure of whether or not that counts as someone actually possessing the jewel. The _Elessar_ was imbued with a special healing power also. As for possession of the jewel. After it was created by Enerdhil (a friend of Celebrimbor [who was also of Gondolin], who made Nenya with a green jewel of likeness to the _Elessar_ for the love of Galadriel in return), it was given to Idril Celebrindal (who is said to have worn the jewel upon her breast), only child of Turgon and Elenwë. She then married Tuor (son of Huor), and then gave birth to Eärendil, whom she then gave the stone to. Eärendil (who wore the jewel on his breast when he voyaged across the sea in the Vingilot) then pleaded for help from the Valar concerning Morgoth when he sailed to Aman, it is likely that he gave the _Elessar_ to Kementári in Valinor after he passed into the West with the others of that time. It was then given to Olórin by Yavanna before he left for Middle-earth. Olórin then gave the _Elessar_ to Galadriel to help make it the greatest of the realms of ME for a time. Now, from what I can gather, Galadriel might have given it to Elrond herself (which I doubt), or gave it to her daughter Celebrían who then married Elrond (son of Eärendil, and for which purpose Nerwen may have given the _Elessar_ to Elrond [because he was its rightful owner]). Now, Elrond probably gave the _Elessar_ to Arwen (as it seems to be the thing to do, give the _Elessar_ to your offspring ), who then gave the _Elessar_ to Aragorn. And then, according to tradition, Aragorn probably gave the _Elessar_ to Eldarion, his son. Hope that's enough!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

Galadriel might have given it to Elrond herself (which I doubt), or gave it to her daughter Celebrían who then married Elrond (son of Eärendil, and for which purpose Nerwen may have given the Elessar to Elrond [because he was its rightful owner]). Now, Elrond probably gave the Elessar to Arwen (as it seems to be the thing to do, give the Elessar to your offspring ), who then gave the Elessar to Aragorn. And then, according to tradition, Aragorn probably gave the Elessar to Eldarion, his son. Hope that's enough! 

Hang on, wasn't it Galadriel who gave the stone to Aragorn, not Arwen... she gave it to him on leaving Lorien


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 15, 2004)

And my source says that there were two Elessar-stones..
But Úlairi you answered the question, your turn.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Starflower said:


> Galadriel might have given it to Elrond herself (which I doubt), or gave it to her daughter Celebrían who then married Elrond (son of Eärendil, and for which purpose Nerwen may have given the Elessar to Elrond [because he was its rightful owner]). Now, Elrond probably gave the Elessar to Arwen (as it seems to be the thing to do, give the Elessar to your offspring ), who then gave the Elessar to Aragorn. And then, according to tradition, Aragorn probably gave the Elessar to Eldarion, his son. Hope that's enough!
> 
> Hang on, wasn't it Galadriel who gave the stone to Aragorn, not Arwen... she gave it to him on leaving Lorien



I checked it again, and couldn't find any reference to it in LoTR or in _The Tale of Aragorn and Arwen_, where I expected it to be, if you can find that reference I would be very interested. But I got that information from the Index of _Unfinished Tales_. Although, I believe there was an emendation to who created the _Elessar_, Tolkien was planning to change it to Celebrimbor who made the first _Elessar_ in Gondolin and the second in Eregion.



Lantarion said:


> And my source says that there were two Elessar-stones..
> But Úlairi you answered the question, your turn.



Your source is correct, however, I like to think of it as the same stone according to this quote.



> _Unfinished Tales: The History of Galadriel and Celeborn and of Amroth King of Lórien_
> *"In ages after there was again an Elessar, and of this two things are said, though which is true only those Wise could say who are now gone. For some say that is the second was only indeed the first returned, by the grace of the Valar; and that Olórin (who was known in Middle-earth as Mithrandir brought it with him out of the west."*



_*Underlines added for emphasis._

My turn!!! How many Balrogs was Morgoth said to have?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

Úlairi said:


> I checked it again, and couldn't find any reference to it in LoTR or in _The Tale of Aragorn and Arwen_, where I expected it to be, if you can find that reference I would be very interested. But I got that information from the Index of _Unfinished Tales_. Although, I believe there was an emendation to who created the _Elessar_, Tolkien was planning to change it to Celebrimbor who made the first _Elessar_ in Gondolin and the second in Eregion.
> 
> 
> 'Yet maybe this will lighten your heart,' said Galadriel; 'for it was left in my care to be given to you, should you pass through this land.' Then she lifted from her lap a great stone of a clear green, set in a silver brooch that was wrought in the likeness of an eagle with outspread wings; and as she held it up the gem flashed like the sun shining through the leaves of spring. 'This stone I gave to Celebrían my daughter, and she to hers; and now it comes to you as a token of hope. In this hour take the name that was foretold for you, Elessar, the Elfstone of the house of Elendil! '(FoTR, Book II, Ch 8)
> ...


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

'Twas a rather quick answer Starflower, as for no more than 7 yes, indeed that is true. Between 3-7. As for the _Elessar_ I was partially correct, I was just too lazy to find out anything in LoTR, it's interesting though, it is never mentioned in the Index. Oh well, your turn Elenilótë.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

oooh... Elenilótë sounds so much more regal than Starflower.... I might have to consider a change in the name....  

Who is Urwendi ?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, I like the sound of Elenilótë too.

Ummm, that was the original question I posted before I changed it to the question on the Balrogs, you sure you didn't see the original question? As for the answer, it was the original name for Arien, the Sun-maiden.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

boo...and i thought to keep this going for a while...well go ahead then


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Who was Túrin's second cousin on the 'Hadorian' side?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

that would be Handir, son of Haldir and Gloredhel


who were the three lords of Ladros ?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

ooops

it is of course Brandir Handir's son.sorry


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 15, 2004)

Starflower
Elenilótë
Tähtikukka

At least three names for you! 
So, next question.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

Starflower said:


> who were the three lords of Ladros ?




here it is, start guessing !!

i seem to collect names  maybe someone will come up with the Sindarin version...


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 15, 2004)

Inzilgimlê, in Adûnaic! 
Err as for the question I have no idea.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Starflower said:


> here it is, start guessing !!
> 
> i seem to collect names  maybe someone will come up with the Sindarin version...



Now, Ladros was the land granted to the house of Bëor by the Noldorin Kings. So, if it was the Noldorin Kings, it would then be Fingolfin, Fingon and then Turgon (or Gil-galad). But, if it indeed was of the house of Bëor, then it would be Boromir, Barahir and then Beren.

As for another version of your name, I tried to find one in Valarin. The best I could come up with was 'fire-flower' which is (as far as I can translate it) Rušuriniðil. If I get a question, what is the Sôval Phârë???


----------



## Starflower (Jan 16, 2004)

Sôval Phârë -"Common Speech" in Westron- that would be the speech of the peoples of M-E, the one represented by English in the text. 

so here's mine :
what is the name of the bloodred flower that grew on Amon Rudh ?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 16, 2004)

_Seregon_, 'blood-stone'. 

Q: Give eight examples of Khuzdûl names.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 18, 2004)

While I'm awaiting your answers  I believe the Sindarin equivalent of your name, Starlfower, is _Elloth_.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 18, 2004)

Azaghâl
Khîm
Ibun 
Rakhas (Khuzdul for 'Orks')
Khazâd (Khuzdul for 'Dwarves')
Gamil Zirak 
Sigin-tarâg (Longbeards)
Felakgundu ('cave-hewer, nick-name of Finrod 'Felagund')

I assume you do not want place names. (Otherwise that would be too easy. We get several place names, in Khuzdul, but few names of peoples or races.)


----------



## Starflower (Jan 18, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> While I'm awaiting your answers  I believe the Sindarin equivalent of your name, Starlfower, is _Elloth_.




thank you 
Let's see. I've got sindarin, quenyan, finnish and english... any more ?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 18, 2004)

Inder this was sort of a 'test', in that I was indeed looking for Khuzdûl names that are not seen in either the LotR or the Silmarillion.. But I myself do not have many HoME books, and so this was more of a reserch question. 
Hmm, I'd rather you did give place-names instead of personal names like Khîm.. But I am well aware that you would be able to do so, so you are correct. And up. 

Haha, don't mention it Starflower.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 18, 2004)

The "image of and eagle with golden beak and jewelled eyes" was a gift from who to whom?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 19, 2004)

was a gift from Cirdan to Tar-Aldarion


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 19, 2004)

Correct.

You're up.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 20, 2004)

Describe Morgoth's shield?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 20, 2004)

Was it black, with no design?


----------



## Captain (Jan 20, 2004)

I think it was described as vast and "sable unblazoned."


----------



## Starflower (Jan 21, 2004)

Captain , you are right, please go ahead


----------



## Captain (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks!  

What color hair and eyes did Turin have?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 23, 2004)

Grey eyes and dark hair? (After Morwen.)


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's one for Inder: Who are the Mâchanumâz and what was their mâchan on the Elves in the Mâchananaškad?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

Can I ? Can I? please.. I know this...

Mâchanumâz are 'Authorities,Aratar' , that'd be the Valar
Mâchananaškad is Mahanaxar, 'Ring of Doom'
that makes mâchan 'decision, doom'

So we are talking about the Doom of Mandos here, are we? 



> Tears unnumbered ye shall shed; and the Valar will fence Valinor against you, and shut you out, so that not even the echo of your lamentation shall pass over the mountains. On the House of Feanor the wrath of the Valar lieth from theWest unto the uttermost East, and upon all that will follow them it shall be laid also. Their Oath shall drive them, and yet betray them,and ever snatch away the very treasures that they have sworn to pursue. To evil end shall all things turn that they begin well; and by treason of kin unto kin, and the fear of treason, shall this come to pass. The Dispossessed shall they be for ever.
> "Ye have spilled the blood of your kindred unrighteously and have stained the land of Aman. For blood ye shall render blood, and beyond Aman ye shall dwell in Death's shadow. For though Eru appointed to you to die not in Ea, and no sickness may assail you, yet slain ye may be, and slain ye shall be: by weapon and by torment and by grief; and your houseless spirits shall come then to Mandos. There long shall ye abide and yearn for your bodies, and find little pity though all whom ye have slain should entreat for you. And those that endure in Middle-earth and come not to Mandos shall grow weary of the world as with a great burden, and shall wane, and become as shadows of regret before the younger race that cometh after. The Valar have spoken


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 25, 2004)

Never knew you had read 'Quendi and Eldar' Starflower.  

Mâchananaškad=Ring of Doom, and since you stipulate 'Elves' not 'Ñoldor' and I think, judging by M.T the banishment was in the main not debated and a 'Manwë' only (with some others input and despite the messenger's words so the "Valar have spoken") decision and the Mâchananaškad as you call it was defiled by Morgoth, was it the summons of the Valar to the Elves?

New Question: What was Fëanor’s jest in regard to the pronunciation of his and his father's name by the Vanyar?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Never knew you had read 'Quendi and Eldar' Starflower.



I haven't read the whole thing, just thumbed through at the book store, but the names stuck , I like strange words


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2004)

Inder is right. Turin had dark hair and grey eyes.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

Captain said:


> Inder is right. Turin had dark hair and grey eyes.




Captain dear, Indy has already asked his question, though Ulairi slipped one in between, so we're back on track


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> New Question: What was Fëanor’s jest in regard to the pronunciation of his and his father's name by the Vanyar?



Oooh I know! I know! 

Answer to the highest bidder via PM.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 27, 2004)

Uh.. Why not answer it here?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 27, 2004)

Because she's awkward.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 27, 2004)

Because Inder told me over MSN he was going to try for another 'unanswerable' question, and I told him I wouldn't tell.

Awkward? For that I'm telling! 

Hw as F.... Hwinwe and Hweanaro.

Umm... give Quenya names of 10 elves.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2004)

Alatáriel 
Amarië
Aranwë
Curufinwë 
Elwë
Olwë
Rúmil
Therindë
Sindicollo
Turucáno


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 29, 2004)

I think your up Starflower.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 30, 2004)

Who is Trahald ?


----------



## Aulë (Jan 30, 2004)

Gollum/Sméagol


----------



## Starflower (Jan 30, 2004)

indeed 

go ahead


----------



## Aulë (Jan 30, 2004)

This will require a little bit of research. 

Name the 12 kindreds of the Gondothlin, their leaders, their colours, their weapon-of-choice (if stated), and their leaders' manner of death.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 31, 2004)

O M G



I'm a Mod so I'm allowed to spam.. Nyeh nyeh.  j/k


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 2, 2004)

It's not hard all you need is a copy of BoLT 2.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 2, 2004)

But still, it's a lot to look up!  
And believe me if I had the proper time I would.. But I'm actualy sort of reading BoLT2, and I'll get to the parts you mean in due course. Let's not be hasty.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 2, 2004)

lol.
But the Fall of Gondolin is the best story in HoME 
You might as well skip straight to it


----------



## Manwe (Feb 16, 2004)

If its not that hard maybe you should answer Inder and the quiz could get going again


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm sorry I haven't researched the question, but I simply do not have time. It's bad enough that I'm at TTF right now, instead of reading my literature assignments. 
So if somebody could answer the question, this thread could get out of its rut.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 27, 2004)

```
[size=1]
[b]House[/b]             [b] Colors[/b]                  [b] weapons[/b]           [b] Leader & death[/b]

Royal/King      White, Gold and red.     Swords. Maybe axes too?  Turgon, Fell in destruction
                Symbols: moon sun and                               of tower.
                scarlet heart

Harp           silver & gold tassels        maces                  Salgant, taken to Angband?
               shield: silver harp on black

Tree                     Green.             clubs, slings          Galdor, survived.


Golden Flower      Golden sun upon shields   Swords?             Glorfindel, died battling balrog
                                                                  on Cristhorn during the escape.

Pillar             ???????                 Maybe archers?          Penlod, died with some of his
                                         Who knows?                  men in the city.

Tower of Snow       ???????              Same  as Pillar?  ;)       Penlod


Hammer of Wrath     Symbol: stricken anvil     maces              Rogster! Fell with all his people
                   Red gold, black iron                           driving at the enemies on the plain.

Mole            Sable, moleskin  helms     mattock-like axes        Me(a)glin, thrown from the walls
                                                                      by Tuor.

Swallow        White, blue, purple, black       archers            Duilin, hit by balrog dart           
             feathered helms, symbol:arrow head                     and fell from battlement
                                      
Wing           Symbol: wings            swords. maybe axes?       Tuor, survived.


Fountain        Silver & diamonds          long  swords           Ecthelion, Fell into Fountian in
                                                                  battle with Gothmog

Heavenly Arch      Many colors. Many gems on       archers         Egalmoth, survived FoG & escape. Died Later.
                    blue shields. big opal upon helms

[/size]
```


After much pestering by Aule,  there it is.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow  
Even if that isn't right I think you should go Nóm


----------



## Aulë (Feb 27, 2004)

Hmmm....she didn't state the colours for the House of the Wing (Silver and White), but that is close enough.
You're up Nom.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 27, 2004)

You know I read through a large portion of FoG and cheked elsewhere for hint about which weapons Penlod's guys used? In the end I decided that since some died against a wall they had perhaps spent all their arrows. But who knows? 

Anyhow a fair amount of work only to have to think of a question! Is this suppose to be a reward 

For what reason was the scarlet heart originally a symbol of Turgon?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 10, 2004)

No-one knows?


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 10, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> No-one knows?



I know you've read the book, and it is mentioned more than once!


----------



## Starflower (Mar 11, 2004)

Nóm said:


> You know I read through a large portion of FoG and cheked elsewhere for hint about which weapons Penlod's guys used? In the end I decided that since some died against a wall they had perhaps spent all their arrows. But who knows?
> 
> Anyhow a fair amount of work only to have to think of a question! Is this suppose to be a reward
> 
> For what reason was the scarlet heart originally a symbol of Turgon?




"....and the Scarlet Heart, the heart being in the earlier version, the heart of Finwe Noleme, Turgon's father, cut out at the battle of Nirneath Aronediad, and retrieved by Turgon himself."


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 11, 2004)

That is correct. But who said that? Doesn't sound like CT.

PS: No more badgering me to answer questions, Aule, when you turn around and bail out on mine.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 11, 2004)

Do i have to find out who said it as well? its just in passing in an article i found, i don't know where it originates from


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 11, 2004)

No, Sorry!  Didn't mean for it to sound like I was digging for more answer to the question.

I was just curious about where it came from. At first I thought it must have been Christopher Tolkien but then I noticed the grammar didn't look like his.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 11, 2004)

a new one then, maybe a bit easier, but so we get the tread going again

Which of Minalcar's projects was the most famous?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 11, 2004)

As his royal name tells us (Rómendacil II) he won huge victories against the Easterlings, or something like that.. 
If it isn't precise enough I'm sure someone else will quickly come up with it.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 12, 2004)

that's not precisely a *project* , winning against the Easterlings, is it? So I say no, find me another answer


----------



## Arwen48 (Mar 13, 2004)

He was responsible for the construction of the Argonath


----------



## Starflower (Mar 13, 2004)

he was indeed, your turn Arwen, please go ahead


----------



## Arwen48 (Mar 14, 2004)

Thank you. This is my first time here, hope the question isn't too easy!


How did Léod, father of Eorl, die?


----------



## Manwe (Mar 26, 2004)

He tried to tame Felarof and was thrown of, thus dieing


----------



## Arwen48 (Mar 27, 2004)

That's right.Your turn!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2004)

If Manwe doesn't post a new question soon then somebody may need to post a new one instead....


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 12, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> If Manwe doesn't post a new question soon then somebody may need to post a new one instead....



Inderin for "anybody mind if I go?"


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2004)

By all means Nom, go right ahead.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 13, 2004)

"Inderin", I like that! A lot better than "Inderjitean". 
Whoever sees this post first can go, ok?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2004)

What type of story did Tolkien say LoTR was?


----------



## Niniel (Apr 14, 2004)

a 'heroic romance'? (I remember reading that in the Letters).


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

Correct. You're up....


----------



## Manwe (May 2, 2004)

Ahhh! sorry , dang I missed my question!


----------



## Niniel (May 2, 2004)

Me too! Sorry I didn't post one before,. Since I don't have my books with me this will be a very easy one: what was the name of Andreth's friend whom she mentions to Finrod?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 2, 2004)

Is it Adanel?


----------



## Niniel (May 2, 2004)

Yes- like you didn't know that....


----------



## Inderjit S (May 3, 2004)

You were _vague_. "what was the name of Andreth's friend whom she mentions to Finrod?" She mentions more then one friend to Finrod.

What was Olwë’s epessë?


----------



## Lantarion (May 10, 2004)

This is a complete shot in the dark, but maybe it's "Forgotten Language"? Or "Forsaken/Lonely Tongue"? *shrug*


----------



## Confusticated (May 10, 2004)

Darn good guesses, but not what I am looking for.

Hint: It was the name of the Tongue of a people and named for them. I would like to know which people. 

I mostly asked this to pay back Inder for flaunting his difficult questions but I see he's conviniently and without a word disapeared from the thread. hehehe


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 1, 2004)

Haha, I see. 
Hmm.. Well shucks, the only pointer I can see is _Eglathon_, which might refer to Egladil, the Angle of Lórien.. I suppose people lived there? No? Ah well. 
Yes where is everybody anyway, we should get this thread underway again.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2004)

Perhaps another hint, Salgant?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 8, 2004)

Bronweg the *gnome* could tell you what it is.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Jun 19, 2004)

I would guess it was named after the Eglath, the Forsaken people, those of the Telerin Elves that went around seeking Elwe after the rest of their people were gone to Aman.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, since Salgant has left, I'm guessing we'll never know the answer for sure.
So I guess this is now open for anyone who wants to post a question.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 20, 2004)

Well since no one else is keen....


With what language of the West did Khuzdul have similar structure and grammar?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 18, 2004)

Salgant said:


> Bronweg the *gnome* could tell you what it is.


I bet he can, that is because he does. Lam Eglathon is a Gnomish name for the tongue of the Eldar.




Rog said:


> Which what language of the West did Khuzdul have similar structure and grammar



I have no idea, and it looks like no one else does either. 

Hint on where to find answer?


----------



## Aulë (Jul 31, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> Hint on where to find answer?


Have a look at the later volumes of HoME...


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 31, 2004)

Cripes man! That's not much help... later volumes... that leaves Of Dwarves and Men, Quendi and Eldar... and not least of all the chance it is noted in the Later Quenta or Grey Annals.... or maybe even elsewhere! I have to say Rog, I never expectd to find the answer in the earlier volumes.  

Am pretty sure it is not in Quendi and Eldar.. will check Dwarves and Men.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 27, 2004)

> With what language of the West did Khuzdul have similar structure and grammar?



Was it the tounge of the Marachans--->Númenoreans--->various tounges. Off the top of my head, I think Pengoloð mentions a close affinity between the language of the Marachians, or some men, or men in general, and Khuzdul. PoME also claims that Khuzdul infuenced the langauge of some of the Easterling tribes.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I can only presume that I was right, so here is my question.

Which sons of Feanor took refuge in Nargothrond?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 14, 2004)

Well the first is Celegorm and the second must be Curufin but I am not sure about him.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 14, 2004)

Correct-it is Celegorm and Curufin. You are up.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 14, 2004)

What was the name of The White Tree of Tirion, that it was same to Telperion?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 17, 2004)

it was Galathilion, the fruit of Telperien

Fords of Aros was the boundary between which two regions?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 17, 2004)

Doriath and Beleriand.

Who was the captain of the Haladins after the death of Haleth?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 20, 2004)

Astalso, your answer is not correct, so the question still stands : 
Fords of Aros was the boundary between which two regions ?


----------



## spirit (Sep 20, 2004)

*?*

Was it _Himlad _ and ... Nan Dugortheb. (sp?)


----------



## Starflower (Sep 20, 2004)

Himlad is correct and Nan Dungortheb almost... there is something still between the fords and Nan Dungortheb... tell me that land and you got a turn


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 20, 2004)

Well in that case the other region is either Estolad or more likelyDor Dinen


----------



## Starflower (Sep 20, 2004)

Dor Dinen is correct

your turn now


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 20, 2004)

Well it's the same question:

Who was the captain of the Haladins after the death of Haleth?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

He is the son of Haldar and nephew of Haleth


----------



## Starflower (Sep 27, 2004)

> ...After the death of Haleth, the son of her brother, Haldan
> son of Haldar ruled over the Haladin.



next question: 

Who -at the time of the War of the Ring - was Lord of the Green Hills?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 29, 2004)

Was it Forlong the Fat?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 30, 2004)

sorry -wrong answer


----------



## Triandra (Oct 23, 2004)

Is it Herluin the Fair?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 25, 2004)

H*i* rluin the Fair, yes. Go ahead with your question Triandra


----------



## Triandra (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay...since I just started this...I don't know if it was asked already...It's an easy one...

As the fellowship was leaving Rivendell, what was the one thing that Sam wished he had brought?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 26, 2004)

Rope? I don't really remember.


----------



## Triandra (Oct 26, 2004)

Rope is right!! 

Your turn!!


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 26, 2004)

Which was the exact date of the Council of Elrond?


----------



## Triandra (Oct 26, 2004)

Is it October 25th, year 3018?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 26, 2004)

Correct.


----------



## Triandra (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay...here goes!!


In what year was Arwen Undomiel born?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 27, 2004)

Year 241 of the Third Age


----------



## Triandra (Oct 27, 2004)

You are right!! 

Your turn...


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 27, 2004)

Name the 8th King of Arnor.


----------



## Triandra (Oct 28, 2004)

Was it Valandur?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. Triandra is right. He was Valandur.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 18, 2004)

Hmmm...what were two of the men that were with Faramir called when he discovered Frodo and Sam?


----------



## grendel (Nov 18, 2004)

*Mablung* and *Damrod* were the two whom were left to guard Frodo and Sam, while Faramir took care of "business at hand."


----------



## Triandra (Nov 19, 2004)

Most excellent...Your turn.


----------



## grendel (Nov 21, 2004)

Who did Frodo, Sam, and Pippin encounter on their second night out from Hobbiton?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 22, 2004)

I think a Nazgul, but I am not so sure.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 23, 2004)

Wasn't it also the company of elves led by Gildor?


----------



## Manwe (Nov 24, 2004)

They saw a Nazgul and then they saw the elves, Frodo also thoguht he saw another Nazgul which ran away when it heard the elves


----------



## grendel (Nov 24, 2004)

I was thinking of Gildor and the elves; although they also encountered the Black Rider, as I think about it.

I think Starbrow gets it; but Astaldo could certainly claim it..... I'll leave it up to you guys.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 24, 2004)

I will leave it to Starbrow.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 25, 2004)

What color are Tom Bombadil's boots?


----------



## Manwe (Nov 25, 2004)

They are yellow, I believe


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 25, 2004)

You are quite correct. Go ahead with another question.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 28, 2004)

One of the only 'people' in Middle-Earth that the Ring does not affect and he wears gumboots!

Anyway on to my question, who were the Peredhil?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 28, 2004)

Peredhil was a title of Elrond that means Half-Elven. It was also the title of all Half-Elvens.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 28, 2004)

Correctus Astaldo. Continue...


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 29, 2004)

In which cliff was Eol killed?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 7, 2004)

Caragdûr (I'm not allowed to say that since it's shorter than 10 characters)


----------



## Triandra (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa! This has nothing to do with this particular topic, but there have been over 2,000 posts!


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 9, 2004)

That's right Niniel. Your turn.

And now we are heading for number 3000. Come on guys we have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Triandra (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm trying to go for 3,000 but I don't get half the questions!! Anyways, I'll wait for Niniel to reply.


----------



## Niniel (Dec 12, 2004)

What name did Tolkien use first before he called Faramir Faramir?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 12, 2004)

Faramir had another name? It's the first time I see this. I don't know


----------



## Niniel (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah, read History of Middle-Earth part 6 through 9. It's full of earlier versions of LOTR, very interesting. All kinds of people and places who had other names in the earlier versions, and whole stories that went differently. So yes, I'm looking for Faramir's earlier name.


----------



## Niniel (Dec 16, 2004)

Come one guys, it's not that hard!!


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 17, 2004)

Well I am sure that I don't know it.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 5, 2005)

Someone else? It's not that hard. Hint: it's in HOME 8.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 26, 2005)

Well that wait answers it I guess, nobody knows the answer. Please enlighten us.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 27, 2005)

Falborn son of Anborn?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 27, 2005)

Owly!!! You're back!! Where have you been all this time? 
I knew I could leave this kind of questions to you... of course you're right, so ask a question


----------



## Aulë (Jan 27, 2005)

Niniel said:


> Owly!!! You're back!! Where have you been all this time?
> I knew I could leave this kind of questions to you... of course you're right, so ask a question


Yes- I'm back. I've been off earning money during my uni summer break. Now I'm just recuperating until uni restarts again (in March!), so there's plenty of time to waste on TTF.

I'm surprised that it took this long to answer that question!!  Surely _someone_ out there had HoME8 on them? Anywayz... next question:

Who/what was Zigur?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you for the question, Niniel. I Had asked my friends _'What name did Tolkien use first before he called Faramir Faramir?'_ and they hadn`t answered. Now I am a winner!


----------



## Manwe (Feb 3, 2005)

Aulë I don't think anyone knows the answer, although we can continue to postulate over your question if you wish to torture mere mortals like myself  .


----------



## Aulë (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll give you a hint.
The answer is in HoME9.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 3, 2005)

I have missed your trivia questions! Have to delve deep into the books to find the answers...but all is not lost:


Zigur is an Adunaic name for Sauron


----------



## Aulë (Feb 3, 2005)

Starflower said:


> I have missed your trivia questions! Have to delve deep into the books to find the answers...but all is not lost:
> 
> 
> Zigur is an Adunaic name for Sauron


Hehe- mine are nothing compared to some of the questions put forward by the likes of Nóm, Beleg and Inder! 
And yes, Zigur is Sauron. 
You're up.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 3, 2005)

There is more to it than asking a question that revolves around an obscure piece of information. How you word it is vital. How much information the question itself gives is important. Questions that ask _Who is [insert name of person or place]?_ Can not be truly difficult since a look through the appendices of the books will turn up the answer. In fact the more obscure the name the faster the answer is found through the appendices since you don't have to comb through a zillion occurrances of the name. If a name only occurs once it can be found in (at most) 3 or 4 minutes.

One could also be careful that the answer to their question can not be googled. One way of doing this is to NOT use JRRT's terminology, put it in your own words!

For instance when I wanted to know the name of what JRRT called the gesture-language of the Dwarves, I didn't use the word "gesture". Instead, I think I said "sign language" as most googlable websites will use JRRT's word "gesture".

Try it, search google on: gesture-language dwarves, then try searching on sign-language dwarves. 

And I certainly did not ask "What is Iglishmek?"

For instance if you needed to ask about Zigur you wouldn't only word it to avoid asking "Who/What is..." ("The Adunaic name of Sauron was...?" is better when it comes to appendix hunting) Only go one better, and don't use "Adunaic" because that makes it even easier to google, instead say ask something like: "What would the Numenoreans have called Sauron in their tongue?" And unless one is familiar with the actual texts of HoME 9 (and therefore suspects it contains the answer), he will have a much harder time finding the answer. In theory anyhow. Hehe... seems to work for me huh?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 4, 2005)

Nóm said:


> There is more to it than asking a question that revolves around an obscure piece of information. How you word it is vital. How much information the question itself gives is important. Questions that ask _Who is [insert name of person or place]?_ Can not be truly difficult since a look through the appendices of the books will turn up the answer. In fact the more obscure the name the faster the answer is found through the appendices since you don't have to comb through a zillion occurrances of the name. If a name only occurs once it can be found in (at most) 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> One could also be careful that the answer to their question can not be googled. One way of doing this is to NOT use JRRT's terminology, put it in your own words!
> 
> ...


Well they _did_ take a week to answer my question.  If the question is too difficult, it can kill this thread for weeks (or even months, such as with my Gondolin question). It's sometimes best to keep the question relatively simple, as so the thread keeps on flowing, and that not just Tolkien scholars such as yourself can answer it.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 4, 2005)

I agree, I learned it does kill the thread. I had only asked the toughest ones to pay back Inderjit for asking difficult ones. 

I also have to say I am not a scholar, but lets not argue that here.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 4, 2005)

Now that Nóm has rattled on about the art of question asking or "quasking" as I like to call it, Starflower can post an impossible question....um, go on then.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 4, 2005)

well.. I don't think this will be 'impossible' by any stretch of the word 

How long passed from when Beren first strayed in into the woods of Neldoreth to when Luthien came to him?


----------



## Manwe (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like I was right Starflower, your question is pretty impossible.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 8, 2005)

Really? GOSH! I didn't think anyone would think it impossible... but we'll wait, surely SOMEONE must have an answer?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 8, 2005)

*Waits for Nóm: "The Tolkien Scholar"*


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't know it Aule, don't know where to find it either. I only know it was from Summer (not the end of it) to the beginning of Spring. No less than 6 months no more than 9. That's going by a four season system. Elves could have more seasons like they did in Rivendell, but I don't think those are what JRRT refered to when he said Summer and Spring. By Rivendell's calender and seasons it could have been as long as ten months.

If you really want to hunt for the answer I'd say to check the notes to all the texts of the tale. Maybe even the Letters. Maybe he jotted down somewhere how much time is suppose to pass. Every version of the tale frequently mentions the seasons, but nothing exact that I recall.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I did not ask for specific time, as it is not found anywhere (that i know of). 



> But wandering *in the summer * in the woods of Neldoreth he came upon Luthien, daughter of Thingol and Melian, at a time of evening under moonrise, as she danced upon the unfading grass in the glades beside Esgalduin. Then all memory of his pain departed from him, and he fell into an enchantment; for Luthien was the most beautiful of all the Children of Iluvatar. Blue was her raiment as the unclouded heaven, but her eyes were grey as the starlit evening; her mantle was sewn with golden flowers, but her hair was dark as the shadows of twilight. As the light upon the leaves of trees, as the voice of clear waters, as the stars above the mists of the world, such was her glory and her loveliness; and in her face was a shinning light.
> 
> But she vanished from his sight; and he became dumb, as one that is bound under a spell, and he strayed long in the woods, wild and wary as a beast,seeking for her. In his heart he called her Tinuviel, that signifies Nightingale, daughter of twilight, in the Grey-elven tongue, for he knows no other name for her. And he saw her afar as leaves in the winds of autumn, and in winter as a star upon a hill, but a chain was upon his limbs.
> 
> ...


So, it is from summer to first of spring, Nom, you're up


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 9, 2005)

Haha! They said it was impossible so I thought there was more to it!

Let's see here...

Which Noldorin elf-lord is said to have had friendship with the Green Elves of Ossiriand?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 9, 2005)

hmm

i say Fingolfin?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Feb 10, 2005)

It was Finrod.


> Of these Finrod Felagund came most often, for he had great love of wandering and he came even into Ossiriand, and won the friendship of the Green-elves.
> _TS QS 14_


What was likened to reptilian precipitation, and what was its instrument?


----------



## Manwe (Feb 23, 2005)

Will someone guess already or has Flame of Udûn stumped you all....because he's stumped me


----------



## Starflower (Feb 23, 2005)

I have no idea what he is asking... 

only REPTILIAN thing i can even remotely think of is the Dragon helm of Dor-lomin

C'mon then, someone else have a go too


----------



## Maggot (Feb 24, 2005)

Starflower, Manwe I can see you're just as stumped as I am come on you guys out there help us out. I'm a bit with Starflower about the Dragon Helm but now I think carefully about it i'm not sure.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 28, 2005)

Maybe Flame of Udûn could give us a iddy, biddy clue  . How about it?


----------



## Manwe (Mar 2, 2005)

Well it looks as if Flame of Udûn has personally killed this thread, do we have any among us who will resurrect this most excellent thread?


----------



## legolas'protege (Mar 3, 2005)

this may not be fair to post on a quiz since i don't know the answer,but which mountains are the mines of moria located in?


----------



## angnor (Mar 4, 2005)

Moria was located in the Misty Mountains (Hithaeglir, I believe).


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 4, 2005)

No, that is the mountain _range_. They were located under Celebdil, Caradhras, and Fanuidhol. Now answer my question.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think there's lizard rain anywhere in LOTR. Can we have a clue?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 5, 2005)

This is 'The Hall of Fire', not 'The Lord of the Rings'.


----------



## Manwe (Mar 9, 2005)

This is ironic, *Flame* of Udûn has put out fire of our great hall. Please, before we are forced to do something very rash (eg. consult a book of answers  ) someone answers this impossible question!


----------



## Starflower (Mar 9, 2005)

Flame! You are a naughty person! 
see i forgot that 'precipitation' also refers to rain...



> In later days, in the wars upon Middle-earth, it was the bows of the Númenóreans that were most greatly feared. "The Men of the Sea," it was said, "send before them a great cloud, *as a rain turned to serpents,* or a black hail tipped with steel;" and in those days the great cohorts of the King's Archers used bows made of hollow steel, with black-feathered arrows a full ell long from point to notch.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 10, 2005)

Starflower said:


> Flame! You are a naughty person!


What do you mean?


----------



## Starflower (Mar 10, 2005)

making your question so difficult to answer.... it took so long as noone could figure out what your question meant. TO keep the thread from stumping so quickly maybe use clearer phrasing next time? 

Was my answer sufficient though?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 10, 2005)

The entire point of a question is to be difficult. If you had read *Nom*'s post a while back you perhaps would understand. Questions such as "Who was the fourth king of Gondor?" are boring and require no thought.
And no, your answer was not sufficient, as absence is seldom accepted as sufficiency.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 10, 2005)

I did not mean easier questions, just clearer phrasing, there are a lot of us here to whom English is not the first language, and I for one had never encoutered the word precipitation in this context before. That's all  

so the answer

What was likened to reptilian precipitation?

the hail of arrows by the Numenoreans

What was its instrument?

The bows used to shoot the arrows

is this sufficient?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Starflower,

Where did you find your quote about the Numenorean arrows? I'd like to read more about it.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 10, 2005)

Am I to be subjected to your abjuration for being an aid in your increased understanding of the English language? You should be thanking me!
*Starbrow*, it is from "A Description of the Island of Númenor", from Part Two of _Unfinished Tales of Númenor and Middle-earth_.
*Starflower*, you're up.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 22, 2005)

I will ask next wquestion because nobody do it. 

*Who is Girion?* ​


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 22, 2005)

Wasn't he the Lord of Dale?


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, you are right. You turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the name of Eowyn's father and mother?


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 24, 2005)

Éomund is her father and Theodwyn is her mother.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 24, 2005)

You're right. Go ahead.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 26, 2005)

Who is _Éothain_?


----------



## Manwe (Mar 27, 2005)

Éothain was second in command to Éomer.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 27, 2005)

This in not the answer I am looking for. Try again.  I men what did he do when they met Aragorn, Legolas, etc.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 27, 2005)

Talk. It's in the 'Riders of Rohan', and please don't ask me to quote it!


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 27, 2005)

Hm, OK. That`s true. It is in that chapter. I would say you know that. 

*Your turn.*


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 27, 2005)

Since we've started with the names who is _Roheryn?_


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 28, 2005)

I know that! Roheryn is the horse of Aragorn Elessar. It is said that horse is a gift from Arwen Evenstar.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 28, 2005)

Right, your turn (again).


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks. 
What name was given by the elves to the ents?


----------



## grendel (Mar 28, 2005)

Legolas refers to them as "the Onodrim," so that would be my answer.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, you are right.


----------



## grendel (Mar 29, 2005)

Which individual was described as the tallest of all the children of Iluvatar?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 1, 2005)

Calacirya. 

What is the elven name for the marshlands found somewhere along the course of the Anduin, and where exactly is this place?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 1, 2005)

If you're talking about the Gladden Fields, they're called _Loeg Ningloron_ in Sindarin as I recall. As for an exact location, my recollection of Rhovanion and those places is very hazy, since I haven't read anything Tolkien-related in almost a year.. But I recall the fields were quite far north of Rohan and Gondor, about the 'height' of Rivendell?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 2, 2005)

The Gladden is not what I had in mind.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 2, 2005)

The Nindalf? Found below the Falls of Rauros.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 2, 2005)

That is correct. Please proceed.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 3, 2005)

While Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin were in Bree, the Horn-call of Buckland was heard in The Shire.

How long had it been since that call was last sounded?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 4, 2005)

Maybe it sounded in the Battle of Greenfields that is in 2747. The War of the Ring is in 3018. 
*271 years?*


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 4, 2005)

No. That is not the answer.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 5, 2005)

The horn-call sounded last in 2911 - Fell Winter when the white wolves invaded the Shire. 
*107 years*


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes that's the answer. 

Your turn.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks.

Who named the Elves _People of the stars_?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 5, 2005)

Orome named the elves the _people_ of the stars.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 5, 2005)

Correct. Go on!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 5, 2005)

Cheers Ingwe here it is then. What was Thingol's original name among the eldar before he met Melian the maia? Answer away.


----------



## grendel (Apr 6, 2005)

Elwë

What is _ithilden_?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 6, 2005)

Is that the magical substance made by the elves from mithril that could be seen by the reflectedlight of the moon and the stars. Like the West gate of Moria? Or I am wrong?


----------



## grendel (Apr 6, 2005)

That is precisely correct! Your turn....


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 7, 2005)

What is _Ringarë_?


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 8, 2005)

Its a month in the calendar of men......



What does Samwise mean?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

'Samwise' means 'half-wise' (i.e. simple or foolish)
What is *Nîn-in-Eilph ?*


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 12, 2005)

its a marsh land where the greyflood started. make a new question and dont use the encyclopedia of arda


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 13, 2005)

OK. I will ask now. 
*Which pillar marks the spot where Durin first looked in Mirrormere.*
This is nat from the Encyclopedia of Adra, but I think it may be found there.


----------



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 14, 2005)

i think its durins stone? if it is correct heres my question

what was bilbos last riddle (or question) he said when he played gollum at a riddle match in the misty mountains?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 14, 2005)

UNGOLIANT said:


> i think its durins stone? if it is correct heres my question
> 
> What was Bilbos last riddle (or question) he said when he played Gollum at a riddle match in the misty mountains?


 
Yes, you are correct. And I think his last riddle was *What is in my pocket. *If the translation is correct...


----------



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 14, 2005)

yup you are correct


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks.

Who led his people to _Éóthéod_?


----------



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 14, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. i think it was frumgar but im not 100 %


----------



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 14, 2005)

if im correct heres my question 

Who is Tilion?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 15, 2005)

Tilion was a hunter of Oromë's people. He was choosen by the Valar to become th pilot of the Moon.


----------



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 15, 2005)

CORRECT!!!!! your up


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks. Who was called South Victor?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 6, 2005)

Ur Gonna Have to Give us Clue?


----------



## Ingwë (May 6, 2005)

He was a King of Gondor...


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2005)

It is Hyarmendacil, aka Ciryaher.

What was the language of Rohan?


----------



## Ingwë (May 7, 2005)

The language of Rohan? It is a one of the branches of the Adûnaic.


----------



## Starbrow (May 8, 2005)

Good answer, Ingwe. Go ahead with your question.


----------



## Ingwë (May 9, 2005)

We began with the languages, so I will ask: *What is the language of the Dwarves?*


----------



## Telëlambe (May 9, 2005)

it's khuzdul!


----------



## Ingwë (May 10, 2005)

Correct. Go on.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2005)

Who was Estel and what does it mean?


----------



## spirit (May 11, 2005)

He was a ranger...?  


Estel, meaning "Hope", is another name for Aragorn!


----------



## Telëlambe (May 12, 2005)

clever clogs! ur up.


----------



## Ingwë (May 30, 2005)

Nobody ask so I will do it!

Who is* Fror?*


----------



## Manwe (Jun 1, 2005)

He was the second son of Dain I. He was killed with his father by a Cold-Drake, which is a species of dragon that lived in the Grey Mountains.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 2, 2005)

OK. I wanted to see *Various names found in the later genealogy are absent here, Thror's brother Fror. *

But you may ask


----------



## Manwe (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry. Thank you for being gracious.

Name two of King Theodens divisional leaders at the Battle of the Pelennor Fields


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 3, 2005)

Deorwine and Dunhere (& Elfhelm )


----------



## Manwe (Jun 4, 2005)

Elfhelm is correct but I am looking for two others that you have not stated.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 4, 2005)

I am confused on the reason on which you disconsider Deorwine and Dunhere as divisional leaders. Deorwine was mentioned as chief of the knights at the Pellenor Fields Battle - The Return of the King: "The Battle of the Pelennor Fields," p. 120, 125. Also, Dunhere was the leader of Harrowdale army of Rohan at the same battle; he is also mentioned at page 125. But, to further answer your question, I also mention Eomer and Grimbold.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 6, 2005)

Eomer and Grimbold were what I was looking for thank you, sorry for disregarding your other two I guess I should research my questions before I ask them  .


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 6, 2005)

Since I take it you agree with my answer, here is my next question:

Who created the galvorn?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 9, 2005)

it was Eöl the Dark Elf


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 14, 2005)

Someone ask a question.


----------



## Bergil (Jun 14, 2005)

Since no one has posted a question in about 5 days i will go ahead and ask one.
(Sorry Starflower if you were going to ask a question...you can ask one after this or something) 

What is the dwarves name for Tom Bombadil?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 15, 2005)

Its Forn or something.


----------



## Bergil (Jun 17, 2005)

correct telelambe. The answer is in the Fellowship at the Council of Elrond chapter


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 20, 2005)

Exelent, 
here's a cracker for you. 
Who was Arathorn 2's (the second's) mother In Law?

hint- she had the gift of foresight.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

Ivorwen


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 23, 2005)

Impressive my winged friend,


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 23, 2005)

Which queen had the name of "dear gift"?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 23, 2005)

Her husband is a calaquende.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 24, 2005)

Melian The Miar?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

Correct, you're next


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, what a guess. 
ok then, from the creation of Arda to the end of the the 3rd age, approximatly how many (human) years had passed


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 27, 2005)

Elrond was born in 55*, First age. To the end of the second age he dwelt in the Middle earth 6500 years. Then I would say 7000 years


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 27, 2005)

Erm, from the creation of arda, when the Valar 1st went down to the earth untill the ringbearers ship departed.

A little more than 7000 years


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 27, 2005)

> Erm, from the creation of arda, when the Valar 1st went down to the earth untill the ringbearers ship departed.


Then it is more than 7000 years. They lived in Arda many years before the beginning of the First age


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 27, 2005)

I Know! 
i never even mentioned the words 1st age. 
how long from creation to end of 3rd age of the sun?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 27, 2005)

Give or take, 12.000 years.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 28, 2005)

noop. bigger


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

The question is how many years are from the creating of Arda to the First age. Ingwë was born in the days of the Two Trees, in V.Y.t.1050 (I don't know what does V.Y.t. mean). But why 1050 years. We know that Ingwë is one of the first who woke in Cuivienen... You say that it is not 5000 years, but look here. If Ingwë was born 1050 years after the Valar had come in Arda, then the answer is 8000 years. But you said _'(human) years '_ and maybe this maked the question more difficult...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 28, 2005)

V.Y means Valarian year, and one Valarian year is around 10 years in middle earth. i am just gonna say the answer because its causing a lot of confusion:

According to the Tolkien illustrated Encyclopedia, In the intro, from Eru Put the World into Being and the Powers Decended into it, untill The ringBearers Ship Departs, approximatly 63,000 years (in middle earth) had passed.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

Would you ask another question or... I don't know


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok, easy one. 
What Coulour was the outer wall of the city of minas Tirith,


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 28, 2005)

Minas Tirith => White tower and... white wall perhaps?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 28, 2005)

noop, thow must readith the book!


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 29, 2005)

Hm, it was repaired soon... It was made of stone, so I would say grey... If we talk about one wall...


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 29, 2005)

The city of minas tirith has 7 walls, the colour of the outside wall is described perticularly in the book, and shares its properties with another significant building in middle earth...


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 30, 2005)

> Even as Pippin gazed in wonder the walls passed from looming grey to white, blushing faintly in the dawn; and suddenly the sun climbed over the eastern shadow and sent forth a shaft that smote the face of the City.


The chapter 'Minas Tirith'... You don't ask for Rammas Echor, do you? Because you said the seven walls.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 1, 2005)

No, What colour was the outside wall if Minas Tirith 

it is the same reason that the host of mordor thought it useless to try to break it.


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh dear... 
Well i will tell you it is Jet Black, and the exact same as the strong stone found in Orthanc. 

well i will try again, 
in the Hobbit, which dwarf of Thorin and company was regarded as the Strongest?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 1, 2005)

Telëlambe said:


> in the Hobbit, which dwarf of Thorin and company was regarded as the Strongest?


"Dori is the strongest, but Fili is the youngest and still has the best sight"

When did the dunlendings occupy the deserted ring of Isengard?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 3, 2005)

they took over Isengard year 2710 TA


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 3, 2005)

You are next


----------



## Starflower (Oct 7, 2005)

who was Gálmód's son?


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 14, 2005)

Isn't he *Grima's father*. As far as I remember Gandalf says 'Grima son of Galmod...'.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry for the delay. You are right of course, please go ahead.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you  
Who is _Alphros_?


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2006)

He's a Prince of Dol Amroth.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 10, 2006)

Show must go on


----------



## spirit (Jan 10, 2006)

Who says this?



> We must go round about, but it is not far.


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 10, 2006)

is it Treebeard ?


----------



## spirit (Jan 11, 2006)

Incorrect.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 26, 2006)

Gandalf...


----------



## spirit (Feb 6, 2006)

To be honest... I can't remember now.
It's been ages.


Anyone else can take a turn...



 Sorry.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 6, 2006)

The road to Isengard said:


> Gandalf laughed.
> - That is better! he said. Well, Theoden. will you ride with me to find Treebeard? We must go round about, but it is not far...



How did Gimli get to Helm's Deep?


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 6, 2006)

He rode with Eomer (Eomer says something about with having Gimli behind him, Legolas on his left and Aragorn on his right, none would withstand them).

Question: Name all of the peaks of the Misty Mountains that are mentioned in the texts

I make it six, by the way


----------



## Sangahyando (May 5, 2006)

Caradhras, Methedras, Gundabad, Fanuidhol, Celebdil, Carn Dum?

Sangahyando, great-grandson of Castamir the Usurper


----------



## Withywindle (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry about the long absence! The answer is correct, you may proceed with the next question.


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 17, 2007)

Lets get this game going again.

How far is it from Bree to Rivendale? (in leagues)


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm going to guess 30 leagues.


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 19, 2007)

Starbrow said:


> I'm going to guess 30 leagues.



Sorry, no you are a bit short

There is a stated number (check the footnotes)


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 23, 2007)

Try looking in Unfinished Tales


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 28, 2007)

Is it 116 leagues?


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 30, 2007)

Hooray!

Yes, Starbrow you are correct


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 2, 2007)

In Tolkien's earliest writings he refers to the Nolder by another name. What is that name?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 7, 2007)

I think the answer is Gnomes


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, you are correct. Go ahead and ask the next question.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the name of Sam's first daughter?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, if nobody else wants to play, I guess I'll answer.

I believe it is Elanor.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 12, 2007)

Correct 

be gentle with the next question


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 13, 2007)

Who was Boromir's mother?


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 14, 2007)

Just off the top of my head, was she Findulas of Dol Amroth?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, it was. Your turn now.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 10, 2008)

I remember when this place was buzzing...


OK, what did Turin call Sador his friend in childhood, and what did it mean?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 11, 2008)

Labadal (unless I have misspelled it) and it means 'Hopafoot'.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2008)

thats the one!


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 11, 2008)

Don't know if the question has been asked before but...
Who is Baldor and how did he die?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2008)

was he not one of the early kings of Rohan who got drunk and tried to walk the paths of the dead?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 12, 2008)

Well, can't remember the getting drunk part but he was the king of Rohan who tried to walk the paths of the dead. So it's your turn.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 12, 2008)

Did you know that the Dunharrow brigade broke his legs and just left him there?


Righto, a tough one;

What did Arwen cry (twice) after Aragorn laid down and died well into the fourth age?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 13, 2008)

She cried "Estel!" (twice  )


----------



## Telëlambe (May 13, 2008)

Right! 

on you go


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 25, 2008)

Who wrought Elendil's sword?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 25, 2008)

Telchar of nogrod?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 26, 2008)

Precisely. Your turn... again.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 26, 2008)

Cheers,

Who was Legolas' father and grandfather?


----------



## Illuin (May 30, 2008)

Thranduil and Oropher


----------



## Telëlambe (May 30, 2008)

Yup, well done!

have at it!


----------



## Illuin (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been summoned to question duty.

*Who was the last of the Haladin?*


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 21, 2009)

and a reminder here not to use google


----------



## childoferu (Jul 21, 2009)

was it brandir? or brandir's people?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope, not Brandir. 



> Originally posted by *Prince of Cats*
> _and a reminder here not to use google_


 
Unless you google the name of this character specifically, I don't think you will find him/her on the internet.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, he was my only answer choice, there must be some kind of marriage I'm forgetting about, did this last person come before all the three houses all melded together in numenor? or is that too big a hint


----------



## Illuin (Jul 22, 2009)

*HINT*: You will find this in *"The War of The Jewels"* _(HoME Volume XI)......._somewhere .


----------



## childoferu (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I hope someone else can find it cause I have never read any book of HoME...yet(of course )


----------



## Illuin (Jul 22, 2009)

His name was Manthor, and he plays a big part in _*The Wanderings of Húrin*_ in _War of The Jewels_. This is a continuation and conclusion of *Narn i Chîn Húrin* _(Tale of the Children of Húrin)_ that wasn't included in The Silmarillion or Children of Húrin. Manthor befriends Húrin when a civil war in the community comes to a head due to the arrival of Húrin. This continues the concept of the _Shadow of Húrin_ (curse of Morgoth) and how it ties into the House of the Haleth (Haladin). I would love to be in your shoes right now (not reading many of these stories yet). Some real good times headed your way when you read them; including _The Wanderings of Húrin_. It's a little gem.

OK, your turn.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 22, 2009)

Illuin said:


> His name was Manthor, and he plays a big part in _*The Wanderings of Húrin*_ in _War of The Jewels_. This is a continuation and conclusion of *Narn i Chîn Húrin* _(Tale of the Children of Húrin)_ that wasn't included in The Silmarillion or Children of Húrin. Manthor befriends Húrin when a civil war in the community comes to a head due to the arrival of Húrin. This continues the concept of the _Shadow of Húrin_ (curse of Morgoth) and how it ties into the House of the Haleth (Haladin). I would love to be in your shoes right now (not reading many of these stories yet). Some real good times headed your way when you read them; including _The Wanderings of Húrin_. It's a little gem.
> 
> OK, your turn.


 
Yea, thanks man for answering it for me , and ironically I find that the feeling is mutual about wishing to be in my place

Now I find myself challenged to think of a question suituable for your knowledge *thinking* *thinking*, ok..._where_ did Tulkas wed Nessa?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 23, 2009)

*Almaren*

I was around (Illuin) at that time. I was invited to the wedding, but had to decline (no days off for me). It was all for nothing, because I died anyway, so I couldn't kick back on my social security. Would have gone South for retirement and lived with my brother who was in Florida already, but he died too. 

OK, here's one:

**What was the name of the once fair pool of healing that was broken, desolate, and defiled by the Great Worm of Angband?*


----------



## childoferu (Jul 25, 2009)

Illuin said:


> *Almaren*
> 
> I was around (Illuin) at that time. I was invited to the wedding, but had to decline (no days off for me). It was all for nothing, because I died anyway, so I couldn't kick back on my social security. Would have gone South for retirement and lived with my brother who was in Florida already, but he died too.
> 
> ...


 
*POOLS OF IRVIN*, thanks for the easy 

Hmm... When Tom Bombadil saved Frodo & Co.'s lifes for the second time, how many ponies did he bring back?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 28, 2009)

That would be 5, I believe. The 4 belonging to the hobbits and his own, Fatty Lumpkin.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 28, 2009)

Starbrow said:


> That would be 5, I believe. The 4 belonging to the hobbits and his own, Fatty Lumpkin.


 
Correct!, Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 28, 2009)

Give me until tomorrow to come up with a question.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 29, 2009)

What did JRRT call Frodo in his first draft of the LOTR?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 31, 2009)

wow Starbrow, I have no idea, how much more time do you want to give?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it maybe Bronwe athan Harthad


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry, that's not it. I'll give it a couple of days to see if anyone else knows.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess since noone knows the answer, I'll tell you. Tolkien originally gave Frodo the name of Bingo.

I'll try asking another question.

Who is Theoden's niece?


----------



## childoferu (Aug 5, 2009)

Starbrow said:


> I guess since noone knows the answer, I'll tell you. Tolkien originally gave Frodo the name of Bingo.
> 
> I'll try asking another question.
> 
> Who is Theoden's niece?


 
Wow, tough one Starbrowrolleyes, but I'm think I'm gonna go with Eowyn

What name did the Sindar give themselves?


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Dec 28, 2009)

They called themselves the Quendi, those who speak with words.


----------



## Ares B (Dec 30, 2009)

Simply Edhil, "Elves".


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Feb 24, 2010)

Random tidbit: Edhil also means "of the stars".  Fitting. And the plural is "Edhel."

Also, I think that Orome called them that...but I'm not sure...He might have just called them Eldar.


----------



## lorkar (Apr 20, 2010)

Since no one made another question i will make it 

ok here i go

what is the common nickname given to balan?


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jun 16, 2010)

lorkar said:


> Since no one made another question i will make it
> 
> ok here i go
> 
> what is the common nickname given to balan?


 
Since no one had answered in a long time, I took a look at my copy of The Silm
Balan is the alternate name for Beor (sorry, can't make the accent on the "e").


----------



## Starflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Fey, lorkar has not been around since his post, but since you know you're correct, why don't you just post a question so we get this moving again...


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 18, 2010)

Mordor is south-east of the Shire.


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 19, 2010)

*Quiz*

If you have any ideas of any questions please post them for others to answer. I'll start of easily. What was the name of Morgoth's mace?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Grond, in what year did Hador enter the house of Fingolfin?


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Gosh not sure. What is it?


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 19, 2010)

*Quiz*

Keep posting new questions on for other people to answer. I'll start.

What is the ring called that Aragorn wears?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

In the year 405 of the first year. Who was the leader of the elves at thargelion?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

The ring of Barihir. Where was the jewel Elessar, made?


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Caranthir? 
Who was Aragorn's grandfather and what happend to him?


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Don't know. Please tell!


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Any one out there got the answer or another question?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

It was made in Gondolion. How many feet long was Sams elven rope?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Arador, in the year 2930 he was slain by Hill-trolls in the Coldfells north of Rivendell. Who was the second chieftian of the Dunidain?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Was it 30 ells? - not that I know what an ell is.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

According to english standards an ell is 45 inches so that would make the rope about 112 feet long or there abouts. Somebody else's turn to ask somthing.


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Arahael.
What was the crown of Arnor?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it was a silver band.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 22, 2010)

A diadem perhaps?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Where was the tomb of Balin?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

In the chamber of mazarbul. In the year 3019 on march 15 who in minas tirith is reminded of the roses of Imloth Melui?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

There should be rules to these, like no using the internet!


----------



## Bucky (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Well, no using the internet?

I thought this was a game of honor & even the books weren't allowed.....

It's not called 'trivia', meaning 'useless facts' for nothing.

You're SUPPOSED to KNOW them.

That's the point.

Not to see who's fastest on the mouse.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

>>>>>>who in minas tirith is reminded of the roses of Imloth Melui? 

Wow, that's obscure.

Faramir?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Nope, but I'll give you a hint, this person talks to much.


----------



## alpheyt (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

Is it Pippin?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*

No its a lady


----------



## Bucky (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Quiz*



Kyranger said:


> Nope, but I'll give you a hint, this person talks to much.


 
*Me?


Ioreth - that was going to be my second guess - at her sister's house.

Are you using the book or do you actually know this stuff, dude?

That would be amazing.

Or, perhaps you're into botany.*


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 25, 2010)

No, really I'm not using the books. Just memory, but I go through all of Tolkiens works as often as I can so I've had time to memories little details like that. Oh, and yes it is Ioreth, your turn Bucky.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 26, 2010)

From The Book in the Chamber of Mazarbul which Dwarf was 'taken by the Watcher in the Water'?


----------



## Starflower (Jul 26, 2010)

Óin

Where did the Elves rest on their journey to the Havens and the hobbits joined them?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Was it Wood Hall?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 27, 2010)

The Woody End.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 27, 2010)

Since Starflower took it for granted she had the correct answer and asked a question without conformation, I'll do the same....

Back to the Book of Records in The Chamber of Mazarbul, but this time we'll tighten the screws a bit, Miss/Mrs./Ms. Senior Tolkienologist. 

What is the name of the first Dwarf mentioned in that book?

(remember, no fair looking up answers).

Hint: He was shot with an arrow.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 27, 2010)

I think its Floi?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 27, 2010)

Bingo!

We have a winner.......


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 28, 2010)

What do the men of Gondor endure but not ask tidings of ?


----------



## Starflower (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry was unavailable 

The answer to Kyranger's question: The East Wind

Which family of hobbits produce the famous Longbottom Leaf pipeweed?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 29, 2010)

Hornblower?


----------



## Starflower (Jul 29, 2010)

yup yup - your turn


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 29, 2010)

How many guards did Theoden take with him to Isengard?


----------



## Starflower (Jul 29, 2010)

I seem to remember it said 'a company of men'... twenty?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 30, 2010)

Twenty is correct, ask away.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 2, 2010)

Why did Dior and Nimloth name their daughter Elwing?


----------



## Bucky (Aug 3, 2010)

Because Tolkien liked it?


----------



## Starflower (Aug 3, 2010)

Certainly, but there is an in-story reason too


----------



## Bucky (Aug 5, 2010)

Because Nimloth had cravings for wings when she was pregnant and spoke Spanish?

Like 'I'd like El Wings for a snack tonight, Dior, instead of pickles & ice cream."


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, as nobody seems to be able to figure that one out I think that Starbow should at least give us a hint.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 31, 2010)

alright. Hint: location, location, location!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 31, 2010)

Because Melian & Galadriel were already taken?


----------



## Bucky (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know - it had something to do with that stupid island they lived on in the woods I guess.


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 1, 2010)

Elvet~Isle?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 2, 2010)

noone? I am disappointed in you lot!



> she was named Elwing, which is Star-spray, for she was born on a night of stars, whose light glittered in the spray of the waterfall of Lanthir Lamath beside her father's house



Well, Bucky was closest - maybe he would like the next turn?


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, it's been 3 months now, does Bucky still want a turn?


----------



## childoferu (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe the Enemy has captured him


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

Well...as self-appointed game-keeper...I'll try to keep this game going...:*p

Name the items that followed Boromir on his last journey....

Hint : I count eight different items; Boat not included...


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll give it a shot.
1. half of horn
2. other half of horn
3. sword
4. elven cloak
5. swords of orcs he killed
6. belt
7. pin for cloak
8. helm
I'm kind of guessing on a few.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, Starbrow...I count 5 out of the eight...but you're in the lead so far...:*D

Keep guessing....

Btw : multiple pieces of same item, counts as 1 (one).


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 31, 2011)

I kind of figured the horn would only count as 1 item, but you never know. I would like to add a shield, arrows and his boots to the list.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my, oh my, oh my....are we just guessing wildly now? :*p

No shield, no arrows, and if you start naming his personal clothes, I guess we can add at least 5-6 more items...so No boots. (I believe he had his boots on, but Tolkien never wrote anything about them!)

Okay, I'll help : There's a reason, why I won't accept his sword as a (or one) item.

Correct items already named :

1 : The cloven horn
2 : The Elven-cloak
3 : The enemies swords
4 : The Golden Belt of Lórien
5 : His helmet
6 : ???
7 : ???
8 : ???


One more try...otherwise 5 out of 8 aint that bad...hmm...:*D


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I am just guessing now. Last guess - His sword in it's scabbard.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 2, 2011)

> Okay, I'll help : There's a reason, why I won't accept his sword as a (or one) item.


 
He didn't have a whole sword, the orcs broke it to pieces.

The last three items, I was looking for were :

6 : The shards of his sword.
7 : The Hilts of the sword.
8 : The Gray Hood (especially specified by Tolkien (don't know why))


Guess that was too difficult a question...hmm, I've better lower my standard then...:*D

Okay, Starbrow...You came close (at least more than half right)...
...and since nobody else, dared to join the fun...it's your turn!


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2011)

I just finished reading "The Lay of Leithian." I don't know if this question will be too easy or too hard. The Lay is divided into sections (like chapters). What are those sections called?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohh my goddieness...have I missed a quiz entry for so long...:*p

My guess...and it is a guess :_ iambic tetrameter_

I had to Google it...and have still no idea what it means...:*D


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Not what I'm looking for. Think larger.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay then...we try again...
(Starting to run out of ideas...)

Could it be : Rhyming couplets?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 14, 2011)

You're on the right track, but think larger units.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 15, 2011)

Starbrow said:


> I just finished reading "The Lay of Leithian." I don't know if this question will be too easy or too hard. The Lay is divided into sections (like chapters). What are those sections called?


 
*Dreadfully awful? :*p*


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 15, 2011)

> You're on the right track, but think larger...


 
Okay... : *Rhyming **couplets? * (Is that better?) :*D

Maybe, I'll just go for Bucky's answer then.

Hoped for somebody else to start answering....

But...I'll whisper it... : Canto 1-14


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 15, 2011)

Whispering back: You're correct.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

Wheee....I got one right...:*p

Námo & Irmo (also known as Mandos & Lórien) are, together, called by another name, wich ?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 17, 2011)

The Fëanturi?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Starflower, for the long wait....

Of course, you are right, the Fëanturi, they are called.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 24, 2011)

Who did Glaurung speak his last words to?


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Nienor Niniel?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 25, 2011)

Does Brandir count since he heard them, lol?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 25, 2011)

I will give it to Kyranger, since the words were spoken and addressed to Nienor alone. So, you're next!


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 25, 2011)

What is the name of the home of Radagast the Brown?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 25, 2011)

Ros ~ er I can't spell it!


----------



## Starflower (Feb 28, 2011)

I can - Rhosgobel!


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 28, 2011)

You got it Starflower!!:*)


----------



## Starflower (Mar 1, 2011)

How far from Parth Galen was the glade/clearing that Boromir had his Last Stand?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmm, could it be *a mile, maybe*...?? :*rolleyes:


----------



## Starflower (Mar 2, 2011)

Well so it is! Your go


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 3, 2011)

Who was carrying a silver-hafted knife?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 5, 2011)

Fingolfin?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

It is not Fingolfin I have in mind, Bucky.

To be honest, I don't know if he also had a silver-hafted knife.

Think LOTR...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 5, 2011)

Leogolas then


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 5, 2011)

Rats, I just read that part of LOTR last night, so I know Bucky got it right before I did.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2011)

Really? Just a logical guess. I recall Legolam had a long knife and nobody else in the Fellowship had one that I recall. Remember Legolas 'hunting' the Orcs at Parth Galen with a long knife after he ran out of arrows.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 6, 2011)

He also used that knife in the battle at Helm's Deep.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, so this one's open to anything......

For what exact reason did Gil-Galad write Tar-Meneldur, King of Numenor in S.A. 883, causing him to resign the sceptre prematurely to his son Aldarion?

I'm looking for the exact words in the letter....

I'll take one of either of the two phrases used.

Obviously. "Sauron arose' or "Sauron's back and we're in a heap of sh*t' won't do. :*D


----------



## Bucky (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually, since this is a rather tough one, I'll take anything reasonably close to the exact phrases....

I don't know why this always stuck with me ~ actually I do, lol ~ but it did.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm... I'm not quite sure what you want here... :*confused:

But I'll have a go anyway...

_*Gil-Galad needed more men and materials to hold the pass at river Isen against Saurons hoards. Cirdan could not afford to send men so Gil-Galad send his request to Meneldur via his good friend, Aldarion. Meneldur would not make such a decision (to send Númenoreans to war) and saw it as an opotunity, to keep Aldarion at home, so he desided to resign and pass the staff (or was it a crown?) to his son.*_

Edit : Ohh yeah... and there were something about a harbour that Aldarion had already made...but I don't quite remember that bit...

Hope thats ok.....


----------



## Bucky (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope. Reread the question....

the bottom holds a clue.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 9, 2011)

I had to read and reread, not just your question but the letter itself.

I kept reading the bottom of your question instead of the bottom of Gil-Galads letter :

_*The darkness that is to come is filled with hatred for us, but it hates you no less. The
Great Sea will not be too wide for its wings, if it is suffered to come to full growth.

*_*That if nothing is done, even Númenor is in jeopardy.*_*

*_Is that, what you were looking for? If not, I don't have a clue....


----------



## Bucky (Mar 9, 2011)

No, what I was looking for was:

'A new shadow arises in the East' or 'A servant of Morgoth is stirring'

Let's try again.....

In what year did Tharbad finally become completely deserted?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2011)

No bites on this one?

I thought this was simple...

We'll give it one more day before Tom can look it up. ;*)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 16, 2011)

Shh...I'm busy...trying "remembering"...


----------



## Starflower (Mar 16, 2011)

Ummm.... 2912 Third Age?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 17, 2011)

Bingo!

Did Tom PM you? ;*)


----------



## Starflower (Mar 18, 2011)

;*)

I couldn't _possibly_ comment

How many High Kings OF Arnor were there in total?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 18, 2011)

No, I did not PM Starflower...Would NEVER do such a thing...intentionally ;*)

How many High-kings OR Arnor was there? I know that...
...There was exatly 1 (one) Arnor. (Did I win?)


If you by High-Kings, mean rulers over Arnor AND Gondor, there has not been that many kings. Let's see... Elendil, Isildur,and...and...nobody until Aragon(Ellesar)...oh,oh, and his son, Eldarion.

That I count as *four* known High-Kings...we don't know how many followed Eldarion.

But then I could be mistaken by the term High-King...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 18, 2011)

Nine...........

I recall that from the Appendices.

'There were nine kings before the realm was split into petty realms owing to the blah blah blah blah blah'

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry Tom, my typo does not make you a winner! (a VERY worthy effort though) 

And no, the answer is not nine, but you are on the right track Bucky


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2011)

Starflower said:


> Sorry Tom, my typo does not make you a winner! (a VERY worthy effort though)
> 
> And no, the answer is not nine, but you are on the right track Bucky


 
*eight then.....*


----------



## Starflower (Mar 22, 2011)

Nope, not eight


...go the other direction....


----------



## Bucky (Mar 22, 2011)

Well ten then.

your not looking for 39 are you?


----------



## Starflower (Mar 23, 2011)

> After Elendil and Isildur there were eight _*High Kings*_ of Arnor. After Eärendur, owing to dissension among his sons their realm was divided into three: Arthedain, Rhudaur, and Cardolan.


(emphasis mine)

Ten in total that is. Elessar was the High King of the Reunited Kingdom, not just Arnor so he does not count. So, you're on Bucky


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

Starflower said:


> So, you're on Bucky



1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10


----------



## Bucky (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay....Let's try something that might turn the screws a wee bit.

How did Glaurung speak?

In other words, 'Glaurung spoke by ____'?

It's rather easy if you know the answer....A real b*tch if you don't.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow...I thought this was a 'gimme'.....

'And Glaurung spoke by the.....

'Evil spirit that was in him.'


Okay, I'll go again, staying in the Turin vein:

Who was the Elf-maiden who spied on Turin & came to his defense after he accidently killed Saeros and told the true story of their confrontation, prompting Thingol to pardon all fault in him?


----------



## Kyranger (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it Nellas?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

Since *Bucky* has gone missing... Just go ahead *Kyranger*... Nellas is the correct answer...:*up


----------



## Kyranger (May 4, 2011)

In what year did Meldis marry Malach?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

Have to study my books a little closer... I have no idea, who Meldis or Malach is..:*confused:

*gone reading....back soon...is back, pretty embarrassed* Ohh, I know who they are, just forgot...:*rolleyes: but don't seem to be able to find the marriage time...sigh...

Maybe another could give an answer.... before I find it, that is...:*p


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 5, 2011)

Ah...Zimrahin/Meldis! Lots of mankind's heroes in those loins...great grandmother to Hador, great, great grandmother to Beren, great x3 to Hurin and Huor, great x4 to Turin and Tuor, great x5 to Earendil, and if the math is correct, then great x69 to Aragorn.

Oh btw the year of their marriage was 337 F.A.


----------



## Kyranger (May 5, 2011)

That's right Eru.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 12, 2011)

*Bumping*

*Eru*, I believe it's your turn...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 12, 2011)

Name the home of the master stone of the Palantiri.


----------



## Kyranger (May 12, 2011)

Osgiliath?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 12, 2011)

not Osgiliath...


----------



## Starbrow (May 13, 2011)

Would it be Anuminas (not sure on spelling), the capital of Arnor.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 13, 2011)

No...not Annuminas.


----------



## Kyranger (May 14, 2011)

On Tol Eressea in the Tower of Avallone.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 14, 2011)

Avallone is correct.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, I'll go...

what type of weapon did the High Captain of Angband wield?

Specific...

Tom: No books or no answer...

This a game of honor. :*down


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 2, 2012)

Wings!!! ;*)


----------



## Bucky (Feb 2, 2012)

no, No, NO, *NO!* :*D

Can you be more specific? ;*)


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2012)

Was it a mace?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 2, 2012)

No, it was not a mace....

But your thinking process is along the correct path.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 3, 2012)

A black axe.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 3, 2012)

Bingo!

We have a winner...

It never fails to amaze me that what is so easy for me stumps so many, but I guess it's always that way., right?

The maces of the _other_ Balrogs beat Fingon into the ground after Gothmog hewed his helm with his black axe in the 5th battle.


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's go is it now?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jun 6, 2012)

Who built the tower of Orthanc?


----------



## Meldon (Jun 7, 2012)

The Dúnedain.

Bonus points? It was in the 2nd age


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jun 12, 2012)

Correct Meldon. You're up.


----------



## Meldon (Jun 12, 2012)

At what age did Frodo leave Middle-Earth?:*D


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 12, 2012)

He was 53. :*)


----------



## Meldon (Jun 12, 2012)

Correct! Your turn


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 18, 2012)

TA 1974, is what year according to shire reckoning?


----------



## Meldon (Jun 18, 2012)

shire year 374


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 19, 2012)

Correct! Your question next


----------



## Sulimo (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm bringing this back!!!

What is the Gaffer's real name?


----------



## Andreth (Dec 30, 2012)

Hamfast


----------



## Sulimo (Jan 1, 2013)

That is correct Andreth you are up, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!

" Not the first! ". Who made this cryptic statement, and to whom it was addressed?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm guessing that Gandalf made the statement, but I don't know to whom.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 2, 2013)

Mmmh... No. some one higher than him


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 2, 2013)

I had the same thought of Starbrow - thinking of Gandalf telling Bilbo that he wasn't the first person to call the ring precious. I'm stumped though for other references


----------



## Andreth (Jan 2, 2013)

It's from the Silmarillion


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jan 4, 2013)

Mandos to Feanor.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 4, 2013)

Exactly  your turn!


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jan 7, 2013)

Where was the last place that Tuor saw Turin?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 11, 2013)

Escaping Gondolin?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jan 12, 2013)

Incorrect. Tuor had not yet reached Gondolin.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 14, 2013)

If my memory doesn't fail, they met while Tuor was on his way to Gondolin with Voronwe... But they didn't know of each other.


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 14, 2013)

Eru Ilúvatar said:


> Where was the last place that Tuor saw Turin?



In "Tuor and his coming to Gondolin" I quote the following: 



> "Then he went swiftly away towards the North, as one in pursuit, or on an errand of great haste, and they heard him cry Faelivrin, Finduilas! until his voice died away in the woods. 15 But they knew not that Nargothrond had fallen, and this was Túrin son of Húrin, the Blacksword. Thus only for a moment and never again, did the paths of those kinsmen, Túrin and Tuor, draw together."



Therefore Tuor last saw Turin when he was with Voronwe on their way to Gondolin, somewhere near the woods of Núath.


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 14, 2013)

Into what two kindreds did the Nandor elves divide into? And name their main region of dwelling!


----------



## Andreth (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, they were near the Pools of Ivrin... When Turin was under the dragon's spell 

well... Mmh... In the published Silmarillion, Huan is Celegorm's dog. But, in the first versions of the story, he was not. Who he was accounted to be, and who was is greatest foe?


----------



## Andreth (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, we have replied to it nearly the same moment! Let's wait for Eru then


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 14, 2013)

Huan is originally The Hound of Valinor, the hound of Orome to be exact, and given as a gift to Celegorm.

The Wolf Carcharoth was his greatest enemy!


----------



## Andreth (Jan 14, 2013)

I was referring of the first versions of the story, when Huan was not already become the great hound of Valinor... And any link with Celegorm was not already arisen


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 14, 2013)

Huan would be a Maiar ? An emissary of Manwe.

I quote from vol.12 of HoTM:


> As the Valar would robe themselves like the Children, many of the Maiar robed themselves like other lesser living things, as trees, flowers, beasts. (Huan.)



That's the only thing I could think off..


----------



## Andreth (Jan 14, 2013)

Ehm... I'm referring to the version given in HOME book 2, Lost Tales part 2


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 14, 2013)

Andreth said:


> Ehm... I'm referring to the version given in HOME book 2, Lost Tales part 2



Aaahhh then you must be talking about Tevildo, the lord of cats!


----------



## Andreth (Jan 14, 2013)

Exact! Your turn


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes you are both correct


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jan 14, 2013)

And in response to the Nandor query...there were the green elves of Ossiriand, and the wood (or silvan) elves in both Greenwood and Lothlorien.


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 15, 2013)

Correct! 

What happened to Smeagol's people ? (The Stoors)


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 24, 2013)

They eventually migrated to the Shire and settled in the Marish and surrounding areas.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 27, 2013)

Mahanaxar said:


> Correct!
> 
> What happened to Smeagol's people ? (The Stoors)



*They went fishing & never returned*


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 29, 2013)

lol Bucky ! ^^

Starbrow you are correct, your turn !


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sorry I took so long to return.

What omens did Faramir have that Boromir was dead?


----------



## Andreth (Feb 12, 2013)

He saw the body coming down the river in a boat, if I remember well...


----------



## Andreth (Feb 12, 2013)

I mean, he saw it in a dream


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 12, 2013)

That is one of the signs. What is another one?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2013)

The horn...

He heard the horn.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I'll give it to you. I was also looking for the fact that the two parts of Boromir's horn were recovered from the Anduin.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 14, 2013)

Nope...

You go...

I'm leaving town anyhow.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 14, 2013)

Andreth, it's your turn to ask a question.


----------



## Andreth (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok! So, who was named Lómion, and what this name means?


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Feb 23, 2013)

Andreth said:


> Ok! So, who was named Lómion, and what this name means?




Was this person an elf named Maeglin, and does Lomion mean "Child of Twilight"?


----------



## Andreth (Feb 23, 2013)

Exact! Your turn


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Feb 23, 2013)

Who was Hild, and who were Hild's brother and son?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 1, 2013)

she was king grams daughter, making her a princess of rohan and she was helm hammerhands sister making him her brother and her son was frealaf


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Mar 2, 2013)

That's it!

I guess it's your turn to pose a question.


----------

